# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Old Tunes on Youtube

## DragonLensmanWV

Someone has recently posted some old Savoy Brown songs on youtube.

If you like old blues with massive doses of Kim Simmons' guitar and Bob Hall's wonderful Hammond B-3 organ check these two out;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B48utJHYDTA
Lost and Lonely Child

and the title track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hNjxJCXfis
Hellbound Train

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlqqeobOJvg
the live version of Hellbound Train

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]7fi-sUOM8io[/youtube]

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Ah, Yes. I saw them five times in concert. The Close To The Edge tour was fantastic! And Rick Wakeman's first solo record (Six Wives of Henry VIII) compelled me to buy a mini-moog. Of course I was never as good as Rick.
Watch this, but be sure to have something soft for your jaw to drop off onto.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDsvZGM1vD8

Here's a demo of the mini-moog.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY2AeD0Tn4Y&feature=fvw

----------


## kat

OMG!!!  I still have some of their albums (vynal of course).   :Cool:  :Cool:  Good music never goes out of style. We had XM for a while and Deep Tracks would play them and Quicksilver Messenger Service once in a while.  Takes me back....a little too far back.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> OMG!!!  I still have some of their albums (vynal of course).   Good music never goes out of style. We had XM for a while and Deep Tracks would play them and Quicksilver Messenger Service once in a while.  Takes me back....a little too far back.



I love Quicksilver Messenger Sevice's song, "The Fool". Best example of controlled feedback thanks to John Cippolina's guitar work.

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]5pteh5hdZlg[/youtube]

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

How about Steve Hackett of Genesis?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqqHiyb8h7w

----------


## Spexvet

For a long time, I thought I stopped liking Genesis when Peter Gabriel left. In hindsight, I stopped liking them when Steve Hackett left. I listen to Voyage of the Acolyte and Please Don't Touch almost every day.

----------


## Speed

Encore! Encore!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byeSPOIffVE

Wakeman was the only keyboard men for this.  That Moraz dude killed it.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

How about some old Brian Auger's Oblivion Express?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZPYkTeIF0w

Or new Oblivion Express with his daughter singing and his son on drums.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I1TSBRbYGE

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

How about some old Heep?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzRrG...eature=related

----------


## pseudonym

I was sure I'd discovered every time wasting avenue on the computer. Shows what I know.

Alice's Restaurant (the original):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmyXTOHC3w8

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Ronnie Dio and the Prophets – Gonna Make it  Alone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlRJJ65sqbI
    RIP Dio…

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Some complex Gentle Giant.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI8dBOIuG9I


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK4cu...eature=related


Can't believe the white Mini-Moog! Mine was walnut wood.

----------


## kat

Found a GREAT radio station on the web Woodstock 69 via CBSRadio.com under oldies. Just finished listening to a James Gang, and not the regular tunes, but one of the off tracks! Check it out.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Found a GREAT radio station on the web Woodstock 69 via CBSRadio.com under oldies. Just finished listening to a James Gang, and not the regular tunes, but one of the off tracks! Check it out.



Ah, James Gang. The staple of my old band. Saw them in 1970 at tiny Concord College for a May Day concert. During Ashes, The Rain and I, the drummer came out and played the bass upside down (lefthanded) while the others played acoustic guitars. Smoked a joint with them in the bathroom during a break.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY

----------


## kat

AHHHH, the old days with my first job (wasn't old enough to leagly hold a job, wild child that I was) in the local Head shop........I still have a good collection of my vynal from then.

----------


## FVCCHRIS

*Flashback Alert!!  You guys are on a roll. Or should I say- On a magic carpet ride??*

----------


## Spexvet

> Ah, James Gang. The staple of my old band. Saw them in 1970 at tiny Concord College for a May Day concert. During Ashes, The Rain and I, the drummer came out and played the bass upside down (lefthanded) while the others played acoustic guitars. Smoked a joint with them in the bathroom during a break.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY


Joe Walsh did drugs? Who would've guessed?

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]Ap_YixOosgI[/youtube]

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]oPMm1Noh-ow[/youtube]

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I always think of Devo during the X-Games when they do the Whip It competition.

----------


## FVCCHRIS

I remember attending a Devo concert on New Year's Eve in the early 80's in Long Beach, Cal. I can still see in my mind some of the crazy stuff happening both on and off the stage. Those flower pot hats were flying everywhere.

----------


## braheem24

OK, so I was watching a chick flick yesterday and ran into this scene 







I dont know if my old tunes would qualify but here's the original, Translating does it no justice.







If you think you've never heard of him here's a beat you might find familiar.

----------


## pseudonym

Well, if we're going old school then take a look at this. Live, B&W and before audio technology had advanced to the point where being able to sing wasn't required to be a singer. 

Listen for the big note at 2:29...

----------


## pseudonym

If it's world music *and* old school you're looking for, there's this from 1973. I remember when Casey Kasem played this on his Top 40 show. I wasn't the only weird kid who loved this song. In 1974, it cracked the Top 10.

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Pseudonym, my mother used to listen to this song. Now, you gave me an idea about what gift  I'll give to her on her birthday :).

----------


## pseudonym

There were a few gems in the wasteland that was AM radio. You might want to pick this one up and wrap it, too.

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Thank you for giving me these good ideas. It seems that this year I will choose the right gift for my mom much faster than in previous years :).

----------


## kat

Ahhhhhh,  It's a Beautiful Day........what great memories (flash backs)

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Ahhhhhh,  It's a Beautiful Day........what great memories (flash backs)



I have that album on old vinyl.

----------


## kat

Me too, just no turntable anymore. Sigh........

----------


## pseudonym

Whatever you do, don't (pop!) hook up a turntable so you can listen to your old records. Whether you know it or not, (pop!) the clean CD sound has (tic!) spoiled you. I thought it would (POP!) help to turn it up louder, but (TIC!) it didn't.

----------


## uncut

hey all:   Still have my Pioneer turntable, and in good working order too.  The sound is incredible, and makes your average CD suck.  In the stack: * Genesis*-Wind and Wuthering, and Three Sides Live.  *Peter Frampton*-Frampton Comes Alive. * ELO*-Discover.   *Steppenwolf*-R.I.P.  *Rare Earth*-Rare Earth, etc, etc, etc.

I always played my vinyl only to transpose to another media, and played the snot out of that instead.  I find that cleaning the vinyl before playing reduces the dust pop.  I never let anyone touch my table or my vinyl.  The white glove approach.  You can't beat vinyl and a good sound system.   Hey Kat!  Pick up a quality turntable!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

How about some Bo Hansson?

----------


## PhotonicGuy

I have the Hansson&Carlsson compilation, but is not so old....

----------


## Spexvet

> How about some Bo Hansson?


I listen to some of that album almost every day

----------


## finefocus

> Ahhhhhh, It's a Beautiful Day........what great memories (flash backs)


White Bird
Girl With No Eyes
Bombay

----------


## kaypaula

This is GREAT stuff!!  Love it. Keep it comin.....
Alas, I have nothing to share.
Paula

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Not that old, but if this doesn't get your toe tapping, well, then you're just dead.
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=23327800

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

And Quicksilver Messenger Service?
Part One



And Part Two
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM5d9QdzCss

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]j-wvgmZxbe8[/youtube]

----------


## Robert Martellaro

It's a Hammond, but not a B3. 

Listen to how he sings Georgia on my Mind... was Winwood a savant or prodigy? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzX4I6H32vQ

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Not that old, not on youtube, but a good song and fun video.
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=23327800

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

this one is old and on youtube. The animations are from the Wizards movie by Ralph Bakshi.

----------


## kat

Just heard some Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Inventions. Some days I like to keep my head in the "clouds"

----------


## kat

Just heard some Spirit too.

----------


## PhotonicGuy

> [youtube]j-wvgmZxbe8[/youtube]


What do you think about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyQxTWDLZ8o  ?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Just heard some Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Inventions. Some days I like to keep my head in the "clouds"


Do you wear Brown Shoes whilst  you Got A Line On You?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Just heard some Spirit too.


Here's a cover of one of their better songs.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Classic Woodstock

----------


## kat

Great songs never die!! (should have put that in four words only)

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Classic Woodstock


One of the best, although the falsetto singing longhairs were just a tad creepy. 

Here's another one that's high on my list (composition/performance/emotion).

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Man, they even have White Witch on there!



And the big "hit" from that album:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Man, they even have White Witch on there!


 Capricorn signed a lot of significant talent.  Here's one of the best bands this label had to offer- live, without pitch correction, overdubs, and session musicians behind the scene playing the tricky parts. (They get into a nice groove about 4 minutes in) 




There's very little fill on either of their first two albums.
wet willie.jpgwet willie 2a.jpg

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Here's your B3, and a guitar lesson for all of you guitar heros. Of course the only lession here is that you'll never play it this well, ever.

VTS_01_2.VOB_snapshot_08.36_[2010.10.04_21.55.42].jpgVTS_01_2.VOB_snapshot_08.41_[2010.10.04_21.56.14].jpg

Notice how Freddie wears his strap. I switched to the right side when my left shoulder started to become uncomfortable while performing. A buddy of mine said he saw a guitarist in Chicago wear it this way so I gave it a try- it felt like I could ram the headstock right through your heart. Perfect. 

The pics above are from Locust Street Days- Milwaukee 1984.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Ah, yes, that's the kind of stuff my old band used to play when we got into jammin' mode. My old Fender Jazz bass was a real heavyweight, even heavier after I added the big ol' Gibson Humbucker at the base of the neck. I also had a tired shoulder after a long night. So I used three inch wide straps, with a section doubled to six inches on my shoulder. And I had to accent the strap's colors with UV paint so it would glow under our light show's black lights.

Love your Indiana Jones hat! And is that an SG? Those puppies were pretty heavy too. At least until their neck fell off.:shiner:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Ah, yes, that's the kind of stuff my old band used to play when we got into jammin' mode. My old Fender Jazz bass was a real heavyweight, even heavier after I added the big ol' Gibson Humbucker at the base of the neck.


That must have sounded fat and mellow.




> I also had a tired shoulder after a long night. So I used three inch wide straps, with a section doubled to six inches on my shoulder.


That might have worked, but I like being different, and as I said above, it just felt _right_.




> And I had to accent the strap's colors with UV paint so it would glow under our light show's black lights.


You _had_ to do that. Absolutely.




> Love your Indiana Jones hat!


It was my favorite. Our cat chewed it into smithereens when we left for two weeks.




> And is that an SG? Those puppies were pretty heavy too.


Light as a feather. A lot lighter than a Les Paul, and noticeably lighter than the guitars before that- '68 Mustang and a '60 L50. I picked it up at a music shop that was next to the optical where I worked in the late '70's. Not much sustain, but my playing style and electronics made up for that.




> At least until their neck fell off.:shiner:


I was worried about that, along with snapping the cable plug-in, but I played it hard, knocked it around some, and all's well. It's stock except for the back pickup (a Dimarzio with a single coil switch).

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]jy3ihk205ew[/youtube]

----------


## Robert Martellaro

You might like this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTHgr19CaRk

This was during my progressive rock period so I passed on Fairport. 

Check this out- live, one take, lots of talent here. Very few bands today would make it past 30 seconds without choking, even with outside help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W35wtfcByIY

----------


## Spexvet

Nice. Pete looks like a kid! He might be the first evah goth.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Yeah, that's a gold mine. I'm guessing this is before his razored notch in the front of his hair.

I want one with him in his flower suit!!


Edit:
Here we go!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Ok, this is not old, but new. It's a video of an amazing 17 year old British girl guitarist.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

How about some old Shawn Phillips?
I'm in negotiations now for him to do an in-home concert.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> How about some old Shawn Phillips?


Never heard of him. Apparently I'm not the only one. What a biography though- he sang on the Beatles Lovely Rita! I liked the song you posted (no live performances?), especially the keyboard and vocal. I'll look into his other work. It's always exciting to discover new music! 

Here's an interview from Modern Guitar...http://www.modernguitars.com/archives/003102.html




> I'm in negotiations now for him to do an in-home concert.


You're producing? How does a home concert work, live stream pay-per-view or recorded in the living room? Regardless, all of the comforts of home. 




> Ok, this is not old, but new. It's a video of an amazing 17 year old British girl guitarist.


She'll still probably sound like this in ten years. No formal training obviously. What's wrong with her little finger? Not that you have to use four fingers to be a great guitarist.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's a live performance of his epic Early Morning Hours. The guy can really write some great lyrics.



As for the home concert - it is just that. He brings a portable Bose PA and his guitars and sits down with you in your living room and plays for two hours. We can record this concert however we see fit. I'll have to show him my old, super modified Suzuki classical guitar.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Here's a live performance of his epic Early Morning Hours. The guy can really write some great lyrics.


I come from the school of "never give a guitar to a poet- (with rare acception) nothing good will ever come of it."

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Sometimes it just works though, then it can be great.



Check this one out, it's my favorite song by him.




Here's the lyrics:


            Hie Away

            Tongues are rattling and multiprattling, the thanatoid elite
            That call the noisome, remorseless horsemen, we pray they into sleep
            For when they're riding there is no hiding your face

            Instant ambrose for distant decades, the same must speed relief
            For tolls too briefly the sounds of mercy
            I shall not hie to grief
            In fear we ponder the use of thunder for peace

            Moving rages divide the phases converging toward belief
            That's being proven in all its union, there is no more retreat
            And blind delusions maintain illusions too deep

            Now flows the hour of cringe and cower, the strong become the weak
            Negate your power and all to flower,
            In pain we all are meek
            In light beholden the ages golden we seek

C'mon now, when's the last time you heard the word thanatoid in a song?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Ok, here's one with a guy that actually does have talent and technique!!



And here's a Hendrix cover , also on Austin City Limits.

----------


## David_Garza

> Ok, here's one with a guy that actually does have talent and technique!!


And he is dressed up like a Gay Pirate!  

Some More Rockin Gay Pirates: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vneFS...eature=related

----------


## MasterCrafter

The best

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Tongues are rattling and multiprattling, the thanatoid elite


Nice first line! 

I hope these are new for everyone.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

And this one seems appropriate:

----------


## MasterCrafter

> And this one seems appropriate:


Ahhh, the good ol days when libs were anti gov

what happen to that again?

Clapton is God

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Yep, Clapton is god.
http://www.looktothestars.org/celebr...8-eric-clapton


And a liberal.

----------


## MasterCrafter

> Yep, Clapton is god.
> http://www.looktothestars.org/celebr...8-eric-clapton
> 
> 
> And a liberal.


Ahh, but they all are. 

but that doesnt stop me from listning to music and watching movies. Because unlike you... i can bend and weave in life. Your stuck in a Liberal close minded rut!!

Besides, back then most of the Libs hated the GOV. Somewhere along the line they went big gov. Some strange brew there.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Not old, but wow!

----------


## MasterCrafter

Speaking of old!!

But man they are good

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Yep, Clapton is god.


IMO, one of the minor gods. I would put Hendrix above Clapton, Beck, and Page, in that order. 

Here's one of the major gods.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Yes, I got to see Hendrix a few months before his death. Knew someone at the hotel he stayed at and got his room number, so we went there after the concert, but they only _almost_ let us in. I could see him and some of Chicago in the room.

And if you liked that Victor Wooten video, here's a fun one.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

And now for something weird.
M. Frog - he played with Todd Rundgren.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Really mining some old stuff here.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Curved Air









Ok, that's now, this one is then.



I like the old one better, less stylized.

----------


## Uncle Fester

This brings me back to High School Jazz Band. We played "Get it on".

Be patient for the first 3 minutes. The album version is better as you can imagine.

Too bad bassist Dartanyon Brown couldn't get his widow to endorse a tribute band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8AVK...eature=related

----------


## Mizikal



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's a good one. I saw the live performance on TV that they used for this video.

----------


## Spexvet

More Gerry Rafferty
[youtube]DohRa9lsx0Q[/youtube]

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]k8zmkzshUvE[/youtube]

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Really mining some old stuff here.


I liked that cut off of Levitation (the album cover is wrong?). Notice what sounds like breathing as a percussive instrument at 4:10.




> The album version is better as you can imagine.


That's why I like live stuff. 

You like the horns? I'm writing a letter to the gov- the guitarist _must_ be pardoned. I hope it's not to late.







> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgrYf7VWASE


 I thought that was ABBA at first! A refraction is scheduled for 12-17.

----------


## Spexvet

Sigur Ros

[youtube]hqJ8hFgYwVg[/youtube]

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]XtSQFewjDD0[/youtube]

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]YievWIX9AKk[/youtube]

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]B9kPIp4MtX0[/youtube]

----------


## David_Garza

> More Gerry Rafferty
> [youtube]DohRa9lsx0Q[/youtube]


I can't listen to this song without seeing that gross torture scene from Reservoir Dogs.....great song but that movie completely ruined it....

----------


## David_Garza

I don't 'wanna work!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZclddLcOYYA

----------


## Spexvet

> I don't 'wanna work!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZclddLcOYYA


Goes through my head every morning. :cry:

----------


## rinselberg

[youtube]FFVoSSKiwJY[/youtube]

----------


## MarySue

> Goes through my head every morning.


I love this song, and Todd is a star

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Spexvet- Devo's Gut Feeling would've been perfect for Pink Flamingos, if they had been around about five years earlier.

rinselberg- you'll like this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bexDF6Op2Mo

For me- I've got the blues, bad. For those who've lost a loved one, this may help.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Ah, Etta James, a true treasure.
Here's one by Renee Olstead, a young 'un who actually has Etta's OK to perform "At Last"(Etta's particular about who she likes performing her signature song). She specializes in old jazz and blues tunes.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's my favorite Todd Rundgren from the Runt album

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Cat Mother and the All-Night Newsboys!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Cat Mother and the All-Night Newsboys!


Nice find. I liked Charlie Chin's voice the best. I never got past their song "Good Old Rock 'n' Roll" because of their country style. Jazz guitar was my formal training, but rock and roll was my first love. What did you think of our cover? It's on the studio cuts. I think it holds up well considering that we were just a power trio.

*What happens when you mix western, swing, and boogie?*




*Then jazz it up, and flavor it with a touch of Loudon Wainwright and Martin Mull?*

----------


## David_Garza



----------


## Robert Martellaro

I didn't know he played that one- more of a blues number, but nice. 

This is from the same rockpalast show (german tv)- straight ahead, hard driving (off comes the jacket), rock and roll.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Old Jeff Beck duo does it again.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Old Jeff Beck duo does it again.


The video's not that old (and horribly out of sync), and the players are as old as dirt. And yet, there's still some life left as they find a groove about halfway in, with Beck's slide and some classic riffs, and Stewart hitting a just fine gravely falsetto.

From the Beat Club, 1968. 

The bass player is working hard, and everyone is rewarded, except America's parents, who tried to protect their daughters from such things.




My favorite 90's rock & roll band. Check out the singer's Bye Bye Birdie ending.

----------


## jediron1

> I love Quicksilver Messenger Sevice's song, "The Fool". Best example of controlled feedback thanks to John Cippolina's guitar work.



I always liked there tune "Fresh Air " 
And The Group Called Smith with " Baby It's You "

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I always liked there tune "Fresh Air " 
> And The Group Called Smith with " Baby It's You "



You mean this? Lucked out and found a live version.




Robert will like the Gibson SG!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

AH, settle back and listen.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Gee, Bjork was so cute when she was young. Here she's doing her 5-year old girl on her birthday impression.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Robert will like the Gibson SG!


My SG is a standard- no whammy bar. 

I saw Mountain at Purdue in '70 or '71. There was a small stage set up between two dorms- about 75 people tops watching the show- stupid hoosiers! I gave a lecture supporting drug deregulation/legalization and the damn students almost lynched me right then and there. God, I hated that school!

Anyways, about 8 years later we opened for Leslie West in Milwaukee...no, not the Arena, but at a private party. One of my favorite rock guitarists.

----------


## braheem24

Good lord guys, at least come into the 80's.   Pause at 1:01

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Good lord guys, at least come into the 80's.


But the thread is titled "*old* tunes on youtube!"




> Pause at 1:01


The three Bills and some dominoes in the sign of the cross, or the Obama look-alike? 

I just don't have time for that stuff- because it's Wintertime...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Drum machines? Go sample this!

----------


## braheem24

> But the thread is titled "*old* tunes on youtube!"


Exactly, not ancient! :D






> The three Bills and some dominoes in the sign of the cross, or the Obama look-alike?


The prez!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

I liked it! I read that Bowe did both parts, probably by running the song back at half speed, adding the gnome voice, and then mastering at full speed. We did this when we were kids- singing over the album at 16 1/3 rpm, taping it all at 3 3/4 ips and playing it back at 7 1/2, changing the lyrics in spots, resulting in x-rated chipmunk songs. 

*Another sizzling live performance.*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> What really happened, according to later accounts, was that his drummer, John French (whose stage name was Drumbo), transcribed and arranged music as Mr. Van Vliet whistled, sang or played it on the piano, and the band learned the wobbly, intricately arranged songs through Mr. Frenchs transcriptions.


http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/18/ar...beefheart.html

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Hannes Otahal




*Albert Ammons & Pete Johnson*

Albert Ammons & Pete Johnson.jpg

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

What old garage bands didn't play this song?



As Dave Barry once said,"If a guitar fell down the stairs, it would play Gloria on the way down."

----------


## Robert Martellaro

To the best of my knowledge, I've never heard this version, only the cover by the Shadows of Knight:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_rBSeKBEf4 

(and I promise I'll get around to sending a copy that we recorded in '66 or '67). 

This might explain why this wasn't played in our area- from Wiki-

_Shadows of Knight__ single released in December 1965 (later included in the album Gloria). Reached number 10 in 1966, topping the original in the U.S. only in areas where Them's version could not be played, because it contained the words, "She comes to my room". Some radio stations objected to this, most notably Chicago's station_ _WLS__. The Chicago-based band Shadows of Knight's version replaced this line with "She calls out my name."_

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's my favorite old Van Morrison:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Can't believe I haven't posted this one:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Here's a live version you might like. Check out the cigarette wedged between the E string and the nut at 3:38. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaMPX...eature=related

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Here's a live version you might like. Check out the cigarette wedged between the E string and the nut at 3:38. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaMPX...eature=related



Like Cippolina?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Cipollina

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Like Cippolina?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Cipollina


I mentioned it because I did it, and maybe you did too. 

I didn't know John died at age 45. Emphysema it says. I quit last July, about 15 years too late, but my dad made it to age 90, so I'm somewhat optimistic.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I mentioned it because I did it, and maybe you did too. 
> 
> I didn't know John died at age 45. Emphysema it says. I quit last July, about 15 years too late, but my dad made it to age 90, so I'm somewhat optimistic.


No, I never smoked cigarettes, and I left my bass head hairy.  One our guitarists did that, though.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

So I'm a sucker for a quality pop melody. Set to a video of one of my favorite TV couples, Morticia and Gomez.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

CTA kicking major ***, before devolving into a somewhat whiny, pop-ballad music machine.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

When I went to see Jimi , CTA was the opening act. The stage was dark. Offstage a wood block was struck. Then another, then another. Soon a cacophony of intertwined dual rhythms beaten out on the wood blocks and cowbells entranced the crowd. A dim light onstage. One man walks onstage beating his wood block. Then another. Then another. Soon the stage was filled with guys hammering it out. One set his block down and picked up his bass. Du Du Dum -DUM! One by one the others picked up instruments. Guitar! Drums! Organ! Brass! Vocals!
The rest is history.
Oh WoW! Orange amps!
(Guitar player looks like Zal Yanovsky a bit doesn't he?)

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Yet another classic!

----------


## jediron1

> You mean this? Lucked out and found a live version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert will like the Gibson SG!



Which one Smith or Quick? Also I believe the Fix'in to die rag by Country Joe And the Fish is up there too.   :Cool:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> When I went to see Jimi , CTA was the opening act.


What a night!




> Oh WoW! Orange amps!


They were the house amps on this German TV show. 




> Yet another classic!


I don't believe this is lip-synced (although it is out of sync- darn it) or pre-recorded music with live vocals. If true, then these were certainly competent muscians. Hard to find because it's so hard to do live. Is that a Gibson L5 Vinny Martell (Martemucci) is playing? Not what you'd expect from a 1967 hard driving rock guitarist, although I had to play a L50 on stage through 1968. Probably just trying to be a contrarian. Thanks for finding this.

Let's see if you can wrap your head around this (best viewed late at night)...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Note Krieger's right hand technique.

http://www.guitarplayer.com/article/...er-2010/123657

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Could not find a Mayall/Sugarcane Harris live version so this will have to do.

Here's a more recent live performance.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

John Mayall was a decent harmonicist.  One of the world's best harmonicists is next in the queue.  I hope you enjoy this...

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's some good harp players:

----------


## jonathan barber

Hey everyone! I've been a member for a while but have never gotten around to posting anything and I felt like this thread was a pretty good ice breaker.
Enjoy a little old school Genesis.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Couldn't find a live version of this but watch this. It takes a while to get really going, though.



Here's a newer live track

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

OMG! I can't believe they have this one!




I saw him in Charleston when this was out, and most of the audience walked out when he refused to do this song in concert. This song is why most went to see him as the rest of his stuff was rather boring ballads, except for Talking Green Beret New Super Yellow Bananna Hydraulic Teeny Bopper Blues.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's another great song. The Section consisted of studio musicians that decided to get together and make a couple of their own albums. You can currently see them as the band for James Taylor.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

I remember playing this for a bunch of friends back in the late '60s, the reaction of one person, and where we were at the time. That was the last I've heard of it- talk about jogging memories. I wonder who ended up with the album?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe5tcr0yHN4

"Eagle Rock" was a popular 1920s black dance performed with the arms outstretched and the body rocking from side to side, 'Doing the eagle rock' is also a metaphor for sexual intercourse.

http://web.archive.org/web/200806300...htm#Eagle_rock

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Had to put this up after the guy on American Idol did it. (and pretty well too)

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's a good one - and live too!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

One of the great Rock Anthems!




Or, if you prefer the older version:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Some Bob James.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

The Rippingtons

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

RIP Joe.




Watch his left hand at about 1:40.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

For the supermoon:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

The B side clinched it for me. We used to (about ten years after this came out) take our jam tapes and listen to a few of the songs backwards. It was a weird thing- the other musicians said I sounded closer to foward when played backward then anyone they'd heard. I think that was a compliment...




*"I threw my drink across the lawn!"* 

The blues for suburbia. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVfYos--B_c

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

A bit of old Trower. I called him the Sleepy Jimi.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

I saw Trower at a small side stage (about 500 of us) at Summerfest in Milwaukee. Roy Buchanan played first. This was about 1985, a couple years before he hung himself in a local jail. 

If folks don't think the music business is tough, take a look at how the Singing Nun died.

----------


## Spexvet

> If folks don't think the music business is tough, take a look at how the Singing Nun died.


You made me curious. For those too lazy to look it up, from Wiki:




> Citing their financial difficulties in a note, she and her companion of ten years, Anna Pécher, both committed suicide by an overdose of barbiturates and alcohol on 29 March 1985.[3][4][5] She was 51.


Apparantly she was The Lesbian Singing Nun, not that there's anything wrong with it.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> You made me curious. For those too lazy to look it up, from Wiki:


Here are the details.




> _"The Singing Nun"_
> 
> _(Jeanne Deckers), committed suicide. The Singing Nun's "Dominique"_ 
> _went to number one in the U.S. in 1963 and sold over 1.5 million_ 
> _copies, winning a Grammy. She and a friend, Annie Pescher, later_ 
> _founded a center for autistic children in Belgium. In the 1980s, the_ 
> _Belgian government claimed that she owed back taxes of more than_ 
> _$47,000 from her time as a recording artist; she claimed that the_ 
> _money was given to the convent and therefore exempt from taxes. This_ 
> ...


http://www.angelfire.com/music5/archives/murder.html




> Apparantly she was The Lesbian Singing Nun, not that there's anything wrong with it.


We don't know that. That's like saying all priests are pedophiles. It's none of our business anyways.

Moral to the story: save your reciepts!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]nJ0VCr3Y8Pg[/youtube]

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Man, that one brings back some memories. I saw them in 1972 as a warmup band for these guys.





I always though Greg Lake was an underrated bassist. Though now I see I was playing that first part too hard, I was basically playing Keith's left hand part.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## jonathan barber



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Plenty of tears from some bombs painted "Gaddafi Green."

----------


## Spexvet

> Man, that one brings back some memories. I saw them in 1972 as a warmup band for these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always though Greg Lake was an underrated bassist. Though now I see I was playing that first part too hard, I was basically playing Keith's left hand part.


Greg Lake looks like Bill Clinton! LOL

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]VbEMsHn38nU[/youtube]

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]rIzE3j84kKU[/youtube]

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]RFnmH9a2RkE[/youtube]

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> [youtube]VbEMsHn38nU[/youtube]


Perhaps not surprisingly, I remember very little of that concert.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Spexvet

> 


I just can't see that guy doing that song. :Nerd:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Oh yeah? Check him out here:





Holy wowsers!
Check this guy out also!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Mostly first and second fingers on the left hand, similar to Django Reinhardt.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

If Joplin was new to you, and you wanted to get a feel for what she was about, I'd send you here...

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I wish I could find a live performance of this.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I wish I could find a live performance of this.


I looked...some live, but not this one. You posted J. Cocker before- I think you'll like this.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Not terrifically old, but a good sound

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Not terrifically old, but a good sound


Smack music. I got up and heard this yesterday morning and had to go back to bed. I was late for work, along with probably every other optician on the planet. 

Not today though...

----------


## Steve Machol

Not the best quality video, but this is one of the best songs ever written - Waterloo Sunset by Ray Davies and the Kinks.

----------


## optical24/7

Montrose...What a blast from the past. I saw them in Dallas in the Cotton Bowl July 4th 1975. They were the openers. Also on were The Eagles, Trapeze and the Stones. We were there mostly for the Stones (of course..) but also for Trapeze. They were known for really great live shows...They made a big mistake letting Montrose go before them...

 Nobody there had heard of Montrose, but they blew everyone away! The Eagles hadn't had a lot of radio air around there (yet) at the time, but they were awesome too. "One of These Nights" album had recently been released. They even played a few numbers that would later be on "Hotel California".

 Then came on Trapeze. Oh, the anticipation!...And they sucked! They were out of tune and time on most songs. They were booed from the stage. The Stones were spectacular, as always. But everyone I've talked to that was there agreed, Montrose with Sammy, were the best of the show.

Some highlights/lowlights from the same concert;


 As if it were Woodstock, there were announcements not to take the "brown" acid...

It was 104 degree's that day, even hotter on the field. People were passing out right and left. They opened some firehoses at the opposite end of the stadium that everyone crushed to get to..

 Me and a buddy were making and taking bets on which direction people would fall when they passed out. He won the last one when he locked eyes with this girl standing above us. My buddy slowly started to lean to one side, this girl kept following his leaning until she fell down, passed out....

----------


## Steve Machol

We has a similar experience with a Jefferson Airplane concert. Their opening act was Iron Butterfly and this was before any station had played In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida. They blew everyone away. 

Then came Jefferson Airplane, only without Grace Slick who was reportedly ill. They really sucked and people were walking out before they were even done.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I had that happen to Yes once. The warm up band was called Gryphon. Nobody had ever heard of them. They came onstage one by one..drummer(oddly standing nearly upright behind his kit)...a bassist...a guitarist..a Rick Wakeman clone keyboardist(who was as good as Rick, also on the recorder)....and a..a..an electric bassoon! WTF??!!
They started playing and it was magical - the sound was perfect (you could see Eddie Offord at the board), the musicianship was outstanding, and a great time was had by all.
Then Yes came on and the evening was sorta ruined - their sound was too loud and distorted and rather muddy. Still they put on a great show, but Gryphon stole the show.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Not the best quality video, but this is one of the best songs ever written - Waterloo Sunset by Ray Davies and the Kinks.


A friend of mine thinks Ray Davies is _the_ rock poet god, has everything he recorded, but I don't remember hearing this one.




Here's a _live_ version of Waterloo Sunset if you're interested.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyh__QQD2js

----------


## Robert Martellaro

For the most notable newcomer to the thread, who if I remember correctly, reminded me that they were the Iveys before they became Badfinger. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWpZG7ojF18

----------


## Steve Machol

The *Iveys/Badfinger* were one of my favorite groups, and sadly one of the most tragic in rock history. Both Pete Hamm and Tom Evans committed suicide.

Pete Hamm (who was an extremely gifted song writer and singer) wrote 'We're for the Dark' which remains one of my favorite songs of all time.

----------


## optical24/7

Have we had a little Robert Johnson yet? The original deal with the devil maker.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

This is one my band played the first time we ever played anywhere.

----------


## Steve Machol

To follow up on my previous post, one of the best songs ever written by Pete Hamm of Badfinger was 'Without You' which appears on their No Dice album. However the Badfinger version of that song was overshadowed by the Harry Nilsson cover which was one of the most beautiful songs he had recorded. Here is the Nilsson version.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's one documentary I want to see.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Have we had a little Robert Johnson yet? The original deal with the devil maker.


Hope you like.










> This is one my band played the first time we ever played anywhere.


And you probably played it just as well or better. You'd think they'd at least attach cords to the instruments, put up some mikes to mask the mime, and give the drummer a tom to hit instead of air, although us musicians would still know it was fake. 

This was one of our favorite covers, mostly for the words, (or _the_ word).

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

An original!!

----------


## optical24/7

*Fire!*






This video really show why Brown was such a big influence on Alice Cooper.

----------


## optical24/7

Feat's don't fail me now...





One of my all time favs. R.I.P. Lowell....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Flaming horns? Indeed.

----------


## optical24/7

Another fav.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

I have this on LD and BD, but keep in mind that this is mostly overdubed in post-production. Robertson's mike was off through the whole show- all of his vocals and guitar work were added later in the studio. 

_producer John Simon also states that, except for Levon's drums and vocals, all of the soundtrack was overdubbed._ 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Waltz

_Some_ post production work is fairly common, but what you hear on this concert disc is mostly _all studio_. It's quite a production, but it's mostly a big lie. 

Here's an example of raw sound from a live performance. At :42, Ballard flubs the chord change, but keeps on going. The rest is a mighty fine performance.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's a couple more Amon Duul II songs. Their bass player, Lothar Meid, was one of my playing inspirations.

Title track from one of their albums:



And the last track from the same album. Note that they run a Farfisa organ through an echoplex to get a dreamy sound to the organ.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

One of Hawkwind's best:



And if you like a good live version:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Here's a couple more Amon Duul II songs. Their bass player, Lothar Meid, was one of my playing inspirations.


Kudos to the engineer for at least bringing the bass level high enough in the mix so you can hear it. Good to hear the bass player getting into the upper registers, adding to the melody instead of just the rhythm. So, this is your style? 

Never heard this before- one way or another (out of print) this song will be added to my library.




> And if you like a good live version:


Look and listen a little closer- it _may_ have been a live performance, but what you're hearing is the studio tape. I did this once, and have been ashamed of my choice ever since. There's going to be a lot of record producers living there next lives as slugs, for this, and all of their other sins!

Grappelli is regularly heard at the office and at home.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## optical24/7

The 1st band I snuck into (underage) to see..




It was a rather small club. There was railing around the floor area in front of the stage. Ted jumped up on that rail during the performance... When he says he dosn't do drugs, I believe him. You couldn't do that high!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Mambo!* with puppet

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## optical24/7

A poor man's Deep Purple...





Though they had more success in the U.S. with "Easy Livin', I like the above better.




This is with their "newer line-up" featuring Bernie Shaw on vocals...They still kick b u t t!

----------


## optical24/7

I'm still surpised how many haven't heard this album. Townshend arranged some amazing orchestration on this particular song....

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Heh, we used to love to play this song. It was really funny watching the teeny-boppers TRY to dance to it!!

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I liked their Grape Jam song!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Gee, I'm surprised this hasn't been posted yet.

http://www.youtube.com/user/thepurpl.../7/9jjRbQIAUtA

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Or this:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

And here's a new one by Shawn. Can't wait to meet him this Sunday for my wife's birthday party concert! It's a really sweet tribute to his wife.

http://www.youtube.com/user/shawnphillips

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I'm still surpised how many haven't heard this album. Townshend arranged some amazing orchestration on this particular song....


Rough Mix- mostly underated. The sound/mastering is good, at least on vinyl- I don't know how the cd sounds.
.



> Or this:


I lost all of my enthusiasim for Zeplin when I heard them play live. I can't listen to any Zep after I heard this... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTCYLbFxTpI

----------


## optical24/7

Robert, what the above did for you and Zep, the below did for me and AC/DC...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCRE9...eature=related

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

http://www.wolfgangsvault.com/the-al...665321351.html

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## optical24/7



----------


## optical24/7



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Oops, you must have pushed the wrong button. Here's the non-fake version, with some really tasty guitar work.

----------


## optical24/7

Much better version Robert!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's a screen capture from the Shawn Phillips concert for us.

Look at his double-neck guitar made from a 1967 Les Paul and a 1967 Stratocaster. See! Gibson and Fender CAN get along!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

One word:
Janis

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Look at his double-neck guitar made from a 1967 Les Paul and a 1967 Stratocaster. See! Gibson and Fender CAN get along!


Wow. I didn't know how it could be done with completely different body construction, but there it is. The luthier had his or her hands full.





> One word:
> Janis


Yeah, that's the best pre-horns Joplin on the net. Go back a page or so for the horns (Dick Cavet Show). I like her singing more of a blues/soul style, but to each their own.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Shawn had his guitar custom built at House Of Guitars in Rochester. I looked at their web page and saw this:
I played one a long time ago when they were new. They weighed a ton and played well, but didn't sound all that good. Not a bunch of sustain.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Continuing with the Doo-Wop:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Some guys age well.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Hey! Your driving the kids away, especially those that are still above ground.:D

----------


## optical24/7



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Krupa played music that I like, more so than what Rich played, or what I've heard him play. I can feel what Krupa's playing, call it more soulful if you wish.

Drum Boogie is one of my favorites. No, that's not Stanwyck singing (it's Martha Tilton).

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Can't find a live version.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Gospel rock with some kid genius playing a very tasty, hard driving guitar solo.




The "kid" is Paul Warren. http://www.facebook.com/PaulWarrenProject

From youtube comments...

_I'm the kid playing guitar in this video. It was my first tour and this was filmed somewhere in Germany at 10am It was a freezing cold studio and no one had slept. There was no food and no audience. It's all rented equipment and those are two pick-up horn players from the musicians union. Only﻿ good thing that morning was the hash and a 6pack of strong local Beer._
_PaulWarrenProject__ 8 months ago 6 _ 

He was about age 19 when this was recorded!

I'm pretty sure this is the same person http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVM9Wd2DYjM

----------


## Spexvet

[youtube]a7AyUceM5sk[/youtube]

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Back at you.

----------


## optical24/7

We now return you from your acid trip....




Cobb's got some tasty guitar licks on this. (D. Daughtry's key's aint shabby either.)

----------


## optical24/7

Satch Boogie.




In just a few minutes, hear almost every possible sound out of a guitar!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Now to put you back on the acid trip.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

It would have been nice to have heard what Blue Cheer and Guess Who were singing and playing in your last two posts, instead of the record playing in the background. What's up with that? Why anyone would go onstage and pretend to sing and play their instruments is beyond me. Unless...

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Rats, I thought the Dutch TV was live anyway.
Oh well, here's some real Live Blue Cheer.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> ...here's some real Live Blue Cheer.


There's the answer. I still have the album- my favorite track is Second Time Around. But they needed modern chemistry, multitracking, and very heavy editing to pull it off. Not as bad as the Monkeys and Milli Vanilli, but who needs more bogus music in a world surrounded by reality TV?

Let's keep it in the same genre (a tad more boogie blues rock than psychedelic blues rock), but dial in slightly better vocals and muscianship.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Time to mellow out some.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

This is Spooky Tooth.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

This is an interesting video. I juxtaposes footage from 1974 (or so) with newer concert footage from 2004. Really nifty editing to make is seem seamless, performing several decades apart.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

How about some Lovin' Spoonful?



Rats, there once was a live video of this song from the same TV show as before. Doesn't seem to be around anymore. It was a hoot. One spot Jerry Yester would pick up a hair dryer and sing through it and Joe Butler would come out from behind his drum kit and for a percussive effect, he'd throw a handful of tin cans in the air to crash down. But here's an album track.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> How about some Lovin' Spoonful?


Sounds like something Brian Wilson would do. FYI, Sebastian is lip-synced with a backing track, in other words it's all fake. The intro and outro are cut, and the key change from the studio recording (D to C?) is probably from playing the tape slower.

Note the tempo of this piece, the chicken licks from the Tele, the sound (off the mixing board) and that these are professional musicians at work, at their best (with feeling), live (one take), with well written material; i.e. Top-shelf.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I might have to disagree. I saw this performance at the time, along with the Only Pretty, What A Pity song. On She's Still A Mystery, they play it differently than the studio song, there are small pauses in delivery of the lyrics not present in the studio version.The video may be slightly out of synch. Ed Sullivan usually required his acts to perform live. And on the OPWAP song, I doubt that they could arrange the cans to land at a specific time.
Plus it looks as though John's playing on what I believe to be a Dolceola (http://home.earthlink.net/~minermusic/dolceola.htm) appears to be actually played, the hammers hitting the strings and all.
And don't forget that their  performance on Ed Sullivan of Do You Believe In Magic had the first ever live superimposing and video editing done.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zypcKb-7hkw
Though that is obviously not them performing the song live.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I might have to disagree.


It wasn't live. Hint- note the french horn, trombone, flute, and strings, at 1:12 (and other spots). The date was 10-15-67, about a year before the first Moog synthesier was used live (Emerson). There's a discussion concerning miming on this show here http://bsnpubs.websitetoolbox.com/post?id=3817960 starting at post #32.




> Well, Sullivans son in law, who ran the show , DID have a policy that groups should play live, but this went out the window around 1965 when pop music got more progressive. Hence the Mamas and the Papas, Turtles, Paul Revere, Cowsills, and many other acts *including* the Dave Clark Five, simply mimed their hits.


Pretty sneaky stuff, and to think these dudes _rehearsed their mimes_, to make it look more realistic. To be fair, it takes skill and courage to go on stage and fake it. What if the tape speeds up, or you forget the words or get the timing wrong. I'm sure it wasn't easy for Britney Spears to lip sync a whole concert _tour_, dancing like a kid with all of that silicone placed so high up on her body.

----------


## optical24/7

The only live version I could find had a lousy vocal mix (from 2008), so you get the studio one. Don't ask me why I like this song, it just brings back great memories.

----------


## optical24/7

> Let's keep it in the same genre (a tad more boogie blues rock than psychedelic blues rock), but dial in slightly better vocals and muscianship.


 
Boogie?....Check

Blues?.......Check

Rock?.......Check

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Only two original members missing, but most of them are here.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Some good guitar work, along with Tony's Stick playing

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Boogie?....Check
> 
> Blues?.......Check
> 
> Rock?.......Check


Three checks and your...in! Just don't play this when your driving- you'll brake too late going into the corner. I like the other guitarist the best. I posted (about four pages back) what I thought was Lee's best live performance. Here's a link in case you missed it. Good Morning Little School Girl. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgnb1jflA_k

More SCOTS

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's a good live boogie. Funny too!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## optical24/7

I would venture to say that this song is responsible for more speeding tickets than any other.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

This tune usually invokes an immediate downshift and at least one decent burnout. Look at the effect it had on the band's limo driver!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Gee, I can't believe I found this with even a little bit live maybe?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Can't always find real live performances but anyone remember this one?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Stones : I Wanna Be Your Man 1964*

----------


## optical24/7

片側通行禁止去年の五月.!!!!!!!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Too bad the audio's out of synch.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Too bad the audio's out of synch.


Ooooooh, Good God y'all, what is it good for then?

Well, if it's a special song for you, here it is _in sync_, with better video and audio bit rates. Check out 25 miles also.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Sometimes disasters can happen live, even from a proven performer. Apparently, though it had been a while since she sang it (originally sung by Gary Brooker), Bonnie Tyler had performed this song dozens of time with Alan Parsons, but, I'll bet, no longer.



Don't you think Alan Parsons and Tim Curry look a lot alike?

Watch the next version that comes up - that will actually have Gary Brooker singing it the way it was supposed to be.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

One of the all time greats.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Another all time great - #1 in 1972

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> One of the all time greats.


Not very inspired here though. Thank god Yoko didn't sing. 




> Another all time great - #1 in 1972


Plays and sings with feeling. You'll want to check out the concert he did on the German show Musikladen around 1973. Funkier, with an audience to work off of. Here's the intro... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvVU4e0W7hc

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

The first time I ever saw or heard of Bela Fleck & the Flectones at Jacksonville Jazz. I thought " Jazz banjo?"
Plus Vic's awesome bass solo.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Our local leading jazz band.



The sax player is the little brother of one of my high school classmates and the bassist has my old '64 Jazz Bass that I modified, (that he removed the Gibson humbucker pickup) and made it back over to a standard Jazz bass and wouldn't sell it back to me years ago.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I'm still amazed he can play so well!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Old timer does good!

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Sometimes disparate guitarists can get together and make magic.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

http://www.oocities.org/tracybjazz/h...s-guesttv.html

Rick James is on tamborine. The bass player looks familar. Need the drummers name too.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

A real classic!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

You can just get a peek of the fifth beatle (Billy Preston) playing the Rhodes at 2:53.




That's right, Cole had a variety show in the late fifties, but couldn't find any sponsors. It seems that Madison Ave. was afraid of the dark. 

Who was the second group from Liverpool, after the Beatles, to have a hit in the United State?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here, have a good laugh!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

A little more serious.



This is from the TV special Deja View. The premise was to get the original artists to make 80's videos for 60's songs. I have the VHS, which I've dubbed to DVD. This one is pretty sweet and fit the concept. Look for Graham Nash near the end as the older version of the couple.



Now I have to see if they have Procol Harum's Lighter Shade Of Pale with Harry Dean Stanton, or She's Not There with Teri Garr.
Yay! They do have The Letter with Michael Pare.



Oh, geez. I forgot who played his wife in this video.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorothy_Stratten

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Oboy.
 They have more Deja View songs here. 
Just wait till the tight closeup and slow smile of Melora Hardin - so sweet!



A great song and video.


you can also see the main actress on the cover of Alan Parsons' "Eve" album.

American Pie, anyone?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Come on, give me something I can sink my teeth into. 


> While pushin' back his glasses Sam is sayin' casually"I was elected by the masses"And with that in mind he starts to unwindA vicious attack on the finest of grasses

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Still More:



Everyday People:




Good Lovin'

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Love the double-neck bass/guitar!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Saw these guys as warm-up for Uriah Heep.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Is that a Corsair on his face?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Love the double-neck bass/guitar!


Too bad we can't hear it. The vocals _might_ be live, but the music is prerecorded. I posted a live version that included the entire keyboard solo a couple months ago (Post 208). So why this? And fake no less. Brain freeze? Blinded by the light?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L6qjwbklAQ




> Saw these guys as warm-up for Uriah Heep.


It must have been difficult to sit through Heep after hearing MMEB. This cover of Dylan's Father of Day, Father of Night is the song that got me interested in Mann's work. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZZlNP-CNdg

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Midnight Special insists all it's performances were live.
http://www.midnightspecial.com/

And Heep was the better band that night. I think it was the Demons and Wizards tour.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Midnight Special insists all it's performances were live.
> http://www.midnightspecial.com/


On the dvds they're selling that might be true. Good luck returning it for a refund if a couple are fake. But the Argent video you posted was not live, except for _maybe_ the vocals. You can't hear and see it? Compare it to the studio version, and take another look at the live version I posted. (This wasn't their drummer, which probably forced them to do it karaoke style.)

From my experience, about 95% of the bands were live (vocals and instruments) on Midnight Special, Don Kirshner's Rock Concert, Night Music, and some variety shows (Smothers Brothers, Dick Cavett, Tom Jones, Johnny Cash etc.). The later (late 70's early 80's) Midnight Specials were almost all promo videos, and were as phony as a three dollar bill.




> Most performances were recorded live at NBC in Burbank, although some were taped elsewhere. There was little lip-synching  acts on _The Midnight Special_ generally sang live, although sometimes to recorded backing tracks.


 
Read more: *Rock Flashback: The Midnight Special* *http://wnew.radio.com/2009/03/07/roc...#ixzz1RLBVW07d* 
Compare this to Top of the Pops, where 99% were promo videos (all fake). Old Grey Whistle test was about 30% live, Shindig was about 30% live in 1964, but migrated to mostly lip sync and air guitar in 65-66.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Eh, well there still is a lot of stuff for which there was no recorded video at all. I really don't have a problem with that, as some videos are made just to tell the story of the song, which would be lost with a simple live recording. Anymore, I'm happy if they just have their instruments plugged in.:bbg:

The Procol Harum video I posted with Harry Dean Stanton was prefaced with a commentary by Keith Reid, "What I was trying to do was to paint a picture with words, this video is what I would have done if I had the tools at the time."

But this is a live version:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Eh, well there still is a lot of stuff for which there was no recorded video at all. I really don't have a problem with that, as some videos are made just to tell the story of the song, which would be lost with a simple live recording.


Of course I can't watch Brahms conduct live. But if we could bring him into the year 2011, you can take it to the bank that the vocalists wouldn't have a stand-in singing the tough parts from behind the curtain. 

If you want to watch film art with a score, then that's fine and dandy. But when musicians are on stage performimg, and none of them are singing and/or playing in real time, every musician that I know, and an increasing percentage of audiences, have a *big* problem with that.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Not an oldie, but playing with an oldie (Jeff Beck) - Tal Wilkenfeld - an upcoming bassist to watch.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

They just performed this at Royal Albert Hall for Donovan's 45th anniversary of Sunshine Superman.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I always thought Entwhistle was a very underrated bassist.

----------


## AngeHamm

> I always thought Entwhistle was a very underrated bassist.


No way. Musicians know. John Entwistle is one of the two or three greatest bass guitarists ever, if not #1.

----------


## optical24/7

I didn't see where this had been posted yet. For you youngsters, when this song came out it was unprecedented in that it even made it onto the radio. Clocking in at over 8 mins. it was extremely long. Formats back in the day were geared for 3-3:30 min. songs.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I didn't see where this had been posted yet.


Interpretation with powerful images.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsZFiMo8TIc&NR=1

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I always thought Entwhistle was a very underrated bassist.


I'd never seen this before- a bomb (cannon?) in the kick drum? Jeez. I wonder why they mimed the music though. It must have come from one of the earlier LP takes. Regardless, that's a big kaboom!

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## PJV5

it was amazing, thans a bunch!!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

A true master and a real guitar god.

----------


## AngeHamm

> I'd never seen this before- a bomb (cannon?) in the kick drum? Jeez. I wonder why they mimed the music though. It must have come from one of the earlier LP takes. Regardless, that's a big kaboom!


Keith Moon installed it without telling anyone. He was deafened for several days afterward and Pete Townshend had shrapnel injuries from the explosion.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

And Tommy Smothers was not too happy about his own guitar being smashed by Townsend.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> A true master and a real guitar god.


We agree! I posted him earlier playing "Recuerdos de la Alhambra". The piece was played well, with feeling, amazing so, considering he's not a classical guitarist!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

*More Cowbell!* 

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/80a...b/more-cowbell

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Less Cowbell!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

But the singers are tone deaf. Maybe you too?

No Autotune used, or needed here...

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Hey, all live performances are not great.



One of my favorite tracks by the Italian group  Premiata Forneria Marconi. This track was never recorded in the studio, only live, as was their entire first album.



Unfortunately, there is a small section cut off at the end.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Hey, all live performances are not great.


All? See Sturgeon's Law- I'd say more like 99% is crap, especially nowadays with Garage Band and similar tools. Everyone's a musician, but there's no skill, no feeling, no tears of joy, no dancing on the piano...

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Back to the starting post:
Y'all should dig this live acoustic version.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I think this is the only real live performance of the Turtles I could find.



Did they know how to have fun, or what?

----------


## David_Garza

CAN'T BELIEVE THIS BAND IS NOT ON HERE YET!  LONG LIVE THE QUEEN!

----------


## Johns

> CAN'T BELIEVE THIS BAND IS NOT ON HERE YET!  LONG LIVE THE QUEEN!


Queen (Bicycle Race/Fat Bottomed Girls Tour) was the first concert I ever attended!  These guys were TRUE showmen!  My mother was appalled that a young lady such as myself would spend $12 on such rubbish!

----------


## David_Garza

Awesome Darby!  
I've been watching their '86 Wembley Concert DVD all morning long....I regret that I was never able to catch them live.  
I also regret they didn't play this song on the '86 DVD.

----------


## Diopterman

Dear Mr Fantasy!
By the look at Stevie Winwoods pupils and some of the movements of the band, I think it is safe to say that Mr. Fantasy had paid these lads a few visits!

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Diopterman

Time to get the *LED* out!

----------


## David_Garza



----------


## Diopterman

Sometimes you just gotta have faith........Blind Faith!





Forty years later...Stevie still has it!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## optical24/7

What a generation or two does to a song..




Check out Price's key's work.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's the finale of Shawn Phillips' concert at my house.



The drums were recorded by a drummer in Minneapolis, all else created live via sampling and multitracking.

----------


## David_Garza

Some Funky stuff!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

RIP Dan Peek.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I always liked this one too, though no live performance.

----------


## David_Garza

Even German's know we American's have the best musicians......

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## optical24/7

Not a particulary old tune (70's) song done new; 2008




This is Ted's current lineup. Including Derek St. Holmes on vocal/rhythm (also on the original recording). I like this better than the original. They're coming to town in a few weeks. If you don't care for Nuge's "persona", just scroll away.  :Smile: 




(These new smiley's are too....sissy) ha!

----------


## David_Garza

So MTV turned 30 yesterday and this song is 26 years old. 




Oh, and NO WAY you get away with dropping such un-P.C. lyrics like verse 2 in today's 'I'm okay, you're okay world'.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

David,

I posted 'Spill the Wine' awhile back, but it's good enough to see again, you think?

Terry Williams also worked with Dire Straits.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

A nice fake, but the only live one is very new and it's just sad.

Shoulda posted this version too.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Alberta Hunter - Two-fisted Double-Jointed Rough & Ready Man 1981*

----------


## Dr. Tom Tooma

I'm going to the BB King concert on Sunday... Can't forget about some good ol' BB King.

----------


## Johns

> I'm going to the BB King concert on Sunday... Can't forget about some good ol' BB King.


We saw BB 3 years ago.  He could barely walk.  Two guys helped him cross the stage, into a chair, and handed him "Lucille".  Once he started playing, it was UNREAL!!!  Two and a half hours of playing, singing, and playful banter.  It was awesome.

On the way to the concert, my husband was pulled over for speeding.  The officer was not white (I don't want to say "African-American, because he could have been Jamacian, Hoduran, or from some other locale.)  Anyway, he asked my husband where he was going in such a hurry, and he said, "To see the great BB King!"   The officer replied, "Never heard of him!"  

He let us go because he saw the military sticker on our bumper, but my husband couldn't get over the fact that the guy had never heard of him.  I think BB was 81 then.

----------


## Dr. Tom Tooma

> We saw BB 3 years ago.  He could barely walk.  Two guys helped him cross the stage, into a chair, and handed him "Lucille".  Once he started playing, it was UNREAL!!!  Two and a half hours of playing, singing, and playful banter.  It was awesome.
> 
> On the way to the concert, my husband was pulled over for speeding.  The officer was not white (I don't want to say "African-American, because he could have been Jamacian, Hoduran, or from some other locale.)  Anyway, he asked my husband where he was going in such a hurry, and he said, "To see the great BB King!"   The officer replied, "Never heard of him!"  
> 
> He let us go because he saw the military sticker on our bumper, but my husband couldn't get over the fact that the guy had never heard of him.  I think BB was 81 then.


Never heard of BB king? wow. He's a legend.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Can't believe this one's not here. Or should it be?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

The perfect rendition of this song - no arguments!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

The vocalists performances are wonderful here, _unusually_ good, especially the lady with the angelic background vocal (but you knew I was going to say that!). Remember how this song was used in the movie Ace Ventura?

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Grace Slick might be singing live but the band is mimed.




> What a generation or two does to a song..


Another interpretation.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Don't hate me - I just heard this on the radio again today.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Another horn player disrespecting the double bass.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

And again:

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Another wrinkle-time production? These uninspired, over-produced senior rockers probably sit around all day counting their money and admiring their guitar collections. 

TB kept Hooker from living to a ripe old age. This is the man that gave so much to Clapton, and even Hendrix, especially his stage presence, but recieved so little recognition, for whatever that's worth.

----------


## optical24/7

There are some pretty interesting back stories to Harry Nilsson. Along with a lot of songs on the small and big screen (Me and my Arrow, the theme for Courtship of Eddie's Father (My Best Friend) and Everybody's Talkin' from Midnight Cowboy) He also wrote "One" that 3 Dog Night covered, sang and recorded Coconut (as in put a lime in a..the whole song one chord).

 On a tragic note; As an American living in London, he loaned his flat to Mama Cass while he was back in America on business and she was there in London to perform. She died in one of his bedrooms. Four years later his friend Keith Moon died in that same bedroom.

The below video is the only thing I could find of a video of this song. ( Harry hated performing. There are almost no video's of his few live performances.) This is from the movie Son of Dracula. As a bonus, his friend Keith sits in on drums. (It's not live.) A pretty diverse song writer...

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

No live videos that I can find, but here's a tasty live recording.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

A nice piece from Guitar Player.

http://www.duaneallman.info/duaneallmanremembered.htm

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Saw these guys three times.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## David_Garza



----------


## optical24/7

I can't think of another band that spawned more top shelf guitarists....






The Clapton years.....






Jeff Beck's tenure....








Jimmy Page's.......







It's not too surprising that Jimmy varied very little from this version of "Dazed and Confused" when he re-recorded it with Zep. He never could improvise like Clapton and Beck. (Note; cello bow use around 2:30)

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

http://www.wolfgangsvault.com/john-s...146595507.html

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## David_Garza



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOrQTh_Cq7U

Here it is in sync. Otis was truly color blind (an equal opportunity employer). Check out the clip with Otis and Roy Buchanan. Otis's son plays also.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

America's best rock & roll band?

----------


## Diopterman

The BEAST doing what he does best!




He plays the song with all of his heart and soul, plays almost half of it behind his back, then walks off like no big deal!

Take note at about 6:11 when he breaks one of those hamstring thick strings that he beats on and continues playing like the awesome legend that he is!

His little pep talk at the end is the best!

Now that is how you play the guitar!

PS. I still get goosebumps every time that I see him play this!

----------


## David_Garza

> The BEAST doing what he does best!
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I still get goosebumps every time that I see him play this!


?????  You're dead too ???????  :Eek:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> The BEAST doing what he does best!


You might like this if you're a SRV fan. I was always wondering why we called it a whammy bar instead of a vibrato bar.

----------


## optical24/7

In tribute to the famous White House party crasher, Michaele Salahi, who's husband reported kidnapped, only to find out she ran off with Journey's lead guitarist Neal Schon. Moral of the story; NEVER introduce your wife to a rock band!

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Tastes good, less filling.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

_In 1995, Jammin' the Blues was selected for preservation in the United States National Film Registry by the Library of Congress as being "culturally, historically, or aesthetically significant".

_Nominated for an academy award 1945- best short subject one-reel.

The last four minutes.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Saw these guys warm up for Aerosmith.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Not too old, live versions reek, but here's a couple of really nice tunes.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

One of my high school bands (age 14 through about age 16) covered Incense and Peppermints. Except for the last minute, we sounded just like what you posted... 

Pathetic.

And Jagger/Richards haven't written much of anything since Sticky Fingers. And no amount of stage props is gonna change that fact. And, and, and...

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

I've never heard Robinson sing any worse than this. Why post is worst performance? You were getting warm with Fogerty, but as usual, you passed by the best. The rest is ...yawn. 

The best live or recorded performance (guitar and vocals) I've heard from Fogerty since his second solo album. 

Plenty of feeling, if you know what I mean.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I give up on live performances now.
This song was our wedding music nearly 37 years ago.

----------


## optical24/7

Now, go out and kick some butt!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

I'm lucky to get one out of a hundred _good_ canditates into my 'A' list, with about a two thirds of those shuffled into the 'B' list after additional scrutiny. Except for a few sentimental favorites, I've been posting music that is either played so well, and/or with so much emotion, that my spinal cord turns to mush, and tears flow down my cheeks. Music that needs to be experienced before we move on.

This makes my 'A' list. 




Good night, and love the one your with.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## optical24/7

Backstory;

 Norman Greenbaum wrote this song after hearing Porter Wagner sing a gospel song on TV. He didn't know anything about gospel, but he thought it would be easy. He wrote the song in 15 mins. The fuzz parts of the song were played on a telecaster with a built-in fuzz box under the pickguard. 

The lead parts were played on a '62 SG ran through a Marshall Plexi and a homemade overdrive box. ( I added this part for Robert. :) 

I couldn't find one live video of Norman doing this song, but he's here in a trippy vidio doing it..

----------


## optical24/7

Let there be Light, there was light.
Let there be sound, there was sound.

Let there be ROCK!!!








In the immortal word of Angus; " Rip their bloody heads off!"

----------


## optical24/7

The Nashville Teens were really a British group. This is their one hit (wonder). The song was written by John D. Loudermilk who penned several hits for other bands/groups ( "Indian Reservation" by Paul Revere and the Raiders, and the C/W hit "Abilene".

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## optical24/7

A great twin lead guitar band...

----------


## Steve Machol

> A great twin lead guitar band...


I though I was the only person in the U.S. that was a fan of Wishbone Ash. Thanks for sharing. :)

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Backstory;
> 
> Norman Greenbaum wrote this song after hearing Porter Wagner sing a gospel song on TV.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4q7rpW7Dto

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

OK, here's an artist I'll bet none of you are familiar with - Bruce Haack, one of the initializers of electronic music. This is old stuff.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I have a German friend that works at a large bank writing software. He has a co-worker that has his own studio in his basement, and has made a few CDs worth of music, mostly by himself. I have several of them that were sent to me. Now, his own singing is not too good, on a few tracks he has a co-worker sing, and she has a very good voice, but is not singing in her native language. On the track :Daily Madness" he has another co-worker play a pretty good guitar solo. So here's his web page (since there;s nothing on youtube) and you can download several of his oldest songs. 
http://www.bartman-music.de/download.shtml

His Bridges To Nowhere is a good Pink Floyd sounding song. Whatever else, he has some interesting time beats.

Note: To play any of the downloads you need a DTS enabled player.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Saw this concert in 1985 on TV and have looked for it since.
Here's a few songs from Lou Christie. Decent performance, though a bit tired sounding. 


This is better.



And his duet with Lesley Gore. (Lou holds his end up better than she)

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

From the same concert as above.
 Little Anthony sure still had it then.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## David_Garza

http://geaky.com/262-David-Lee-Roth-SoundBoard.html

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Another early electronic song. There are a couple versions. Here's one.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

While I'm on the subject of electronic music, here's a bit of silliness.



And here's something more serious.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## optical24/7

What is it about those tobacco sunburst finishes on old strats? Rory's looks as worn as SRV's "number one"!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> What is it about those tobacco sunburst finishes on old strats? Rory's looks as worn as SRV's "number one"!


Dunno. When I got my 1965 Fender Jazz Bass in 1972, it was a sunburst finish and, while the front was fine, the back had a terrible case of buckle rash. So, over the years, it was repainted to solid black, then a transparent purple over the black, and eventually, sanded down to wood and finished natural.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> What is it about those tobacco sunburst finishes on old strats? Rory's looks as worn as SRV's "number one"!


 It's probably a late 50's early 60's hardtail that was played every day on tour, with acid from the skin and maybe an "occasional" beer or whiskey mixed in. The dirt on my cream SG is wood deep, and the Planetary Society sticker is there to stay. Pretty normal stuff with hard use.

But look at his playing- the best I've heard him play, live or recorded. He's jamm'n and improvising and _everything_ he tries is working. For example, look at his face at 3:30 when he does a short boogie riff...even he can't believe it, but there it is. He _knows_ something special is happening. This has happened to me in the studio, on stage, and in my dreams, but it's rare. Take another listen- I hope you can feel it.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's some good hard rock, though ever so slightly out of synch.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Another good one!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Another good one!


Yeah, another example of what coke and whiskey does to one's creative juices and playing skills. I don't think I've heard Betts play worse. 

Here's how it's done.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

There's some mighty fine musicians inducted into our state music hall of fame.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Wow! I was thinking of  uploading this one myself. Still might, as my enhancement of the track makes it better listening, as the original had no bass or treble and too little reverb.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

http://www.blindpigrecords.com/index...ts&artistid=61

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

He's playing near here soon for Mountain Stage:

----------


## Johns

I'm not sure if it's on YouTube, but the best concert I ever experienced was on my 18th birthday.  It was Led Zeppelin at the Forum. We were visiting my cousins in Ca., and they surprised me with a party and tickets to the concert.  "Mind Altering" does not begin to describe the experience. 

They started with "LA Drone", and finished with "Whole Lot of Loving".  I could never figure out why they even had concerts in venues with seats, as nobody sat from start to finish.  Oh, to be young again!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I'm not sure if it's on YouTube, but the best concert I ever experienced was on my 18th birthday.  It was Led Zeppelin at the Forum. We were visiting my cousins in Ca., and they surprised me with a party and tickets to the concert.  "Mind Altering" does not begin to describe the experience. 
> 
> They started with "LA Drone", and finished with "Whole Lot of Loving".  I could never figure out why they even had concerts in venues with seats, as nobody sat from start to finish.  Oh, to be young again!


Here's some of it.

----------


## Johns

> Here's some of it.


Same band, but a different concert.  I turned 18 in 1972.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Halloweeny!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Interesting note: The mandolin player was the guy who played mandolin on Rod Stewart's "Mandolin Wind" and "Maggie May".

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Can't believe we've put no Tull up.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Can't believe we've put no Tull up.


They were in the queue. This one isn't played once a day on name_your_town Clear Channel Communications owned oldies/classic FM station.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Prince meets Little Richard meets Eartha Kitt!

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Not many bands will release a live album as their first. Here's one.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

It's Paul Raymond Night!




Then one from UFO with Paul Raymond.



Geezer Rock survives!

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## optical24/7

Keeping with the Floyd vibe...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Redbone? In the early 80's, at Bastielle Days, http://easttown.com/events/bastille-days , we managed to get a good part of Leon's audience to sing "When you've said Budweiser... you've said it all" between numbers. 

Leon didn't like that.

*J.B. Hutto - Summertime 1981*

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Not that old, but a fun view.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Too bad I can't find video of this event.




Oh, here's one.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Always fun to see a master backed by a symphony orchestra!

http://www.wired.com/video/shredded-...een/1813637612

Too impressive for words.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Little Anthony's still doing OK.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

They'll be in Chicago next weekend.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Immortal!

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Hilarious!

----------


## optical24/7

Here's a classic that's got it all,.. windmill guitar, Entwistle bass, Moon's percussions (including gong..) keys and harp. I've seen them twice and like them live. (Moon's imho was the best rock drummer ever!)

----------


## Johns

Windmill guitar?  It was more like "windmill bootie"!!

Oooh La La!!

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Deleatur

----------


## pseudonym

I like this one a lot better than the original:

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

RIP

----------


## optical24/7

Still on my Who kick...Townshend Acoustic "Won't Get Fooled Again". Awesome!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> RIP


I doubt it. The rockers borrowed his (their) music and made a fortune from it. Meanwhile, they had to go to Europe just to use the toilet. 

BTW, Sumlin was the guitarist backing up Sugar Pie Desanto, who sang Rock Me Baby in post 395.

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...l=1#post396034

With Howlin' Wolf, Sunnyland Slim, Willie Dixon (what song _didn't_ he write), and Clifton James.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## optical24/7

John Lennon; 10/8/1940 - 12/8/1980. RIP...

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

A good Alan Parsons song.



Note that the woman on the right was also in the Deja View video of A Whiter Shade of Pale I posted earlier..

And if you like Arthur Brown, he does the lead vocals on this one.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Saw the current Jefferson Starship on a PBS PLedge Drive concert last night. Their new front singer did a magnificent job channeling Grace Slick. Maybe not quite as good here, but still...

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

B. Preston on keys. 

Three versions of the same song, with jazz, blues, and gospel influences.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Very faked onstage, but still a neat song.

----------


## optical24/7

It's the time of year for some Christmas music!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

See Shake, Rattle, & Roll above (she's in the middle).

----------


## optical24/7



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Nifty jam from their final album in 1973.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Pick 'em

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

A very young (age 17?) Teri Garr dancing.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Young Man Blues from Live at Leeds has been about the only Who that gets into the rotation. I'm in heaven now that I can see it, and with almost the same level of musicianship.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Haven't been able to find any video of it yet, but HDNet had a live Crosby and Nash concert last weekend. It was very nice. I'm trying to find their performance of I Used To Be A King featuring some very nice guitar work by Dean Parks. 
Here's a video of it, but no nice slick close-up of Dean working his magic featured in the HDNet concert.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

John Lennon- the Frank Sinatra of R&R. 

No monitors or foldbacks that I can see.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Somebody get that man a cheeseburger.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Means more to me now.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## drk

New blood--new sound.

----------


## Steve Machol

'Ride My Seesaw', The Moody Blues

----------


## Robert Martellaro

It must have been hard for Hayward and the other boys to lip sync to their air guitar, but that's what they did (probably by force of contract). Maybe a promo video for the British Top of the Pops. 

It took some searching to find a decent live performance from that era, but I found this- maybe it will satisfy your soul if your a big Moody Blues fan.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

The medley (Jazz/Rock)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tdAtI_b72A&NR=1

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Robert Martellaro

I had that covered here http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...l=1#post380377

But's that's the stuff I'm looking for- formally trained (except Kath), first-rate musicians who honed their skills without shortcuts, capable of performing live without session musicians and slight of hand, at their best. 

I'm a Man was written by Winwood... http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...l=1#post357185

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## David_Garza

Rest In Peace Ronnie Montrose (dead at 64):

----------


## Robert Martellaro

This is the favorite cut from that album says a younger guitar-slinging friend of mine (Montrose, Scorpions, et al). 

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...l=1#post386513

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

*It's Saturday morning and your late for work? This should put some speed in you step.*

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Fly Away

----------


## optical24/7

For my dear friend, you are sorely missed..

----------


## optical24/7

Hey Robert, heard this before? Though gospel, it makes for a great blues/rock song!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Hey Robert, heard this before? Though gospel, it makes for a great blues/rock song!


Not this performance. Thank you. I can listen to this all night, and maybe wake up a new man. This goes into the special folder along with "Choo Choo Mama".  

If you want to lose your legs, get pinned to the wall, and really get small, then listen to Bessie Griffen at post #576.

Thanks for breaking the ice.

----------


## optical24/7

I need a Rush! Otis Rush!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

The first "well" was inspired, and maybe the first 16 bars, but not so much thereafter. A piece of musical history though.

I here "old school" used disparagingly frequently, so I offer this for those who think they invented, or lived through the times when muscians and dancers were creative and contemporary. Sorry, but it was taken from your great grandfathers generation. All instruments were "vocal".

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Around 1960, I got shot in my finger before a concert. A guy was pistol whipping Ronnie Barron, our vocalist. Ronnie was just a kid and his mother had told me "You better look out for my son." Oh god, that was all I was thinking about. I tried to stop the guy, I had my hand over the barrel and he shot.


Read more: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-c...#ixzz1tSBi75IA

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## optical24/7

It's fun to hear how a song evolves over generations. Tiny Bradshaw co-wrote this song and recorded it in '51.





Johnny Burnette had a minor hit with it when rock and roll hit 5 years later..

----------


## optical24/7

10 years later the Yardbirds covered it (this version when Beck was with them).






Funny how we don't see this type of evolution today or as quickly.

----------


## optical24/7

More jump blues by Harry Gibson. ( Ya think Jerry Lee was influenced by "The Hipster"?)

----------


## Robert Martellaro

http://www.rockpalastarchiv.de/concert/rockpile.html

----------


## optical24/7

I've been digging around youtube's collection of instrument isolations. There's some cool stuff there like the clip below, Neil Peart's drums on "Tom Sawyer". Neil did a great job starting in 4/4 then going to 7/8, back to 4/4 and ending in 7/8 again. I'm gonna see what else I can dig up. (Beats the heck out of programing my Alesis SR16!)

----------


## chip anderson

Robert:   

If memory serves me (and it doesn't like it used to) the Richard Pennyman performance followed a Jerry Lee Lewis appearance on the same TV presentation.   The Killer was PO'd at being booked as a warmup for Richard.  At the end of the Killer's appearance he lit the piano on fire with his adult beverage and said to Richard: "Follow that." as he left the stage.

Chip

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Robert:   
> 
> If memory serves me (and it doesn't like it used to) the Richard Pennyman performance followed a Jerry Lee Lewis appearance on the same TV presentation.   The Killer was PO'd at being booked as a warmup for Richard.  At the end of the Killer's appearance he lit the piano on fire with his adult beverage and said to Richard: "Follow that." as he left the stage.
> 
> Chip


Maybe it was another show- http://www.tv.com/shows/shindig/episodes/ 

Another story says it was Chuck Berry.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Neil did a great job starting in 4/4 then going to 7/8, back to 4/4 and ending in 7/8 again.


I've been sing'n and humm'n this all morning. My spouse says I need to reboot before I wander off to work.

----------


## optical24/7

I love this band. This song is on my stuck on an island list. I like this early version the best, before they pressed it ( vocals not worked out totally yet)....

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## optical24/7

In memory of the thread starter...

----------


## optical24/7

Never a huge fan of both of these bands, but I stumbled into this. REO and Styx playing together. I would have liked to seen this show. ( They play remarkably well together. )

----------


## optical24/7

This will wake you up in the morning! The king of shred, unreal..

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

For Larry Kennedy. It's hard to believe we made it this far. You were as right as anyone, and did it without causing anyone else pain.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

Simon and Snow perform this same song on the first year (1975) of SNL. This time Snow steals the show.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

*M Waters (**McKinley Morganfield) 1963*


Singing into a lapel mike with a RF transmitter on his back.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*MC5 - Motorcity is Burning 1972*




It's burn'n.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Peter Paul & Mary - The Rising Of The Moon  1966*


Chutzpah!

----------


## optical24/7

‎Big Mama Thornton - Hound Dog - Down Home Shakedown - Live 1965 

What a jem. A two-fer w/Thorton, Buddy Guy, John Lee Hooker, Walter Horton and Doc Ross (among others..)

----------


## Robert Martellaro

If you'd like the version without the jam, see post #297 http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...l=1#post391622

She was the first to record "Hound Dog" in 1952.

Memphis Slim and Matt "guitar" Murphy is also noteworthy. I'm Lost Without You- 1963

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Frank Sinatra and Louis Armstrong - Birth of the Blues 1957
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jimi Hendrix - I Don't Live Today 1969*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Wet Willie - Grits Ain't Groceries 1973*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Joe Turner - Shake Rattle and Roll 1965*

Backed by a very good Jazz septet

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bonnie Raitt & Roy Rogers - Gnawin' On It  2002
*
Chomp

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ella Fitzgerald - It Don't Mean a Thing (If It Ain't Got That Swing) 1974*

----------


## optical24/7

You tube's got one of the names wrong on this one, it's Tim Bogert (not Bogart). Great, too short lived group.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Eric Burdon and War - Tobacco Road 1970
*
Blow it all up, tear it down, start over again.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Roy Buchanan & Johnny Otis - Bye Bye Baby (Until We Meet Again) 1971*

Shuggie (2nd 6 string) is Johnny's son.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jimmy Rushing Count Basie Orchestra - I left my baby 1957*

----------


## OptiStudent

Great Blues!!!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Great Blues!!!


Glad you like! Here's another one that works for me, and maybe for you...

*Gladys Knight - Please Send Me Someone To Love 1987

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Crosby, Stills, Nash, Young, and Jones - Long Time Gone 1969*

----------


## optical24/7

Hey Robert. Up to some best of Woodstock? I'll start with the opener.

----------


## optical24/7

Alvin Lee and 10 Years After..

----------


## optical24/7

And Johnny..

----------


## jonathan barber

I'll keep the Woodstock theme rolling with one of its finest moments.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Another victim of America's drug war. 

Although I'll admit a bias towards the Stax-like sound of the backing band, JJ's full tilt heart and soul performance was the best of the lot. Cry, if you have it in you. My vote for the best of Woodstock '69.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Grateful Dead 1969*

Don Draper meets Owsley Stanley.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Terry Reid - Highway 61 1970*


Detroit TV show.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Buddy Guy - First Time I Met the Blues 1970?*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ida Red - Bob Wills & The Texas Playboys 1951*


Lefty fiddle player? Sho'nuff! Once in a blue moon. But look close at that guitar- it's a right hander, turned upside down and played by a lefty (Sherman "Cotton" Whittington), but isn't restrung for left handed playing!!!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tony Joe White - Polk Salad Annie 1969*

Swamp-meister, with a BeBop kit.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Robert Cray - All Your Love 1989
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jeff Lynne Showdown 1974
*
First use of amplified cellos (made possible by Barcus Berry pickups)?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Howlin' Wolf - How Many More Years 1965*

Billy Preston on Piano, James Burton on guitar, Larry Knechtel on bass, Mickey Conway on drums.

Only U.S. TV appearance (Shindig).

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Judy Collins - In My Life - 1966*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Little Milton - We're Gonna Make It 1966*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ronnie Lane - You Never Can Tell 1974*

----------


## optical24/7

Our house...

----------


## optical24/7

Big Sur, '69.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dorado Schmitt - Gypsy Melody 1993*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today 1969

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fleetwood Mac's arrangement of Otis Rush's Homework 1968*

Late for class.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Richie Havens - Rocky Raccoon 1969*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Prine - 6 O'Clock News  1978*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Freddie King - I Love The Woman 1966*

----------


## jonathan barber

I love the rhythm in this song...The famed Bernard Purdie shuffle.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Taj Mahal - She Caught The Katy 1989*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I love the rhythm in this song...The famed Bernard Purdie shuffle.


Purdie plays with King Curtis. 

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...l=1#post382684

It's all Curtis here, but look around for a youtube post where he introduces the band.

************************************************************  ******

Beyonce says she did lip sync when she performed the national anthem on Inauguration Day -- but that she will "absolutely be singing live" during her Super Bowl halftime show on Sunday.




> "I practice until my feet bleed and I did not have time to rehearse with the orchestra," she said. "Due to no proper sound check, I did not feel comfortable taking a risk. It was about the president and the inauguration, and I wanted to make him and my country proud, so I decided to sing along with my pre-recorded track, which is very common in the music industry. And I'm very proud of my performance."



 In****ingcredible.

************************************************************

*Rachelle Ferrell - America the Beautiful 2010*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sing, Sing, Sing - Krupa Goodman Wilson Hampton James etc. 1937
*



http://www.npr.org/2000/01/31/1069809/sing-sing-sing

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dan Hicks - Hell, I'd Go! 1989*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rufus Thomas - Walking The Dog 1965*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Roy Buchanan - Hey Joe  1976*

With a really nice fade-out.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Alvin Lee - Choo Choo Mama - Winterland 1975*

19 December 1944 – 6 March 2013







http://www.guitarplayer.com/article/...alvin-lee/8867

----------


## optical24/7

One of my fav's. Thanks for posting this Robert. R.I.P. Alvin...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> One of my fav's. Thanks for posting this Robert.


I thought you would like it- you turned me on to his version (with the guitarist from the Nine Inch Nails) in an earlier post! He's much younger here though. Makes me think that I need to visit you and your record collection. 

I scored this about three months ago...http://www.audiofidelity.net/content...ll-music-world

Hoffman is an outstanding mastering engineer.




> R.I.P. Alvin...


The OBs say he died during a routine medical procedure in Spain. Maybe not a bad way to go. Goodbye, Alvin.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Billie Holiday - The Blues Are Brewin' 1947*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Vanilla Fudge - You Keep Me Hangin' On 1968
*
Tight. The six minute plus album cut was done in one take.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Beatles - Twist and Shout 1964*

----------


## optical24/7

Hey Robert. What were you doing when A Question of Balance came out? The only thing not recent I can find is this clip of Justin live vocally/studio backing track. Still awesome and a delight on vinyl!

----------


## optical24/7

Junior Brown. Seen him a number of times. The last, at the Continental in Austin 2 years ago...Kind of sad. The Continental is like a 100-125 person venue. Great place to see a show because you're up front and personal. ( SRV played there when he 1st came to Austin..) Brown's so under rated, but I sure get a kick hearing him.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Hey Robert. What were you doing when A Question of Balance came out? The only thing not recent I can find is this clip of Justin live vocally/studio backing track. Still awesome and a delight on vinyl!


Trying to get an education, but many, many distractions. Here they are without the mime.

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...l=1#post411223




> Junior Brown. Seen him a number of times. The last, at the Continental in Austin 2 years ago...Kind of sad. The Continental is like a 100-125 person venue. Great place to see a show because you're up front and personal. ( SRV played there when he 1st came to Austin..) Brown's so under rated, but I sure get a kick hearing him.


Much better acoustics that way. Outdoors is tough. 

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...l=1#post393761

----------


## optical24/7

Robert...I owe you one bourbon, one scotch and one beer from the pro forum.....But all's I got is Bad Whiskey..But, it's from Amos!

----------


## optical24/7

And to mellow your night...

----------


## optical24/7

Sombody get me a cheeseburger!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Robert...I owe you one bourbon, one scotch and one beer from the pro forum.....But all's I got is Bad Whiskey..But, it's from Amos!


A much better song and performance...

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php/40333-Old-Tunes-on-Youtube?p=392944&viewfull=1#post392944 




> And to mellow your night...


I had that same night about two pages back!




> Sombody get me a cheeseburger!


Really nice arrangement and new to me. Much more blues-based rock than the original. Solid performance also. A keeper.

Justin Bieber's "Baby"- 846,000,000+ hits. Robert Cray's tribute to SRV- 35,444.  

*Robert Cray - Love Struck Baby 1995
*

----------


## optical24/7

Robert, have we've had this performance by Oscar? ( How you remember these posts is beyond me!)



Ray Brown on bass, and Thigpen on drums.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Robert, have we've had this performance by Oscar?


Nope. Check out his "Hymn to Freedom". Although my formal training was jazz guitar, I prefer the less is more approach.




> How you remember these posts is beyond me!


Nothing to get hung about.

*Randy Newman - Political Science 1972*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Patti LaBelle - Somewhere Over The Rainbow 1966
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Spencer Davis Group - When I Come Home 1967
*

----------


## optical24/7

How do you like Tal?

----------


## optical24/7

War w/Burdon, post Animals and durring *medicine bag* days...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> War w/Burdon, post Animals and durring *medicine bag* days...


War with E.B. covered, wrote and performed some really good tunes, this version good enough to get posted here three times! 

For some reason the phrase Medusa on a good hair day keeps bouncing around in my head, so to clear it up, I invoke Mr. Z.

----------


## optical24/7

Dang Robert! Your memory makes me think you weren't a child of the 60's/70's! ( You somehow found a way to preserve grey matter!)  :Cool:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Dang Robert! Your memory makes me think you weren't a child of the 60's/70's! ( You somehow found a way to preserve grey matter!)


The dose makes the poison. -Paracelsus

----------


## Robert Martellaro

I usually ignore the lyrics, I find them a distraction from the melodies and rhythms of great music. There are exceptions though- fifty years ago, 26 July 1963, a young poet, a kid from Minnesota, is somehow smart enough to know what trouble it is to live.

*Bob Dylan - North Country Blues 1963*

----------


## Randle Tibbs, ABOM

can someone explain the lyrics to "Spill the Wine"?

----------


## optical24/7

> can someone explain the lyrics to "Spill the Wine"?



It's about *gettin' it on*. Can ya dig it?

----------


## Randle Tibbs, ABOM

> It's about *gettin' it on*. Can ya dig it?


right on man, solid.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

_That's when we started going in the studio. It was unique then, because they didn't ask us to sign any kind of agreements or any contracts. Steve wanted first to see what we could do, so for about a year we just kept going in and out of studios. And then one day we were up in San Francisco, just playing and stuff. Lonnie came in acting all drunk and stuff and out. They had a bottle of wine, and some of that wine got spilled over in the console. Lee says he felt that the song didn't have anything to do with the wine going into the console, but all I know is after that they moved out of the A studio, they moved us into the B studio, and then we were playing a Latin thing, and even if Eric had been writing 'Spill The Wine' all along, and writing the concepts, that's when it all came together.

_http://www.songfacts.com/blog/interv..._brown_of_war/

There are sexual and drug references, and the dream sequence is open to interpretation.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Crosby and Nash - Teach Your Children 1970*

_Don't you ever ask them why, if they told you, you will cry,
__so just look at them and sigh and know they love you._

----------


## optical24/7

Not an old video but a classic song....Done on a uke! Pretty awesome!

----------


## Stan Tabor

That is pretty awsome work on the ukulele.  George Harrison was a big ukulele fan.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bill Withers - Grandma's Hands - early 70's*

----------


## Randle Tibbs, ABOM

> Not an old video but a classic song....Done on a uke! Pretty awesome!


WOW!!! I could listen to him all day long.

----------


## optical24/7

Skip James. I think he channel's Robert Johnson well on "Crow Jane"....

----------


## optical24/7

Thinking of a friend brought this back to me.......

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jeff Beck - Cause We've Ended As Lovers 1981*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ike Turner, Ikettes, Bobby John, Jimmy Thomas - Shake A Tail Feather 1963*

----------


## optical24/7

Great performance!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Great performance!


I'm a big Freddie King fan. I thought about posting more, but I thought three from any one performer might show too much of a personal bias. Maybe I'll throw in a couple more from the best of the rest. Did you notice how he wears his strap?

And now, a message from our sponsor.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Albert Lee - Sweet Little Lisa 1993*


Flat pickin' with a B-Bender.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Meade Lux Lewis - Honky Tonk Train Blues 1946/1961
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Paul Butterfield - Why Do People Act Like That 1985*

----------


## Stan Tabor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NiN7ISW7E

Nice live performance of a song tough to do live.

----------


## Steve Machol

Here's an awesome cover of the Temptations' 'Papa Was A Rolling Stone' by Darryl Hall and Train from 'Live From Darryl's House'.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Louis Jordan -  Beware, Brother, Beware 1946

*June wedding? It's not too late to back out!




http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxt...c#.Ud90whaYfcF

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Johnny Winter - Last Night 1977
*



http://cdon.eu/music/foghat/blues_tr...rder=60&page=1

*Tracklisting:*

1. Foghat - Sweet Home Chicago
2. Foghat - It Hurt MeToo
3. Dave Honeyboy Edwards - My Babys Gone
4. Eddie Bluesman Kirkland - Done Somebody Wrong
5. Eddie Bluesman Kirkland - Love Light
6. Paul Butterfield - Shake Your Money Maker
7. John Lee Hooker - Crawlin King Snake
8. Otis Blackwell - All Shook Up
9. Otis Blackwell - Dont Be Cruel
10. Johnny Winter - Last Night
11. Muddy Waters - (Im Your) Hoochie Coochie Man
12. Muddy Waters - I Just Want To Make Love To You

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rolling Stones - Not Fade Away 1964*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sister Rosetta Tharpe - Down By the Riverside 1960
*

----------


## optical24/7

The best live band.....EVER!!!  (imho)

Around this time of year I pull out ever LP I have of Little Feat (I've got 'em all) and play them back to back. Here's a 2-fer.





There wasn't a genre of music that they didn't pull from. On the next song Lowell had tuning problems at around the 4 min. mark, but just kept playing. ( Strats...I wouldn't trade my G&L for another one!)






R.I.P. Lowell...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*James Cotton - Rocket 88 1981*

----------


## optical24/7

Mr Eddie James (Son) House, "Death Letter Blues".

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Stray Cats - Something's Wrong With My Radio 1992?*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Delaney And Bonnie - Where There's A Will There's A Way 1969*

----------


## optical24/7

(IMHO) One of the most under rated guitarist...Ever. I think he was over shadowed by his screen apearances and personality. But Jerry Reed could hold his own with the best of them. Here he does "Lightning Rod"....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Pinetop Perkins and LA Jones - Eye to Eye 1990
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Patsy Cline - I've Loved And Lost Again 1957*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sam & Dave - When Something Is Wrong With My Baby 1967*

----------


## optical24/7

Booker (Bukka) White on his dobro. Most dobro's I've seen have really high action, better suited to slide playing. Bukka fingers his (along with using a slide).

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rory Gallagher - ‪Too Much Alcohol‬ 1977*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Hannes Otahal - Bumble Boogie 1988
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Pentangle - Let No Man Steal Your Thyme 1968*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack early 60's*

----------


## optical24/7

Traffic

----------


## Fezz

^^^Awesome^^^


What is wrong with Stevie's eyes?

----------


## optical24/7

> ^^^Awesome^^^
> 
> 
> What is wrong with Stevie's eyes?


It was 1972:

A. orange sunshine
B. windowpane
C. blotter

----------


## Fezz

I just hope he didn't take the "BROWN" version!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

We almost melted when Breaking Bad ended with Badfinger's Baby Blue. This might have worked also.
*
Badfinger - Take It All 1972*

----------


## optical24/7

For all the roadies, past, present and future...

----------


## optical24/7

Another lousy song choice by me! It's Stevie's B.D. (RIP)

----------


## optical24/7

A little QuickSilver

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Chicago Transit Authority - 25 or 6 to 4 1970*

----------


## optical24/7

I'll see your CTA and raise you one BS&T...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Les McCann - Compared to What 1969
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Master's Apprentices - Future Of Our Nation 1971
*
Australasian rock and prog/rock. More to come.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Linda Hopkins - It's Nobody's Business 1978*

----------


## optical24/7

Duane, RIP.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Joe Walsh Don Felder Willie Weeks - Get Back 1974*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Skatalites - Latin Goes Ska 1984*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Perkins Clapton Cash - Matchbox 1971
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*MC5 - Ramblin' Rose 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bloomfield  Wells  Gravenites  Perkins - Messin' With The Kid 1974
*
Very little film or video of Michael Bloomfield exists. This is the best I've found so far. 

Enjoy.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sonny Terry  Brownie McGhee - Hooray, Hooray, These Women is Killing Me mid 60's

*Just another silly love song.

----------


## optical24/7

*The Boss, '73*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Merle Travis - Sixteen Tons 1958*




If there's a better cover of Sixteens Tons, I want to know about it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8-pbsXBe24

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Paul Robeson - Ol' Man River 1949
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fendertones - Little Saint Nick 2003
*
Covering the 50 year old Beach Boys classic. 

Marvelous.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Aretha Franklin Billy Preston Auld Lang Syne 1987*




Traditional

*The McMakens Auld Lang Syne 2012

*

----------


## jennecy

great memories from my days in HS.. ﻿

----------


## optical24/7

Hall & Oats...Check.  Nirvana....Check.  Yes....DENIED!!!


Go suck an egg RRHF!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> great memories from my days in HS.. ﻿


It looks like you did your homework.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUgmReBkhdA

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Hall & Oats...Check.  Nirvana....Check.  Yes....DENIED!!!
> 
> 
> Go suck an egg RRHF!


Not much progressive rock or black music at Cleveland, and too much of a beauty contest.

Here's Jon Anderson backing up Walker (Walker and I grew up in the same town, but I was too young for his crowd).

*Junior Walker - What Does It Take 1985

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Blues Project - Wake Me, Shake Me 1967

*Minus Al Kooper.

----------


## optical24/7

Robert, I know we've had some Heep. Have we had some "Stealin"?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sam And Dave - Soul Man 1974
*
With a major chunk of the talent from Stax Records backing 'em up.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Iron Butterfly - Soldier In Our Town 1971*

----------


## optical24/7

Pete Seeger 1970. Welcome home Pete. RIP.....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*King Curtis Cornell Dupree Jerry Jemmott Oliver Jackson- Poor Boy Blues 1971*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Taste - Morning Sun 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

For lovers, anywhere, anytime. *

CTA - Beginnings 1970*

----------


## Iheartglasses

Not sure if there are any Jimmy Cliff fans, but here's my contribution.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys -  Sittin' on Top of the World 1951*

----------


## optical24/7

*Rare Earth..


*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Fogerty - Born On The Bayou 1998*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Billie Holiday - Fine and Mellow 1957*

----------


## optical24/7

*Pat Travers; Boom Boom

*Robert after seeing your band do Peter Gunn I figured this was part of your set too. As a side note, we were talking about PRS guitars. Pat and Kirk are both playing one in this video. Mines black like Pat's (but lefty).

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Robert after seeing your band do Peter Gunn I figured this was part of your set too. As a side note, we were talking about PRS guitars. Pat and Kirk are both playing one in this video. Mines black like Pat's (but lefty).


I'd like to hear you play it. I picked up on Travers when Putting it Straight came out- he was playing a Melody Maker then. Check out the front and back cover of the album.

Here he is a year before on a German tour (1976). The complete concert is on YouTube somewhere. Check out the bass player.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dorothy Morrison - All God's Children Got Soul 1969*

----------


## optical24/7

Happy Birthday Elton. 





There's older versions on YouTube, but none with better quality.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Gerry And The Pacemakers - Ferry Cross The Mersey 1965*

----------


## Fezz

In this video, The Beast BREAKS a few strings while playing BEHIND his back (about 6:10)! I don't know anything about playing guitar, but I have read that Stevie strung his guitars with THICK strings.

Awesome.................pure gifted GENIUS!

----------


## Fezz

I can not imagine how scary Stevie's talent really was!

Here is a sound check where an obviously "sleepy" Stevie, straps on his GUN and fires away! 

Awesome! He is just getting warmed up! Incredible!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Robin Trower - Spellbound 1973*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bob Dylan Johnny Cash - Girl From The North Country - 1969*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Archie Bell and The Drells - Tighten Up  1968*




http://raresoul.com/2013/05/26/warso...ten-up-hits-1/

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Lennon - Money 1969

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Freddie King - Whole Lotta Lovin' 1973*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

With a nod to Matthew Weiner, Kodak Carousels, and time machines.

*Hollies - On A Carousel 1966
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Little Milton & Bonnie Raitt - Grits Ain't Groceries 1997
*



Also see http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...l=1#post432191

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fleetwood Mac - Oh Well 1969
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Robert Nighthawk (Robert Lee McCollum)  - Going Down To Eli's 1964*

The dance move at 3:03 is called the Wild Irish Rose, triple back step, oops I squirt my pants, boogie.
,

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way (with candelabra) 1973
*
Duane Allman would have been proud.

http://www.guitarworld.com/interview...g-man?page=0,3

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*New York Dolls - Pills 1973
*
This is proto-punk glam rock, so anybody who's to old for that might want to just watch something else.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Hooker and Morrison Don't Look Back 1990*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sinatra and Fitzgerald - Moonlight In Vermont 1958*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Etta James and Albert** Collins - Sweet Little Angel 1988

*

----------


## optical24/7

The Boss; Rosalita '78

----------


## optical24/7

A little Dobbie in the morning..China Grove '73

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jeff Lynne Electric Light Orchestra - Roll over Beethoven 1974*

Note the very rare between the legs sautillé bow stroke.

----------


## optical24/7

Johnny Winter; R.I.P.

"Blues guitarist, singer and music producer Johnny Winter has died at age 70. Winter's representative, Carla Parisi, confirmed Thursday to the Associated Press that Winter died Wednesday in a hotel room in Zurich. A Facebook note says "his wife, family and bandmates were all saddened by the loss of one of the world's finest guitarists."

Last month, in an interview with JournalStar.com, Winter, who released more than 25 albums in his career but never won a Grammy, was asked what he'd like his legacy to be.

He replied: "I just hope I'm remembered as a good blues musician."


You will be Johnny. My flag's at half mast....




Here he is in '70 with bass player Tommy Shannon of SRV fame.

----------


## Robert Martellaro



----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Fogerty - Fortunate Son 1987*

----------


## optical24/7

Heard Fogerty do "Bad Moon Rising" lately?

"Don't go 'round tonight,
 well, it's bound to take your life,
 There's a bathroom on the right".

I've heard him do this...Twice! Hilarious...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

That mondegreen probably started with gibberish spewed from a hopped up (or down) 60's housewife listening to the top 40 on the radio while vacuuming fluff off of cloud nine. 

Or some seven year old.

----------


## optical24/7

Yea, like....

"Big 'Ol Jed got a light on.." Steve Miller

"Scuse me while I kiss this guy" Hendrix

'Like a virgin, touched for the 31st time.." Madonna

" Money for nothin', and the chips are free." Dire Straits

" It doesn't make a difference if we're naked or not.." Bon Jovi


And the list goes on....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Janis Joplin - My Baby 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fugs - Crystal Liason 1968*




Kerouac, Sanders (from the Fugs), and Yablonsky, interviewed by Willam Buckley on Firing Line !968.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=oaBnIzY3R00

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tal Zilber - The Simpsons 2007*

A bonus track for those who are watching the 'The Simpsons' marathon.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Crusaders - Stomp and Buck Dance 1974
*
It was rare to see and hear live music performed on Soul Train after the mid 1970's.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Manassas - Rock and Roll Crazies/Cuban Bluegrass (Y'all) 1972*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Booker T. & the M.G.'s - Time Is Tight 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Loudon Wainwright - Say That You Love Me 1976
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Billie Holiday - Fine and Mellow 1957*

----------


## crixussteave



----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bo Diddley - I'm A Man 1989*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dr. John, Iko Iko 1988*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*NRBQ*

America’s Beatles! After seeing them at Shank Hall last Wednesday, they get my vote for the best current touring band in the world. Muscianship, intensity, fun-factor, diversity, dynamics, whacky, hard-driving, melodic, emotional, original, song book, all tens, and because they played at Shank Hall, make that elevens.

*Wacky*




*Hard driving*




http://www.nrbq.com/news/live.html

----------


## optical24/7

Ten Years After; Good morning Little School Girl

----------


## optical24/7

Duane Allman died on this day 43 years ago. RIP Duane....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*New Deal String Band - Love Potion No. 9 1971*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTjs7a9l0hM

----------


## optical24/7

Darryl would have been 42 today. Rest in Peace my friend....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*King Crimson - Elephant Talk 1981*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bob Dylan - Across The Borderline 1986*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Otis Redding- I Can't Turn You Loose 1966
*

----------


## optical24/7

*April Wine; Roller

*What's better than 2 guitars? Three! Not sure the date of this recording, but judging by the hair, 80-82'.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Best use of three lead guitarists in the known universe (left to right: Ray, Jorgenson, and Donahue).

*Hellecasters - Danger Man mid 1990's

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Byrds - This Wheels' On Fire 1968*

----------


## optical24/7

Happy Birthday Billy! (65 yrs) A Houston favorite....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Canned Heat - Human Condition 1970

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Lionel Hampton Louie Bellson Don Lamond - Percussion Jam 1956*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Kinks - Alcohol 1972*

----------


## Steve Machol

> *Kinks - Alcohol 1972*


Saw them do this live in concert in Phoenix in 1972. One of the best concerts I ever saw!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Saw them do this live in concert in Phoenix in 1972. One of the best concerts I ever saw!


You were wise/lucky to have seen them. Ray Davies was one of the not too many who could write music and lyrics about people and life that was real and emotional. 

Hopefully you didn't have front row seats. 




> On stage, during the drunkard's lines "Oh demon alcohol", Davies would sometimes spray beer on the front row of the audience, something he did for the first time in Montreal, Canada, on February 5, 1970. He did this because the audience was unresponsive (and apparently stoned) but instead of taking it as an insult they enjoyed it. This led to the performance of the song becoming more theatrical, and with the audiences turning up ready for the shower. (thanks, Alexander Baron - London, England)

----------


## Steve Machol

> You were wise/lucky to have seen them. Ray Davies was one of the not too many who could write music and lyrics about people and life that was real and emotional. 
> 
> Hopefully you didn't have front row seats.


Not front row - but close enough. This was in the Celebrity Theatre in Phoenix which only held about 2650 people with no seat farther than 70 ft. from the stage. The Kinks had a reputation for being either awful in concert, or incredible. Lucky for me, this was one of the 'incredible' concerts. I also saw Frank Zappa w/Jon Luc Ponty in the same theatre, as well as the Steve Miller Band and Kansas. 

I consider Ray Davies to be one of the great songwriters of the rock era, and perhaps of all time. His Waterloo Sunset is simply one of the most beautiful songs ever written.

----------


## optical24/7

Queen; Tie your Mother Down 1981

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Call Queen, and raise with Queen *****.

*David Bowe and Lou Reed 1997

*

----------


## optical24/7

Loggins and Messina: Angry Eyes '76

Happy Birthday Kenny!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Peter Paul & Mary - For Lovin' Me 1965
*
Gordon Lightfoot cover.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Albert Collins - I Ain't Drunk 1990*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Earl Scruggs - Foggy Mountain Breakdown 1971*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Pioneers - Easy Come Easy Go 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fleetwood Mac - My Baby's Gone 1968*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Billy Preston - The Bus 1972*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Beatles - Don't Let Me Down- Rooftop Live 1969*




Valentines to all!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Frank Zappa - Stink-Foot 1974*

----------


## optical24/7

Otis Rush & Eric Clapton 1986 at Montreux

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Matt Murphy Joe Walker - I Wanna' Love You 1997*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Blondie - I'm On E 1977*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Donovan - To Sing for You     Bob Dylan - It's All Over Now, Baby Blue 1965*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fanny - Badge  1972*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Muddy Waters - Blow Wind Blow 1964*

The piano and rhythm section are on a stage on the other side of the tracks.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Stevie Ray Vaughan - Love struck baby 1983
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rose Murphy - Time on my Hands 1944*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Buddy Guy - One Room Country Shack 1978*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jefferson Starship - White Rabbit 1975

*And if you go chasing rabbits...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tom Waits - The Piano Has Been Drinking 1977*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Danny Gatton - Redneck Blues 1989?
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Cleo Randle - The Best Man I Ever Had 1966*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Lee Hooker - Nobody Else But You !986*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*New Riders of the Purple Sage - Up Against the Wall, Redneck Mother 1975*

----------


## optical24/7

Sadly, B.B. King passed away in Vegas at age 89. Thanks B.B. for all the great music. Rest in Peace...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Freddie King - Have You Ever Loved A Woman 1966
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Lennon - Yer Blues 1968*

With Dunhill cigarettes product placement.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Hellecasters - Sweet Dreams 1995*




For opticians and musicians everywhere, past, and present.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Commander Cody & his Lost Planet Airmen - Rock That Boogie 1974
*



Lots of talent here, especially from the piano (the middle 'G' key is missing!) and lead guitar player (George Frayne and Bill Kirchen).

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Martin Mull - Suburban Blues 1973*

----------


## optical24/7

73 and still rockin'. This is from his Wings Over America tour in '76. I saw it in Houston, 2nd row, right of center. It was really cool when about 3/4th through the show, the entire band left the stage and Paul sat with his acoustic and went through a lot of Beatles tunes. The closest to a Beatles concert I ever got...

----------


## OptiStudent

Well, not so sure what "old", is as I grow older. I was in a habit of referring to events as "10 years ago", but now when I do the math it was 2 or 3 decades ago....damn! Anyways, I guess depending on you, we all are got our "old school", just depends who your relating with. http://youtu.be/kXW5vagD55Q
This does play, seems like forever.

----------


## OptiStudent

http://youtu.be/LCYAuTFjAL8

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rolling Stones - Sympathy for The Devil 1968
*
Rock on Milwaukee




Except for the early ('64-'65) tv appearances, and concert footage (obviously), later Stones videos were almost always mimed and lip-synched, or live vocals with a prerecorded backing track.

This is all live, with I assume limited (mixing echo, eq, etc.) postproduction added.  

Note how Brian Jones modulates the maracas sound. He probably learned it from John and Paul. Hint for young musicians: play with dynamics and work the audience's emotions.

The keyboard player is Nicky Hopkins, just visible at 3:35 and 7:56.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0122689/

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Beatles - I Saw Her Standing There 1964
*
"The greatest composers (Lennon and McCartney) since Beethoven.




Download and change the aspect ratio to 4:3.

Closeup camera is out of sync. 

The drummer is Jimmie Nicol.

Pre-goth girl carried off the stage at the end.

http://www.beatlesbible.com/1964/06/...e-netherlands/

----------


## optical24/7

Clapton and Santana..

----------


## optical24/7

Skiffle music became pretty popular in the UK back in the 50's. It drew from folk, blues and jazz. It also influenced some later rock groups:  the Beatles, Stones, The Who, Black Sabbath, Pink Floyd, even the Bee Gees were drawn to it growing up. Lonnie was one of the guys they listened to.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Gene Vincent - Blue Jean Bop, Sexy Ways 1960

*Influences.

Note the neck microphone, maybe a RCA Lavalier BK6B. The stand mic is a prop.

----------


## optical24/7

Legendary blues harpist Little Walter doing "Jump". ( Hound Dog Taylor on guitar) 1967

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Idle Race & King Biscuit Boy - Hoy, Hoy, Hoy 1971
*
More better.

----------


## optical24/7

> More better.


Evolution! Great find!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Evolution! Great find!


Listen to the sound he makes at 4:42! I've played in bands with some pretty good harp players, including Big Jim from Tupelo here in beer town, listened to quite a few others perform live, and from numerous recordings, but I've never heard a harp have the reeds strangled and assaulted like that from anyone else before hearing Newell's performance here on Beat-Club. Sure, maybe from some obscure blues artist from the 20's or 30's, but certainly not at this level of energy and emotion combined? I guess we'll have to leave that to the blues historians to decide.

http://kingbiscuitboy.com/CurtisArticle.html

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bangles - Hazy Shade Of Winter 2003 

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Lee Hooker - It Serves You Right To Suffer 1974*

----------


## optical24/7

Dylan: Live at the '65 Newport Folk Festival

The folk music purists were not pleased. Dylan decided the day before that he'd go electric for his set. He got Mike Bloomfield to play lead guitar and Al Kooper on organ (Bloomfield's about the only other musician seen in this video). Listen to the boo's at the end of this song, Maggie's Farm, the 1st song of this set.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sons of Champlin - There Goes Your All Night 1974*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*My back pages - 1992
*
Missing Roy Orbison. 

_"Ah, but I was so much older then, I'm younger than that now"
_



Some of the harmonies were touched up (overdubs) in post-production. The rest is live.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Bob-Dy...Blu-ray/94020/

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Antoine Domino Jr. - I'm In Love Again 1969
*
Who knew?

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

Long live the King, Elvis Presley died on August 16 1977.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Long live the King, Elvis Presley died on August 16 1977.


*Elvis Presley - Heatrbreak Hotel 1956
*



http://www.elvispresleymusic.com.au/...6_april_3.html

----------


## optical24/7

...At least.....for me....

25 years ago today, SRV died in a helicopter crash after performing at a concert in East Troy Wisconsin. The music that would have, could have been made by him these last 25 years, we'll never know. But generations to come still have his legacy and catalog of great performances to reflect on for enjoyment and inspiration.

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

> ...At least.....for me....
> 
> 25 years ago today, SRV died in a helicopter crash after performing at a concert in East Troy Wisconsin. The music that would have, could have been made by him these last 25 years, we'll never know. But generations to come still have his legacy and catalog of great performances to reflect on for enjoyment and inspiration.


I remember talking with my brother years ago when he was living in Houston, and he told me about this unknown crazy guitar player doing Hendrix's style blues at a local watering hole.  He saw him a few more times around town at small venues til he hit it big.  What fun that would have been,  tipping back iced cold Lone Stars with shots of tequila listening to SRV at some cowboy club.  Maybe getting into a fight or two.

----------


## optical24/7

Sometime around '80 me and a friend were in Austin checking out clubs on Congress Ave. As we were walking down the sidewalk, we heard this guitar player about a block away. The sound was coming from the Continental Club. We couldn't get in because it was packed ( This club might hold 70-100 people at best..). I thought Hendrix came back from the dead...and better than he was alive!

I managed to squirrel my way to the door to look in. It's this skinny white kid. And loud, I mean really loud. I was hooked and a SRV fan forever at that instant. I got to see him several more times before he got huge.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*T-Bone Walker - Call It Stormy Monday 1967*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Magical Orchestra - I Am the Walrus - about 2008
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tina Turner - With A Little Help From My Friends 1973
*

----------


## optical24/7

Gary Richrath, lead guitarist with REO Speedwagon died this last Sunday at the age of 65....R.I.P. Gary...

----------


## optical24/7

Today is the anniversary of Jimi Hendrix joining the "27 Club". The name was coined from the death of several popular musicians between '69 and '71 who died at the age of 27. ( Jimi, Janis Joplin, Brian Jones of the Stones and Jim Morrison of the Doors). 

 This is the song that supposedly made Eric Clapton walk off the stage, shaking. When Jimi 1st went to London, he went to a Cream concert and asked to jam with Clapton. ( unheard of at the time..) Clapton considered "Killing Floor" a very difficult song. ( watching this only video I could find live, I don't know what *spooked* Clapton..) But here it is...R.I.P. Jimi...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Beat Farmers - Beat Generation 1986?

*

----------


## optical24/7

35 years ago today, John Bonham passed away from alcohol poisoning. Some claim him to be the best rock drummer of his time ( I pick Keith Moon). Here's him playing "Moby Dick" live in '70. Warning: If you don't like drum solo's I suggest you pass this one.


R.I.P. John..

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Brownsville Station - Kings of the Party 1974

*Inspirational intro by reverend Cub Koda. NBC execs hemorrhage when he tells the home audience to change channels.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sonny Terry Pete Seeger Brownie McGhee - Rock Island Line 1966*

----------


## optical24/7

Please go here and vote for your nominee(s) for entry into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. (Please vote for Yes!)

http://rockhall.com/voting/2016-rock...nominees-vote/

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

> Please go here and vote for your nominee(s) for entry into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. (Please vote for Yes!)
> 
> http://rockhall.com/voting/2016-rock...nominees-vote/


Oh, they are killing me slowly.  It's called the Rock and Roll Hall of Frame.  Deep Purple, undeniably one of the best touring rock bands from the 60's and 70's.  Machine Head, one of the greatest albums of it's generation.  Ian Gillian, arguably one of the best rock vocalist since Elvis and he took Ozzie's place in Black Sabbath.   In the Guinness book of records for one of the loudest bands.  These are the credentials of Rock and Roll. 
Their competition this year are great rock bands and artists like; Janet Jackson, Chic, NWA, The Spinners, Chaka Khan (where's Rufus) 
In the immortal words of, Sergeant Roger Murtaugh, " I'm too old for this s$#*"

----------


## AngeHamm

With Jon Anderson out of the band and Chris Squire passed away, Yes being inducted at long last would make me more sad than excited.

----------


## optical24/7

Now, to make some of us feel really old...John Lennon would be 75 today. H.B. J.L. RIP.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Moody Blues - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood 1968*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rory Gallagher - Shin Kicker 1979
*



https://vimeo.com/135786064

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jethro Tull - Back to the Family 1969*

----------


## optical24/7

Clock Strikes Ten live '79

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Alice Cooper - Black JuJu 1971*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*King Crimson - 21st Century Schizoid Man 1969*




Cat's Foot Iron Claw
Neuro-surgeons scream for more

Poets' starving children bleed
Nothing he's got he really needs

https://suite.io/matt-hall/57kn2jj

----------


## Boxpea

> *Alice Cooper - Black JuJu 1971*


That was great!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Rondo 1970*

Brubeck and Bach in 4/4. 

Not getting decent sustain out of your instrument? Stick  a knife in it (4:13). 

Drum solo for Optical24/7.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Johnny Winter & Dr. John - Junior Parker's Song 1983

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Captain Beefheart - Click Clack 1972
*

----------


## optical24/7

Scott Weiland, lead singer of the Stone Temple Pilots died yesterday from an apparent OD (not the doctor kind, though at this early stage, I wouldn't rule it out....) He was 48.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Nominations for induction into the R&R Hall of Fame:

Moody Blues =*0*
Rory Gallagher =*0*
Jethro Tull =*0*
King Crimson =*0*
Emerson Lake Palmer =*0*
Johnny Winter =*0*
Captain Beefheart =*0*
Iron Butterfly =*0
*
Chic =*10*

RRHOF's R&R compass is busted. 

*Iron Butterfly - Butterfly Bleu 1971*




More to come.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Tubes - Town Without Pity 1975
*

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

> *The Tubes - Town Without Pity 1975
> *


Bless you Robert, I was just talking to a co worker of mine; who used to live in San Fran, about The Tubes stage show and Fee's gold fish platform shoes.  Your timing is impeccable.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Bless you Robert, I was just talking to a co worker of mine; who used to live in San Fran, about The Tubes stage show and Fee's gold fish platform shoes.  Your timing is impeccable.


Vibes, sometimes across the bar, sometimes across borders. 

Certainly one the best R&R stage shows ever. 

Town Without Pity was nominated for an academy award, best music, original song, 1962. Moon River got the Oscar.

*Johnny and Edgar Winter - Please Come Home for Christmas 1992*




Edgar Winter nominations for the R&R Hall of Fame =0. Cheap Trick bar band inducted 2016.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Luciano Pavarotti & Friends - The Thrill is Gone 1999

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Joni Mitchell - Urge For Going 1966
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Byrds - Chestnut Mare 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*J. Geils Band - Whammer Jammer 1977
*



Mississippi sax boogiemeister Dick Salwitz.

----------


## optical24/7

Someone on here said something like, death, you can take a break now....What a loss, and out of the blue. The Eagles, one of the best rock bands out of America, ever. Glenn, thanks for the music and memories. May your songs and music live on forever....


"Take it Easy" was the opening track of their 1st album. Co-written by Jackson Browne and Frey. Browne had started the song, but had stopped about half way through it. Frey, a neighbor heard what Browne had of the song already and asked him if he could finish it and put it on the Eagles 1st album. Browne agreed and the rest is history......

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Linda Hopkins - You've Been a Good Old Wagon 1978*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Buddy Rich vs Animal (Ronnie Verrell) - Drum Battle 1980*

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

*Rest in Peace

MAURICE WHITE    EARTH WIND AND FIRE 
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dan Hicks And His Hot Licks - By Hook Or By Crook 1972*




http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/08/ar...t-74.html?_r=0

----------


## optical24/7

Most guitarist at the time either put their instrument in the closet and gave up, or started tapping and bought a flanger pedal. Though others had used some of the same techniques as Eddie, he coalesced them into his own unique sound. This is one tough band to find any kind of HQ recordings live from the 70's. I found this one from '79. ( must have gotten the sound off the sound board direct.) "You're no Good".

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Van Halen - Job! 1984*

With English subtitles.

----------


## optical24/7

Thanks for finding VH's famous song, "Job"! But alas, this was a lip sync video. I spent HOURS on my original search for this song the other day (Job) and just couldn't find one live. I ended up having to use the song in post 942.....Uhgg!!  :Stomp:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Sorry, I couldn't resist. 

Having been a lead guitarist for over 30 years, I can assure you that we take ourselves way too seriously. Santeri Ojala (StSanders) fixes that with a form of parody music that cuts our legs off at our knees. I cant stop laughing, but I suppose the artists (some have successively sued/cease and desist) and their fans might not have the same sense of humor. 

OTOH, a youll never see Ojala do a shred video of Charlie Christian, Chet Atkins or Django Reinhardt. They were much too talented, and maybe not so full of themselves.

----------


## optical24/7

Robert, we've got nothing on lead singers....They ALL have LSD.........Lead Singer's Disease!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tom Waits - 'til The Money Runs Out 1980*

----------


## optical24/7

Georgia Satellites; "Keep your Hands to Yourself"

----------


## optical24/7

Black Sabbath; "War Pigs"..





Today is lead guitarist Tony Iommi's birthday. Tony lost the tips of his ring and middle fingers on his fret hand in a sheet metal plant on his last day on the job. He made himself some thimbles out of melted plastic bottles and covered them with leather to get a better grip on the strings. Here's to perseverance!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Tony lost the tips of his ring and middle fingers on his fret hand in a sheet metal plant on his last day on the job. He made himself some thimbles out of melted plastic bottles and covered them with leather to get a better grip on the strings. Here's to perseverance!


Here's a better shot of his right hand.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIoVoOfBHW0

*Elvin Bishop - Travelin' Shoes 1975*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BePz4N156-Q

Johnny Vernazza on second guitar

----------


## gabbyenunciate

> Scott Weiland, lead singer of the Stone Temple Pilots died yesterday from an apparent OD (not the doctor kind, though at this early stage, I wouldn't rule it out....) He was 48.


I regret not seeing them live when they had a concert in Singapore. Glenn Frey just died recently another reason that made me regret not seeing them live "Eagles" when I was in Dubai.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Nazareth - Morning Dew 1972*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Louis Armstrong - You Rascal, You 1942*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgiJ0OS9LwU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34KQ_sQ7Emk

----------


## optical24/7

Often called the "5th Beatle" George Martin was the 1st to sign the Beatles to a recording contract and went on to being instrumental in their songs arrangements and production. "A Day in the Life" was the last song on the Sgt Pepper's album. It ends with an orchestrated crescendo. Martin later said of it;

"What I did there was to write ... the lowest possible note for each of the instruments in the orchestra. At the end of the twenty-four bars, I wrote the highest note ... near a chord of E major. Then I put a squiggly line right through the twenty-four bars, with reference points to tell them roughly what note they should have reached during each bar ... Of course, they all looked at me as though I were completely mad."


The following is clip from a television show that never made it onto the air. Some of the guests seen in it are Keith Richards, Mick Jagger, Marianne Faithfull, Donovan and Michael Nesmith. Thank you Sir George, R.I.P....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Often called the "5th Beatle" George Martin was the 1st to sign the Beatles to a recording contract and went on to being instrumental in their songs arrangements and production.


He also played on at least two dozen of their recordings, and wrote the score to Eleanor Rigby and others.  The only orchestral score he didn't arrange was She's Leaving Home. 

The powers that be sure got that one right- Lennon, McCartney, and Martin. It will probably be another two hundred years before that happens again. 

*Heads Hands & Feet - Country Boy 1972*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Melanie Safka with the Edwin Hawkins Singers - Lay Down (Candles in the Rain) 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Taj Mahal Bobby McFerrin - Light Rain 1989
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bob Seger - Ramblin' Gamblin' Man 1970
*
Voice shredding, con passione. 

Glen Frey sang backup vocals on the studio version.

----------


## optical24/7

He was 79. Very influential to several generations of country players and even rockers.  "Working Man's Blues".  





Check out Roy Nichols his long time lead guitarist around 1:50

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

RIP.  Merle, was the first country artist my Dad and I could agree on.  He altered my appreciation for country music and George Dickel. Merle Haggard and The Strangers along with Buck Owens and The Buckaroos were instrumental in popularizing the Bakersfield Sound, influencing artists like Dwight Yoakam and The Derailers who continue the tradition.

----------


## optical24/7

Obviously not many BS&T fans out there. This video only has 26 views (counting mine). Here they are doing a cover of "Ride Captain Ride".

----------


## optical24/7

It's Steve Howe's BD. Still, no Yes in R&RHOF....Sacrilege! Here they are in '72 with "Roundabout". (I would have loved to hear Nirvana even attempt to play this! And.... they are in!)

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Obviously not many BS&T fans out there. This video only has 26 views (counting mine). Here they are doing a cover of "Ride Captain Ride".


I like 'em. FYI, this was done by syncing the video with a dubbed tracked from the record, stupidly eq'd and limited. In other words, what you hearing isn't what you are seeing. 

Here it is live. 

Nice find BTW.




P.S.

What's got 4 legs and works in McDonalds?

The other 2 guys in Nirvana.

----------


## optical24/7

> I like 'em. FYI, this was done by syncing the video with a dubbed tracked from the record, stupidly eq'd and limited. In other words, what you hearing isn't what you are seeing. 
> 
> Here it is live. 
> 
> Nice find BTW.
> 
> 
> 
>  .


I should have known you'd be the one to catch that. I saw yours also, but posted the other for sound quality. 




Note to self; Never try to get a dub by Robert.....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dr Feelgood - Looking Back 1978*




Johnny "Guitar" Watson 1961

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrY0XnTpe3k

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Van Morrison - I Just Want To Make Love To You  1974
*

----------


## optical24/7

Koko Taylor; "Ernestine"

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Lurrie Bell - I'm Ready 1977*




Ex Blues Machine (Koko Taylor) guitarist.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

*Lonnie Mack bites the dust.* 

http://www.americanbluesscene.com/20...ck-dead-at-74/

With SRV.

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...l=1#post398155

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Muddy Waters - Strange Woman 1971*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Humble Pie - The Sad Bag of Shaky Jake 1969*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Merle Travis - Nine Pound Hammer 1957
*
The other Merle.




Too urban hillbilly for 'ya? Try some psychobilly.

*The Cramps - Goo Goo Muck 1981*

----------


## optical24/7

What a find Robert! Great performance by Merle. Thanks!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> What a find Robert! Great performance by Merle. Thanks!


Glad you liked it. Nine Pound Hammer is a recomposition. Here's another Merle Travis I posted earlier, and is one of his original compositions.

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...l=1#post475131

*Elvin Bishop - Calling All Cows 1973*




Johnny Vernazza dishes out some sweet harmonizing slide and fretted guitar. The clavinet player is hot.  

One of his latest songs is titled "Can't Even Do Wrong Right" ℗ 2014 Alligator Records

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Willie Mae "Big Mama" Thornton - Rock Me Baby 1971

*A little something she learned from the "older folks".



http://www.allmusic.com/album/gunsmo...s-mw0001096706

----------


## optical24/7

Nothing beats waking up in the morning on your farm, sniping Tannerite canisters with your AR at 200yds listening to this....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want 1968*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Joe Cocker - Something's Coming On 1969*




Filmed with Éclair NPR 16mm (not super) cameras.

http://www.bonhams.com/auctions/20984/lot/3348/

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bob Dylan - Mr. Tambourine Man 1964*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Herman's Hermits - I'm Henry The Eight, I Am 1965*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Johnnie Johnson Chuck Berry - House of Blue Lights 1986*




http://www.dvdtalk.com/dvdsavant/s2058roll.html

----------


## optical24/7

Bon Scott would have turned 70 today. In this video (from '77), Angus uses one of the first wireless systems for guitar. ( a Nady, which came out in '76)

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Faces - Sweet Little Rock 'n' Roller 1974
*
****WARNING****

The rhythm section break at 4:06 may cause confusion and/or cardiac arrest with the younger listeners.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Etta James -  Respect Yourself 1975*




https://www.discogs.com/Etta-James-E...elease/7805148

----------


## optical24/7

Nancy Wilson is hot here, ( on guitar too.  :Cool: ). I've always had a crush on her. Please don't tell the Mrs....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Linda Ronstadt - Desperado 1980*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MbkSrK5spM

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tom Waits - Take Me Home 1982
*

----------


## optical24/7

it's Rick Derringer's Birthday! Turned 69 today. IMHO an underrated guitarist. This song (Rock and Roll Houchie Koo) from '73 put him on the charts again....Little known fact; The band he started when he was 17 was named The McCoys. They recorded their version of "Hang on Sloopy" in '65 which went to #1 on the charts. That song is also the official rock song of the state of Ohio. He also produced the 1st six Weird Al albums....

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

Rick Derringer and Paul Williams separated at birth

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*War - Mystery Train 1969*

----------


## Sean



----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fats Domino - Aint That Just Like A Woman 1962

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Simon and Garfunkel - I am a rock 1966 
*

----------


## optical24/7

What a friggin' bummer day in '90. Stevie Ray Vaughan finished a concert with Eric Clapton at Alpine Valley in Wisconsin, got on a helicopter that crashed into a man made ski slope killing everyone on board, he was only 35....

We normally post a single song here, but I'm posting the entire set he played at The Montreux Jazz Festival in '82. This was where he got his 1st big break, meeting Jackson Browne (who offered Stevie recording time in his studio) and David Bowie ( Stevie played on Bowie's "Let's Dance" album).

At Montreux, some jazz purists booed him off stage. Stevie later said; "It wasn't the whole crowd [that booed]. It was just a few people sitting right up front. The room there was built for acoustic jazz. When five or six people boo, wow. It sounds like the whole world hates you. They thought we were too loud, but shoot, I had four army blankets folded over my amp, and the volume level was on 2. I'm used to playin' on 10!"


Thank you Stevie for the Music, influence and memories, R.I.P.......

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Eddie Cochran - Summertime Blues 1959
*



Ain't no cure.

He died at a year later at age 21 when the taxi he was riding in blew a tire and crashed. Gene Vincent was severely injured in the same incident.

One of only a few covers played in concert by The Who. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcNqDQ48baE

Little Richard and Tanya Tucker covering Cochran's "She's Something Else."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7swbqJUdR9g

Even Led Zeppelin knew a good song when they heard (or stole) it, featuring one of Page's more melodic solos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fSfRrYsF0M

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Richie Havens - High Flyin' Bird 1969*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Don McLean - On The Amazon 1971*




A slice of the pie...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Byrds - Old Blue 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Guess Who - American Woman 1970*




https://www.questia.com/library/journal/1G1-111802280/of-war-machines-and-ghetto-scenes-english-canadian

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Stoneground - Bo Diddley 1974
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Pentangle - Travelling Song 1968

*

----------


## optical24/7

Rod Stewart was knighted yesterday by the Duke of Cambridge in Buckingham Palace for " Services to music, charity, debauchery and drug use". ( Ok, I made up the last two...)

Today marks the last concert together with The Faces (1975), the band he joined in '69 which really launched his career. The group included Ron Wood (who later joined the Stones) and Ronnie Lane.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Brownsville Station - Mister Robert 1972

*



Someone, bless their soul, preserved a Cub Koda video tape from the PBS show The Session at Southern Illinois University. 

Borrowing riffs from Buddy Holly, Deep Purple, and a leg kick from Louis Jordan, Koda wails on his guitar as his mates rock the house.

http://brownsvillestation.com/history/1972.html

----------


## optical24/7

Well, it's nominee week for the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame. YES is nominated again this year, they truly deserve a place there, but who knows if it will happen. Other progressives like the Moody Blues aren't there ( boo to the Hall!). But others like King Crimson and Emerson, Lake and Palmer haven't even ever been nominated (double BOO!)

Oh, but they do have some serious rockers nominated this year that probably will get in, like, Tupac Shakur, Janet Jackson and Depeche Mode........Give me a freakin' break! Those folks rock as much as Lawrence Welk, ( maybe he'll get in before YES does......jezz....)

Anyway, the clip below is from the Beat Club 1971. Steve Howe ( who replaces Peter Banks on guitar ) is in this one. He couldn't have been in the band long before this video since Steve joined them in '71. They apparently jelled together quickly.  Howe is a fantastic guitarist who really help form their unique sound.

The Hall allows us to cast our own vote for a nominee, if interested go here..https://www.rockhall.com/vote

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Well, it's nominee week for the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame. YES is nominated again this year, they truly deserve a place there, but who knows if it will happen. Other progressives like the Moody Blues aren't there ( boo to the Hall!). But others like King Crimson and Emerson, Lake and Palmer haven't even ever been nominated (double BOO!)


No respect. The nominating board needs a few more long hairs with soul.

More prog rock.

*Focus - Intro/Hocus Pocus 1973*

----------


## KevinAndrew

Lol nice collection of tunes :D

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

After casting my votes for the R and R Hall of Shame, I couldn't help but notice the hierarchy of the current nominees.  For the love of the one, how do the likes of Joan Baez, Tupac Shakur, Janet "Miss Jackson, if you please" along with her nipple, Chaka"Chaka Khan Chaka Khan" Khan, qualify above MC5 and Bad Brains as legitimate contenders in the Hall of Shame. Folk, Rap,R&B,and more R&B do not constitute Rock.  AS, George pointed out, NO KING CRIMSON!!  Come on, Tony Levin, Bill Bruford, Adrian Belew, and Bob Fripp. Those four are the answer to the question, what do you get when you cross a steroid fed "Pumping Iron" Arnold Schwarzenegger with Led Zeppelin. I saw both and to this day King Crimson's North American Tour, was one of the best shows I've ever seen.

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M2v...W3E1uaaoHtAR1y

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*James Brown - Prisoner of Love 1964

*No escape.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Elvin Bishop - Honest I Do 1991
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Leon Russell - A Song For You 1971 
*



https://www.yahoo.com/music/bp/six-r...193445446.html

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Needs a doctor.

*JJ Cale - Call A Doctor 1986*




Doesn't need a doctor.

*Humble Pie - I Don't Need No Doctor 1973*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Steppenwolf - Monster 1981
*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0VLmfSZ-i8

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas - Bad To Me 1963
*
Lennon masterpiece given to Kramer to perform. #1 in the U.K, #7 U.S.




John Lennon - Bad To Me (Demo)

----------


## optical24/7

Well, we've lost another one. Greg Lake, former member of King Crimson and co-founder of Emerson, Lake and Palmer passed away yesterday at the age of 69. Lake was a huge influence on progressive rock. It's such a shame he didn't live to see the bands he was in even nominated to the R&RHOF. ( As mentioned in an earlier thread.)


 His catalog of songs is deep, but I've selected one of the most appropriate, for today. RIP Greg. Thank you for the memories....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Willie Dixon - Sittin' and Cryin' the Blues 1963
*



https://www.wirz.de/music/afbffrm.htm

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Mahalia Jackson Bobby Darin - Put A Little Love In Your Heart 1970*

----------


## optical24/7

Well, the selection committee wasn't deaf this year. Have I posted YES lately? Why YES I have, and here's some more..

----------


## AngeHamm

> Well, the selection committee wasn't deaf this year. Have I posted YES lately? Why YES I have, and here's some more..


"Close to the Edge" as a representative sample? You're my kind of Yes fan.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

It won't open on my office computer (although the other videos are fine). Rats!

Here's something from the same Beat Club performance you posted earlier, with better sound, and maybe better guitar work. 

For the uninitiated, these are *live* performances, a dying art form as of late.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fendertones - Little Saint Nick 2003*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child Slight Return 1969
*
Just in time for the New Year, Jimi shows us how to slow down time (1:58).




That was a perfectly edited version, but it's been pulled. 

Here's the long version.

https://vimeo.com/12762009

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fugs - I Couldn't Get High 1968
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Paul Simon & George Harrison - Homeward Bound 1976*

----------


## DonnaHanson

Nice old collection.  :Smile:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Thanks. There are more, and hopefully more better, to come.

Support the arts. 

*Fiona Monbet & Romain Villein - I Got Rhythm 2011*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Alan Haynes - Parchman Farm 2001?
*

----------


## optical24/7

Nothing like some fresh garbage in the morning. Spirit, 1970.

----------


## optical24/7

Marvin Gaye meets Hendrix; Austin's own Gary Clark Jr.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jeff Healey - See The Light 1988*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHBdUuYKM6I

Another example of working the fret board over-the-top. The guitarist's name is Kenneth Ray Carlyle. I worked with a bass player in high school who lost most of the length of his fretting fingers to about the first joint past the knuckle. He didn't play it lap style though. Very good player and sound, better than most bass players I knew at the time.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Jose Feliciano - The Thrill is Gone 1999?




USA national anthem, with feeling. W.S., 1968.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQkY2UFBUb4

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bing Crosby & Louis Armstrong - Now You Has Jazz 1957*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Birth Control - Gamma Ray 1973 
*
I read the news today oh boy...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Robert Cray Albert Collins - The Dream 1991*

----------


## optical24/7

Fleetwood Mac never were a "rock" band after their line-up here. (Green, Spencer, Kirwan,(guitars) McVie,(bass) & Fleetwood (drums). Green and Kirwan (awesome) handle the guitar parts here, McVie is seldom seen (far stage left.) They also left off the trippy part this song goes into at the end of "Oh Well"....( the audio and video aren't quite in sync )

----------


## Robert Martellaro

You appreciate talented musicians. If you poke around, you'll find Oh Well, and a couple French TV performances from around the same era, previously posted. 

More for you- solo Green.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vONNaD4KtA

Kirwan and Green talk to each other at the end of song #2. I wish there was more.

*Fleetwood Mac - Rattlesnake Shake and Coming Your Way 1969*




My favorite album to jam to...

----------


## optical24/7

That Otis Spann album is great Robert, I've been listening to it the last few days. It's amazing that Kiwan just dropped off the map after F.Mc. Thanks for sharing ( I can see why you like to jam to it, lots of open space for improv.)


Chicago is coming to town this summer with the Doobie Bros. A lot of musicians have gone through Chicago. Another under rated guitarist was Terry Kath. A waste that he accidentally shot himself in the head back in the late 70's. Here he is doing " Make me Smile"...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Nick Martellaro - I'm Talking About You 2011*

Lennon sang this in the Cavern. Composed by Charles Edward Anderson Berry.

Live, one instrument at a time. Play it loud.




*Nick Martellaro - 19th Nervous Breakdown 2011

*Stones Ed Sullivan show arrangement.

----------


## optical24/7

Very cool Robert! Nick happen to be related to you?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

There are about 250 Martellaros in the USA. Related, but not mine. 

When I was Nick's age, I did a similar thing, bought a RadioShack sound-on-sound reel-to-reel tape deck. Never did covers though, all home-brew.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ry Cooder - Crazy 'Bout An Automobile 1987
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Doobie Brothers - Jesus Is Just Alright 1973 
*



*Byrds 1970
*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVe7kknLFNE

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Who - Tattoo 1974*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Toots Thielemans & Peggy Lee - Makin' Whoopee! 1967*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bo Diddley - Let's Rock & Roll 1975* 

A small crowd of Australasian kids cozying up to a R&R giant.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Steve Gibson & The Red Caps - Cow Cow Boogie 1952*

----------


## optical24/7

For my friend Fezz, Happy Birthday and happy Cinco De Mayo everyone!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Remo Four - Peter Gunn 1965*




*Tal Zilber - I Will Survive 2008*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Willie Mae Thornton - Ball & Chain 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rory Gallagher - They Don't Make Them Like You Anymore 1974*

----------


## optical24/7

Finally back together with your brother Duane, jammin' in the sky. Thank you Gregg for the music and memories. R.I.P....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bill Withers - Lean On Me 1974*







> Finally back together with your brother Duane, jammin' in the sky. Thank you Gregg for the music and memories. R.I.P....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Blondie - Goldfinger - 1977*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dr Hook & The Medicine Show - Sylvia´s Mother 1972
*



http://offonatangent.tumblr.com/post...-video-archive

http://www.sfweekly.com/news/you-can...old-houseboat/

----------


## optical24/7

Summer 1970; This was number one around the world. Surprising fact: It went on to sell over 30 million copies and is number four in all time singles sales worldwide. Only Bing Crosby ( "White Christmas and "Silent Night ) and Elton John's " Candle in the Wind" have out sold it...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Siegel-Schwall Band and Friends 1971*

----------


## optical24/7

*Joe Satriani; The Crush of Love 

*The first minute is pretty easy, after that, there's some sick licks going on. Towards the end (3:30) he does his "guitar scream" which appear on many of his songs. Any electric with a whammy bar can make it. He's doing a pinch harmonic on the open G string, picked around the top pick-up with the whammy pushed down slightly then brought up. He also does it in the second song ( at :15 and again several time though, including the end).

 The 2nd song is him with his band for a while, Chickenfoot. Kind of short lived, but had a great line up: Satch on guitar, Michael Anthony on bass (formerly with Van Halen), Sammy Hagar on vocals, and no, that's not Will Ferrell on drums. It's his look a like, Chad Smith ( Red Hot Chili Pepper's drummer).

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Phil deGruy - Strawberry Fields 1996*

----------


## optical24/7

In my earlier post, I mentioned that Will Ferrell had a look-a-like in Chad Smith. Here they are together on Jimmy Fallon's show having a drum-off.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Poco - What If I Should Say I Love You 1972
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rolling Stones - Carol 1969*




*Rolling Stones UK TV Advert 1963
*



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-internet.html

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Frank Zappa - The Meek Shall Inherit Nothing 1978*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Phoebe Snow - Move On Up a Little Higher 1990
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Al Green - I Can't Get Next To You 1972


*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knq3sdT_mE4

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Alice Cooper - School's Out 1972*




We thought they could fly!

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/ne...pened-20160308

Clearing the room.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbVs0xTuMZY

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*One Tin Soldier - Bluegrass Alliance 1971*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The First Edition - Just Dropped In (To See What Condition My Condition Was In) 1972
*
For fans of the "The Dude".

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Refreshments - Hello Sun, Goodbye Rain 2000?
*

----------


## optical24/7

Outlaws; Green grass and High Tides: '78

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - You Got That Right 1977
*



About three months before the crash.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1977_Convair_CV-240_crash

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dan Hicks (The Acoustic Warriors) - Hell I'd Go 1989*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sister Rosetta Tharpe - Up Above My Head about 1964*




_Let's do that again!_

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rory Gallagher - Bullfrog Blues 1972

*

----------


## optical24/7

The Raspberries, singing what we all wished our girlfriends would do back in the 70's....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Magical Orchestra - She's Leaving Home 2006
*



Incredible.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tesdSYbZIjM

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Procol Harum - Simple Sister 1971*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Hair (Broadway Revival Cast) -  Let The Sun Shine In 2009
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sarah Brown - Bad Thing 1991*

----------


## optical24/7

Beautiful acoustic version...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Paul Butterfield - Born in Chicago 1979*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw7lbGqc4x8

Paul plays the harp upside down, with the low notes on the right side.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Gary Wright - Two Faced Man 1971 

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Pentangle - Light Flight 1970?
*



Mostly 5/4, but some 4/4, maybe 5/8, 7/8, and 6/4 time signatures!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Doors - Love Me Two Times 1968
*
https://vimeo.com/139103853

1966 Fender Rhodes Piano Bass

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Hannes Otahal - Dark eyes*  




This Russian love song gets a tasty and extremely well-played boogie-blues arrangement.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Aerosmith - Train Kept A-Rollin' 1974*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udhpm9T96ks

----------


## optical24/7

37 years ago today, a friggin' idiot ruined it for the rest of us. (John didn't have such a great day either....) R.I.P JWL....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

That was from a promo film for the BBC's Top of the Pops, where essentially all of the music was mimed. Here they sang live, and mimed the rest (Nicky Hopkins played piano on the single). https://www.beatlesbible.com/1968/09...de-revolution/

*Walsh,* *Farrell, and Kinsella - Galway Girl 

*Your plane is really late. You and your buddies carried on a Bodhran, Bouzouki, and a Banjo. What to do?

Live, and impromptu.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bluegrass 45 - Mocking Banjo 1971

*

----------


## optical24/7

That was figgin’ hilarious Robert!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jimmy Rushing - Goin' To Chicago 1958*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Otis Rush - Double Trouble 1985*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tony Rice (and friends) - John Hardy 1988*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Savoy Brown - Needle and Spoon 1981*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Hoedown 1973*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Spencer Davis Group - Georgia On My Mind 1966
*
Steve Winwood performing at age 18.

----------


## optical24/7

The singer, Maggie Bell had been called "The English Janis Joplin". She also did session work on Rod Stewart's album, "Evert Picture Tells A Story. ( You can almost hear in your head her screaming back-up vocals to that song if you've ever heard it). here, her and her band rip a new one to Don Nix', "Going Down".

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> The singer, Maggie Bell had been called "The English Janis Joplin". She also did session work on Rod Stewart's album, "Evert Picture Tells A Story. ( You can almost hear in your head her screaming back-up vocals to that song if you've ever heard it). here, her and her band rip a new one to Don Nix', "Going Down".


Les Harvey, their lead guitarist, died while performing, and is also a member of the 27 Club.

https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmXoypizjW3WknF...i/27_Club.html

----------


## optical24/7

> Les Harvey, their lead guitarist, died while performing, and is also a member of the 27 Club.


Yea, tragic. The guitarist in the video above was his replacement in Stone The Crows, Jimmy McCulloch who went on later to be guitarist in Wings with McCartney. Surprisingly, Jimmy almost made it into the 27 Club too. He died at 26, in '79... drug/alcohol OD.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Pure Prairie League - Amie 1979*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Texas Tornados - 96 Tears 1990

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Freddie King - Sweet Home Chicago 1976*

----------


## drk

I drop in just once in awhile.

Robert, have you ever heard of "Mc Guffey Lane"?

Try "Green Country Mountains",  "People Like You" or "Long Time Lovin' You".

If you like that Pure Prarie League stuff.

----------


## drk

> Beautiful acoustic version...


True white boy blues.

----------


## drk

> Outlaws; Green grass and High Tides: '78


My #1 all time guitar jam song.  Love it.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I drop in just once in awhile.
> 
> Robert, have you ever heard of "Mc Guffey Lane"?
> 
> Try "Green Country Mountains",  "People Like You" or "Long Time Lovin' You".
> 
> If you like that Pure Prarie League stuff.


No, but I'll check them out.

Genre is not critical, although I do have a bias towards rhythm and blues, maybe unusual considering 10 years formal jazz guitar and music instruction during my childhood and adolescent years. 

I look for live performances that are, in order of importance...

1) Played con passione.  
2) Played with outstanding skills.
3) Extremely well written.
4) Archival value. 

Robert

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Delaney & Bonnie - Poor Elijah/Tribute to Johnson Medley 1969*

----------


## drk



----------


## drk



----------


## optical24/7



----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sonny Boy Williamson I'm A Lonely Man 1963*




Alien piano riff at 2:45 possibly inspired the outro of Jerry Garcia's Twilight Zone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg72y4RcsT8

----------


## optical24/7

Some Madison Blues for my Wisconsin friend....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Some Madison Blues for my Wisconsin friend....


Elmore James is a nice segue between Sonny Boy Williamson and J.B. Lenoir in this Chicago blues trifecta. 

*Johnny Winter - Talk To Your Daughter 1970*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxKVzqRq084

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Allman Brothers Band Ramblin' Man 1972

*The audio is very thin- EQ so that the bass is bumped and the middle cut around 4k.




Nine days after this performance, while riding his ’67 Triumph, Berry Oakly tagged a city bus in macon Georgia, about 3 blocks from where Duane Allman drove his Harley into the back corner of a flat bed truck a year earlier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTiQs2DcuuY

(_Although performed here in 11-72, Ramblin' Man wasn't released until 8-73_)

----------


## optical24/7

I can sit and listen to Neil solo all day long....In fact, I think I will...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I can sit and listen to Neil solo all day long....


If I remember correctly, it's not just Young, but all of the boys, that is, CSNY, right? Maybe Saint Cecilia is watching over us because as I was searching for an unrelated music video last Friday, "Almost Cut My Hair" popped up out of nowhere in a sidebar. 

Crosby sings powerfully with body and soul, while his bandmates prove that the whole is sometimes greater than the sum of its parts. 

*Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young -  Almost Cut My Hair 1974*

----------


## optical24/7

> If I remember correctly, it's not just Young, but all of the boys, that is, CSNY, right? Maybe Saint Cecilia is watching over us because as I was searching for an unrelated music video last Friday, "Almost Cut My Hair" popped up out of nowhere in a sidebar....


Your gray matter is still working well. CSNY is on my very short list of harmonizing bands I really like. "Suite: Judy Blue Eyes" is one of my favorites, sans Young. Some other greats I like are The Eagles and the Everly Brothers. Right behind the Beatles though, I like The Beach Boys. ( Pet Sounds is an awesome album, ahead of it's time, at the time of release.) Here they are doing " Good Vibrations"...





They have some really freaky (meaning I don't like it) reverb/delay going on right before the 3:00 minute mark.....

----------


## optical24/7

Check out this kid a friend of mine just turned me onto. Toby Lee from England. SRV is his main influence, (there are some other Youtube vid's of him doing some SRV songs). But I like his take on this, Harrison's "While My Guitar Gently Weeps"....

----------


## optical24/7

Happy Birthday Eric!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*America -  Don't Cross the River 1975*




*Beatles - Help! 1965*

----------


## optical24/7

Mr. Withers doing "Use Me"...

----------


## optical24/7

Some white boy funked-up music from Daryl Hall's house with help from Cee Lo;  "I Can't Go For That"





Daryl has some awesome video's done at his home with various artists. Just go to YouTube and search for " Daryl's House".

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jimi Hendrix - Wild Thing 1967

*Hendrix riffs recent hit "Strangers in the Night" while covering this recent Troggs hit, possibly mocking his American label Reprise, which was founded by Sinatra.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - Give Me Three Steps 1975
*
Speaking of trouble...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Steve Goodman - Looking For Trouble 1976*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sonny Terry/Brownie McGhee/Pete Seeger - Rock Island Line 1966
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Blood, Sweat & Tears - I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know 1974
*



http://swampland.com/articles/view/title:jerry_lacroix

----------


## optical24/7

Happy Birthday Billy!

Here he's doing "Root Beer Rag", a song off his second album, "Streetlife Serenade". He's the 2nd famous artist I got to talk to, ( Alice Cooper was my 1st). Billy wasn't too famous when this album came out. I told him how much I enjoyed the album, he said , " Oh, you're the guy who bought it.."

----------


## Robert Martellaro

More progressive rock, and you know what that means- classical! Represented here by one of  the best live performances of this genre. (Note the guitarist "tapping" at 5:45)

*Genesis - The Musical Box 1973
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Was there a wedding yesterday?
*
Jefferson Airplane - Today 1967*




For those who are going it alone.

*Paul McCartney - For No One 1984*

----------


## optical24/7

One of the great American songwriters.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Simon and Garfunkel - A Poem On The Underground Wall 1966

*



*Southern Culture on the Skids - Cicada Rock 2005

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*MC5 - The Motor City is Burning 1972*




*James Cotton Blues Band - Crazy Mixed-Up World 1973

*

----------


## optical24/7

Here doing "How The Gypsy was Born". Lead singer, Inga Rumpf has a distinctive voice, but check out the organist, J.J. Kravetz on his Hammond, particularly around 6:30 and after...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Canada has done us nothing wrong in all its history, except maybe Justin Bieber.

*Five Man Electrical Band - Absolutely Right 1972
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Delaney and Bonnie - Poor Elijah/Tribute to Johnson Medley* and* Where There's a Will, There's a Way 1969
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dr. Feelgood - She Does It Right 1975*




Lead guitarist Wilco Johnson played the executioner in the series Game of Thrones.

*Richie Havens - Lady Madonna 1969*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sister Rosetta Tharpe -  That's All/Didn't it Rain 1970
* 
Chicago Blues Allstars Willie Dixon, Walter Horton, Lafeyete Leake, Lee Jackson, Clifton James.

----------


## optical24/7

One of my fav bands of all time. My next quest for RRHOF induction...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Allman Brothers Band - Jessica 1982

*Betts takes it higher after 3:30, the band throws in a rhythm break at 4:45 to set up another crescendo, and leaves the audience in tears.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwX-KS1816c

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Devo - Secret Agent Man 1979*

----------


## optical24/7

One of, if not my fav guitarist. Though a lot of his *sound* involves pedals/boosters, It's tough to duplicate his style and natural harmonics that come out from the way he plays. I stumbled on this performance and thought I'd share. Now, my absolute fave solo (starting 4:40) this decade...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Buddy Guy - My Time After Awhile 1969
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Frank Zappa - Cosmik Debris 1974*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Johnny Cash - Get Rhythm 1958*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG91Y62T4C0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rJYLa6o844

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Junior Brown - Broke Down South of Dallas 1998*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Aretha Franklin - I Say a Little Prayer 1970
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Steve Gibson & The Red Caps - Cow Cow Boogie 1952*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*David Bromberg - I Like To Sleep Late In The Morning 1977
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bill Doggett - Quaker City 1972

*

----------


## optical24/7

And I'm buying in......

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Canned Heat - I'm Her Man 1969*




With John Hooker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEKTGprD8GM

With Son House
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GiJl4Qgr60

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ella Fitzgerald - Sunshine Of Your Love 1969
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Alvin Lee - Going Home 1968
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tom Waits - The Heart of Saturday Night 1986 (Sanremo, Italy)*

Low-res video, seemingly fitting for all those blurred memories of Saturday night. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIC4pfnoNhI

----------


## optical24/7

John would have been 78 today....What a waste..





On a side note; New nominees for the RRHF were announced...Who the heck comes up with these nom's? A bunch of non-rock nom's too. All suck,with the possible exception of the Zombies.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> John would have been 78 today....What a waste..


I listen to Lennon and the Beatles almost everyday. Never get tired of 'em. 

John having a little fun with brother Paul...

*How Do You Sleep 1971*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Moody Blues - Melancholy Man 1969*

Not Woodstock

----------


## ajonesgirl

I've always loved the Righteous Brothers.  That note gives me chills.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I've always loved the Righteous Brothers.


The tall one's not half bad. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wRA9tfEwLs

*Albert King - Oh, Pretty Woman 1970*




The one-armed trumpet player is Jack Peck.




> Not long after Night Prowl, Johnson, Cofield and Hawkins would join FAME as the studios second, and most storied, house band. Along with organist Spooner Oldham, bassist Albert Junior Lowe, guitarist Marlin Greene, trumpeter Jack Peck and saxophonist Don Rim Pollard, this band would back Pickett, for instance, on Mustang Sally and Aretha Franklin on the original version of I Never Loved a Man (The Way I Love You).


https://officenaps.com/2008/08/

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Booker T and the MG 1968*

----------


## optical24/7

The temperamental, difficult to get along with, Mr. Dave Mason with " Only You Know and I Know"...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Kansas- Mysteries And Mayhem 1975* 

5/4, 2/4, 6/8, 4/4, and 3/4.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tony Joe White - Rainy Night In Georgia 1990's*




https://www.optiboard.com/forums/sho...l=1#post441825

----------


## mr.carlos

*Silly Wizard - If I Was A Blackbird

*I love this great old song, but I did not find the live video.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ray Charles - Eleanor Rigby 1972
*
The Raelette on the left smacks the mike stand, twice.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2HeUmxbAok

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Free - The Stealer 1970*

----------


## optical24/7

Keith Emerson's 1st successful band, The Nice, show's off his incredible keyboard skills. He went on to form Emerson, Lake and Palmer. We lost Keith back in 2016.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Louisiana Gator Boys - New Orleans 1998*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blues_Brothers_2000

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Freddie King - Ain't Nobody's Business 1972*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Mahalia Jackson - Put A Little Love In Your Heart 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Darlene Love - Christmas (Baby Please Come Home) 1986*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Pulsar 1975*




Turn off your mind, relax, float downstream...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ray Charles - That Lucky Old Sun 1964*

----------


## optical24/7

Today is the 42nd anniversary of his passing....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rolling Stones - Around and Around 1964

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Steve Goodman - Old Fashioned mid 70s*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Screamin' Jay Hawkins - Frenzy (Tokyo) 1990*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrWCH7q7WS8

----------


## optical24/7

Happy Birthday Graham Nash. Graham wrote " Marrakesh Express" the last year he was in the Hollies. But his bandmates didn't think the song commercial enough, so they never released it. He held onto the song and recorded it with his new group, Crosby, Stills and Nash and they included it on their 1st album. The 1st live performance of the song was at Woodstock.

In an interview, he talked about the inspiration behind it;

Inspiration for the song occurring during a Moroccan vacation he took in 1966. On the trip, Nash traveled by train from Casablanca to Marrakesh. (Whether this was an express train, he did not specify.) He began the journey in First Class, surrounded by people he found to be uninterestingas he described it, they were all "ladies with blue hair." Upon this observation, he decided the compartment was "completely f*****g boring," so left his seat to explore the other train carriages. He was fascinated by what he saw.
The song mentions "ducks and pigs and chickens," and that, according to Nash, is actually what was there. He recalled the ride by commenting: "It's literally the song as it is--what happened to me".









Here is a demo he cut at Abbey Road Studios in April of 68 while still in the Hollies..

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*CSNY - Grave Concern 1974*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqHTfH_kF-o

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bluegrass Alliance - Stagger Lee 1971

*



Taj Mahal 198?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHzCx76H7UE

Mississippi John Hurt 1928
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWM82eQKdQk

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stagger_Lee

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jimmy Rushing - Boogie Woogie (I May Be Wrong)  1958

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tina Turner - With a Little Help From My Friends 1973*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Janis Joplin - Tell Mama 1970*




This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Apollo Media Ltd.
This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Apollo Media Ltd.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXQAzlkpqsk

----------


## optical24/7

Pretty funny comments in the comments section of this video, but awesome playing, I prefer a glass bottleneck, this dude likes a rusty piece of pipe for a slide....!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Put A Spell On You 1969*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Lightnin' Hopkins - Mojo Hand 1967*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Johnny Winter/Dr John - Mean Mistreater 1983*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Thin Lizzy -  Showdown 1975 

*Weed rock.




*Molly Hatchet - Bounty Hunter  1978
*
Whiskey rock

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Flaco Jimenez/Fred Ojeda - Un Mojado Sin Licencia 1975*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Temptations - Ball of Confusion 1988 (1970)*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Etta James - What you want me to do/My Babe Medley 1988

*Note: Jerry Peterson playing two saxophones.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Steve Goodman - Talk Backwards 1982*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Who - A Quick One While He's Away 1968
*
Pre-Tommy mini-rock opera

https://vimeo.com/295072557

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Santana - Treat 1968
*
Influential

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Eartha Kitt - I Want To Be Evil 1962*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Nazareth - Morning Dew 1972
*_
In the End, we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends._ -Martin Luther King, Jr.

----------


## optical24/7

Leon Redbone; passed away at only 69 years of age. A real, one of a kind. He knew his 'thing" and stuck with it, never chasing modern fads. This song may be called; " Please Don't Talk About me When I'm Gone", but Leon was a unique guy, and deserves mentioning here, so, yea Leon, I'm gonna talk about you....RIP...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Leon Redbone; passed away at only 69 years of age. A real, one of a kind. He knew his 'thing" and stuck with it, never chasing modern fads. This song may be called; " Please Don't Talk About me When I'm Gone", but Leon was a unique guy, and deserves mentioning here, so, yea Leon, I'm gonna talk about you....RIP..


I heckled him for going commercial with "This Bud's For You", but loved his cover tunes of early to mid-century jazz artists. 

In this piece, one of America's greatest pianists is covered by one of Austria's greatest, from the same era of music that Redbone worked with. Remember, it's not old music...it's as fresh and full of life as music can be, at the very instant you press play...

*Hannes Otahal - (Art) Tatum Pole Boogie*

----------


## optical24/7

Fellow Texan, Josh Abbott was just on "The Texas Music Scene" (TV show) this last Saturday night playing this song, and just posted it to YouTube,  2 days ago. The whole band meshes together well. If you like new country or like to see what up and coming bands out of Texas are doing, I highly recommend the show....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bob Wills and The Texas Playboys - Take Me Back To Tulsa 1960*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sam and Dave - I Take What I Want 1966
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dr Hook & The Medicine Show - Carry Me, Carrie 1972*




The authorities say that today's cannabis is much stronger than in years past. Don't believe it for a second.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Desmond Dekker - Israelites 1970

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Patsy Cline - Walkin' After Midnight 1957 




Both guitar players were heavy hitters.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hank_Garland 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grady_Martin

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Mable Hillery and Friends - Bye Bye Baby, Goodbye 1966
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Byrds - Mr. Tambourine Man 1965*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Specials - Too Much Too Young 1980
*
My neighborhood is packed with young married couples and their children. 

They could be having fun.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jimi Hendrix - Foxy Lady 1968 
*
Aw shucks, foxy lady!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Band - The Weight 1970
*
Where are the young composers?

----------


## optical24/7

Santana; Soul Sacrifice

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Santana; Soul Sacrifice


They stood half a million people on their heads, shifting the earth's axis ever so slightly.

Here's the full drum solo and outro (audio only). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dTH32ClRwI

*Cream -  Sunshine of Your Love 1968
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Isaac Hayes - Shaft 2000*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fresh Air - Working Class Hero 1971*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_7_lEOaU10

This version is an outtake from the John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band sessions, recorded at EMI Studios, Abbey Road. He didn't have all of his heart in it, but JL fans will want to hear it.

----------


## optical24/7

Wow! I feel like I just went to a gospel church....





EDIT; Bummer "This video is disabled to play on other websites".  (Eat me youtube)

go here instead to see it...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CuNBengxaQ

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bobby King - Chain Gang 1987
*

----------


## optical24/7

Eddie passed away today at 70. Though I was never a huge fan, I ALWAYS turned the radio up for the lead guitar solo on this song, " Two Tickets to Paradise" ( And no, he never sang it, " I got, two chickens to paralyze"...). I ran across this acoustic version and thought I'd share...R.I.P Eddie...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Manfred Manns Earth Band - Father Of Day, Father Of Night 1973
*
Who hasn't hit the hay at 3 am when this song was playing in the background?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Peter Paul and Mary - The Times They Are a-Changin' 1964*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Roosevelt Sykes - Sweet Old Chicago mid 60's
*



https://rateyourmusic.com/release/si..._blood_stains/

----------


## optical24/7

Robin Trower; "Too Rolling Stoned" '72

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rory Gallagher - Laundromat 1971*

----------


## optical24/7

38 Special; "Hold on Loosely"..

Always consistently solid...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jeff Beck Group - Going Down 1972

*

----------


## optical24/7

Jim Croce; "Roller Derby Queen" June, '73

 One of our great American story telling song writers. In just over 3 months from this performance, he would die in a plane crash in Louisiana. What a loss for the world... ( I love the story he gives here before the song of the joys of being a bar band.)

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Steve Goodman - Its A Sin To Tell A Lie 1976
*
Sell your phone, buy a guitar.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Howard Tate - "Louisiana 1927" 2008*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjwKrGtDlic

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Paul Butterfield Blues Band - Driftin' Blues 1967*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Joe Cocker - Let's Go Get Stoned 1969

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Paul Simon - American Tune 1975
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dan Hicks and His Hot Licks - Where's the Money 1989*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUgwDLNTix0

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Crosby, Stills & Nash - Teach Your Children 1977-82?

*



https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/cros...rchildren.html

----------


## optical24/7

"Country Boy"

Imho, Albert Lee smokes Steve Morse...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Imho, Albert Lee smokes Steve Morse...


Like them both. Dig this.

https://www.optiboard.com/forums/sho...l=1#post461363

May be of interest:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1Rx-zaBjow

*Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky 1982*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*George Harrison - Devil's Radio 1991

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jethro Tull - Songs From The Wood 1977
*
Best enjoyed after an Outlander episode.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fairport Convention - Time Will Show The Wiser 1968

*

----------


## optical24/7

Joe Cocker, "The Letter", w/Leon Russell on keys...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Melanie - Ruby Tuesday 1977
*
Goodbye 2019, hello 2020.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Loudon Wainwright - Red Guitar 2008*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiKBGViXdwI

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Nina Simone - I Put A Spell On You 1968*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing 1978

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bo Diddley - Road Runner 1972*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Judy Collins/Pete Seeger Turn! Turn! Turn! 1966*

----------


## optical24/7

Pretty cool version of this song ( Reggae twist). They used to close their shows with this one. (RIP Neil)

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Heart and The Jason Bonham Experience - Stairway to Heaven 2012*

----------


## optical24/7

Robert...You had to post a performance with Nancy Wilson...My wife hates you, but I appreciate it...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Robert...You had to post a performance with Nancy Wilson...My wife hates you, but I appreciate it...


I'm just trying to bring a little musical joy to the peoples, not breakup relationships!

Glad you liked, and tell the Missus I take requests.

Robert

----------


## Reisender

I loved it! But I also Pandora all day to drown out the screaming babies at my Peds clinic.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*LaTónya Rosetta Reed - Sometimes I Feel Like A Motherless Child 2011?
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*New Deal String Band - Roanoke 1971

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today 1969*

High risk of having your soul psychedelicized, especially if you see it through to the end.




Short version, partial psychedelicization of the soul possible.

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x10an6

Only minor perturbation of the soul.

----------


## Paula_Yam

These melodies saved me from depression so many times 


That's a cello and ocarina compilation. If you remember there was one in the Legend of Zelda 
Here's how they look like

Here, found the full set list. Hope you'll like it :)

----------


## ogfullmelt

i usually play this style tunes in my lab to have a nice smooth flow 
usually catch more of a liquid drum n bass and jungle feel lol
the younglings trip out when they come in

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fiona Monbet - Lady Be Good 2011*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dinah Washington - Birth of the Blues 1957*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Beatles - Twist And Shout 1963
*
The blues had a baby.




https://www.reviewofoptometry.com/ar...eidoscope-eyes

----------


## optical24/7

I gots them "Corona Bug Blues"....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I gots them "Corona Bug Blues"....


All good, but the last 30 seconds his left hand looked like a long breaking wave, like a magician on a surf board.

*George Harrison - Beware Of Darkness 1971*

----------


## optical24/7

George is so under rated for the Beatle “sound”. His guitar  and Ringo’s drums are what turned Maca’s and Lennon’s compositions into timeless masterpieces. There won’t be a comparable influence for 200 years..

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Temptations - I Wish it Would Rain 1992*

----------


## Steve Machol

Pandemic Playlist: 'Carry On' by Badfinger

A beautiful song by Pete Hamm and Tom Evans of Badfinger and produced by a gent name Paul McCartney

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Steve Winwood - Can't Find My Way Home 2012*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Fogerty - Down on the Corner 2020

*Covid jam with his kids at the home studio.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rolling Stones - I Got the Blues 1971*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Steve Miller Band - Jackson Kent Blues 1972
*



https://www.cnn.com/2017/05/03/us/so...urg/index.html

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Doobie Brothers - Black Water 2020
*
Physically Distanced

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Hannes Otahal - Anitra's Dance Boogie 2008?*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Xn8i98Iudc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0odN0NSrIs

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bob Dylan - The Battle of Ira Hayes 1975*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*America - Ventura Highway 1975*

Purple rain.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Average White Band - Cut The Cake 1975*

Qu'ils mangent de la brioche!

----------


## optical24/7

"Crawlin' King Snake Blues"

This is the same dude (Justin Johnson), that I posted earlier playing the "Shovel Guitar".





Hey Robert, you ever played with a rattlesnake tail under your E string? ( And no, I can't humm a few bars of it....) :Cool:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Hey Robert, you ever played with a rattlesnake tail under your E string? ( And no, I can't humm a few bars of it....)


I did subscribe to W.C. Field's practice of always carrying a flask of whiskey in case of snake bite, and furthermore always carried a small snake.

*Albert King - Blues Power 1970
*
Note that the guitar was turned for left hand playing, but the strings were set for right hand playing, the one armed trumpeter (Jack Peck), as well as the awesome blues power.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Martha Reeves & The Vandellas - Nowhere To Run 1965
*
Backed by Motown's Funk Brothers




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIikfdNIHQE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=768S4gt2-EM

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Kinks - Waterloo Sunset 1973
*



https://twitter.com/rxgau/status/1197545835296436224

----------


## Steve Machol

One of my favorite songs of all time. 


> *Kinks - Waterloo Sunset 1973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/rxgau/status/1197545835296436224

----------


## Lawman Nick

Kinks are underrated. "This Time Tomorrow" sounds like it came out in the 90's, they were faaaaar ahead of their time.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Johnny Winter - Fast Life Rider 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tubes - Space Baby 1975*

Best after viewing the movie 2001.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Linda Hopkins with BB King - Everyday I Have the Blues 1993

*

----------


## optical24/7

Neil Young; "Down by the River" '94 Farm Aid concert.

Neil was one of the original organizers for Farm Aid. Now, I'm gonna see if he can help me with mine...

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Neil Young; "Down by the River" '94 Farm Aid concert.
> 
> Neil was one of the original organizers for Farm Aid. Now, I'm gonna see if he can help me with mine...


My father-in-law, the only democrat in Livington county IL., told me he would get a check from Washington whether or not he worked his land. 

*Fleetwood Mac - Oh Well 1969
*
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/26/a...reen-dead.html

----------


## optical24/7

> My father-in-law, the only democrat in Livington county IL., told me he would get a check from Washington whether or not he worked his land.


note to self: contact Washington to collect my check for not working my land....

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Frank Sinatra  One for My Baby (And One More for the Road)  
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Supertramp - The Logical Song 1979*

----------


## Davies

Hahaha, there's fun here. :Wink:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Roy Orbison - Blue Bayou 1988* 




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Or...nd_White_Night

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Malcom Kogut - Addams Family 2012*




Finally, a live recording of the theme song to The Addams Family played on a pipe organ, specifically, a Wurlitzer Theatre Organ.

http://hardmanwurlitzer.com/story/

The composer was Vic Mizzy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwkufehxKEs

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Salem Travelers - Tell It Like It Is 1969*

----------


## petermessi

Thanks for sharing all your favourite youtube videos..it is a good forum to gain more knowledge

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Kraftwerk - The Robots 1978*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Procol Harum  A Whiter Shade of Pale 1968

*I viewed Scorsese's 'Life Lessons' yesterday, where he used AWSOP for the intro, outro, and once or twice in the middle. Check it out.

https://medium.com/@matthewoquendo/e...9-955ad3045d4a

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Elvin Bishop - Struttin' My Stuff 1974*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*It's a Beautiful Day - White Bird 1970*

Escape from doomscrolling and apocalypse prepping. Heroin optional.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bettye LaVette - Blackbird 2012
*
Con passione.

----------


## optical24/7

Eddie Van Halen: Dead at 65...

 Quite an influence on guitarist late 70’ onward. Always pushing  the edge of what a guitar can do. ( he wasn’t the 1st to incorporate tapping, but he certainly got a doctorate in using and expanding its use). I know some aren’t fans of his style of play, but undeniably, he was the best of his genre..R.I.P. Eddie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOzaVke-C5k

----------


## AngeHamm

> Eddie Van Halen: Dead at 65...
> 
>  Quite an influence on guitarist late 70’ onward. Always pushing  the edge of what a guitar can do. ( he wasn’t the 1st to incorporate tapping, but he certainly got a doctorate in using and expanding its use). I know some aren’t fans of his style of play, but undeniably, he was the best of his genre..R.I.P. Eddie.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOzaVke-C5k


Adrian Belew (another all-time great) shared a story on Facebook yesterday. In the '70s, he was recording in L.A. with Frank Zappa, and the two of them happened into a club where a young band was playing. The two legends remarked to each other that the guitarist was using finger-tapping very prominently. Apparently, Belew said, "Hey, that guy's doing that finger thing I thought only you and I did!" And Zappa replied, "Yeah, and he's much better at it than we are!" Obviously, the guy was Eddie Van Halen.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Vittorio Camardese 1965*

Submitted for your approval.

----------


## drk

THE KINKS!

----------


## drk



----------


## drk



----------


## drk



----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Stanley Jordan - Eleanor Rigby ~1990
*
I can usually tell who the players are when they can show speed and feeling without distortion and other effects.

Here is another "tapper", and like Camardese, is much more melodic than Van Halen, with advanced technique.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Prine - Dear Abby 1973*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Antoine Boyer & Daisy Castro - Souvenir de Villingen 2011*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Paul McCartney - Magneto & Titanium Man 1976*




*Reprise with Black Cat and Spider-Man
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Alice Cooper - Black JuJu 1971
*
√ Full moon
√ Lanterns lit
√ Black Juju

----------


## optical24/7

Black Juju? Well my baby got a black cat bone..

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fendertones - Monkey's Uncle 2011*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRTlfFlJ4o8

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Peter, Paul and Mary - Leaving on a Jet Pane ~1966*

Some off to university or work, others to war. Not the best of times for the latter.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ry Cooder and Pigalotti - Pigfoot Shuffle 1989*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tom Waits - New Coat of Paint 1976

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Buddy Miller - Wide River to Cross ~2010
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Iron Butterfly - In-a-Gadda-Da-Vida 1971*

Take 1.




That's a take!

----------


## Steve Machol

I saw Iron Butterfly in concert twice.  The first time was before In-a-Gadda-Da-Vida was released and they were the opening act for Jefferson Airplane.  No one had heard of them before, but when they came on and did this song the entire coliseum was enthralled.  Unfortunately when the Airplane took the stage they were without Grace Slick (who was sick) and frankly their whole set was forgettable.  The only thing we remember from that night was Iron Butterfly.  When they returned about a year later, they were the headlining act and were still awesome.




> *Iron Butterfly - In-a-Gadda-Da-Vida 1971*
> 
> Take 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a take!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I saw Iron Butterfly in concert twice.  The first time was before In-a-Gadda-Da-Vida was released...


Nice. Almost like a private showing.




> ...and they were the opening act for Jefferson Airplane.  No one had heard of them before, but when they came on and did this song the entire coliseum was enthralled.  Unfortunately when the Airplane took the stage they were without Grace Slick (who was sick) and frankly their whole set was forgettable.  The only thing we remember from that night was Iron Butterfly.  When they returned about a year later, they were the headlining act and were still awesome.


Like the horses- bet as they move up in class. But when they hit the top it goes to their heads, and their stomachs, fat Elvis.

Steve Miller didn't record and release Fly like an Eagle until three years after this performnce. He probably picked up on that echo thing (Echoplex) from his buddy Les Paul, although the 'space level' had to be trimmed for mainstream Pop.

Without further ado, back to the future with:

*Steve Miller - Fly Like an Eagle 1973*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Frank Sinatra - I've Got My Love To Keep Me Warm 1950

*



Billie Holiday 13 years earlier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-hOTVi61-8

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Sean Lennon - Isolation 2020*







> Hey guys! Here’s my cover of Isolation with my nephew @frepykinz14 on bass and me on drums.


https://www.facebook.com/seanlennon/...58643644924431

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UocE...ture=emb_title

----------


## optical24/7

Weve probably posted this already, if so, worth posting again,

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Steppenwolf - The Pusher 1988*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Gladys Knight and the Pips - Friendship Train 1972*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Dr Hook & The Medicine Show - Penicillin Penny 1974*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Luca Sestak - Swanee River Boogie 2009
*
Strong left hand, expressive touch, feels the music with body and soul. 

Hero.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*NRBQ - Dr. Howard, Dr. Fine, Dr. Howard 2017
*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpoGUPY8aKE

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Manassas - Hide It So Deep 1972*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Temptations - My Girl 1992
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Margie Evans - Jim Dandy 1975

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Van Morrison - Moondance 1977

*Besides those that Benson introduces, I believe the bass player is Stanley Clark, Dennis Davis on drums, and Rick James with the tambourine. The the second keyboard sounds a little like Nicki Hopkins but from the one quick glance available doesn't look like him. I don't recognize the third guitarist.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Mavis Staples/Bonnie Raitt - Will the Circle Be Unbroken 2013*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Deep Purple - Child in Time 1970
*



Robert Plant in the first row.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fairport Convention - Brilliancy Medley 1973*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i8vKiedxqU

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child (Slight Return) 1970*

In very high definition.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Kinks - Shangri-La 2007
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Rolling Stones - You Cant Always Get What You Want 1968*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*José Feliciano - Light My Fire/Chico And The Man 1975*

----------


## optical24/7

Jeff Belk Group : Going Down 

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Lennon - It's So Hard 1972*




Lennon's backing band is NYC's Elephant's Memory.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ7siD_Tnw0

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> “Going Down “


I posted this a couple years ago, nevertheless you reminded me to pull out my VG+ vinyl and give it spin. Very hard driving. The piano intro on the video performance is fun.

Next, Goodman (cowritten with J. Prine) throws a dagger at the '70s Nashville music scene.

*Steve Goodman - You Never Even Call Me By My Name 1976*

----------


## optical24/7

My love of Little Feat is known here. Sadly, Paul has passed too. Lowell George was the heart of this band. Whom also passed too soon. I 1st saw them in Collage Station Texas at a place called Bogarts. Blew everyone there away with their cohesiveness and ability to play off each other. Top 3 performances Ive seen. Here, they perform  Down on the Farm.

----------


## optical24/7

And one of the better bar bands, playing in front of a huge audience..Farm Aid, Kentucky Headhunters...

----------


## optical24/7

Ok, Ill try to stop now, but my YouTube feed gave me this gem. I know the Hendrix version is just a few posts earlier, but SRV nails it for me. A great performance, incorporating other Hendrix work, and elevating the song one notch.. Voodoo Child ( Slight Return),

----------


## Robert Martellaro

It's hard enough to find a halfway decent cover of Greenbaum's snake-like gospel_rock_groove, but now there are two on one page, in a very small corner of the interwebs.

*Blind Boys of Alabama - Spirit in the Sky 2014*

----------


## optical24/7

Good find, never seen BB of A before. But it looked like the 3rd grandpa seated was visiting the Spirit in the Sky through the whole song! Lol.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Good find, never seen BB of A before. But it looked like the 3rd grandpa seated was visiting the Spirit in the Sky through the whole song! Lol.


Who knows? That might be the spirit 'sitting in' just to make sure the boys get it right!

----------


## optical24/7

Now, for a little “Taste” of “Sugar Mama”, Rory Gallagher...Light your bong..

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Nine Below Zero - One Way Street 1981*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Cream - Tales of Brave Ulysses 1967*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6IXZVYvu2w

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Music with a message.

*Bob Dylan - Don't Think Twice It's Alright 1965*




*Willie Mae "Big Mama" Thornton - Hound Dog 1965*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QcEidtk97c

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Chairmen Of The Board - Hard To Handle 1970?
*



Two tiers of charts/sheet music!

----------


## optical24/7

The Gibson Garage opens in two days! I gotta plan a trip to Nashville to check it out in person. In the meantime, they have a very cool virtual tour of it online.

https://www.gibson.com/garage

Robert, check out the SG’s and see if you can find the acoustic room!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jeff Lynne (ELO) - Hold On Tight 1986
*
This tune was behind the opening credits of some feel good Tom Hank's movie I watched a couple days ago. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KRavvDbl2Y







> The Gibson Garage opens in two days! I gotta plan a trip to Nashville to check it out in person. In the meantime, they have a very cool virtual tour of it online.
> 
> https://www.gibson.com/garage
> 
> Robert, check out the SG’s and see if you can find the acoustic room!


They'll have to hand out drool buckets before the tour, for the guitar players that is.

Gibsons in the house. '79 SG and a '60 L50 with a DeArmond Rhythm Chief Pickup. The '65 Mustang said take my picture too.

----------


## waynegilpin

> *Jeff Lynne (ELO) - Hold On Tight 1986
> *
> This tune was behind the opening credits of some feel good Tom Hank's movie I watched a couple days ago. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KRavvDbl2Y
> 
> 
> Larry Crowne from 2011.   
> 
> ...


Larry Crowne from 2011 according to IMDB.com.  I never heard of it.   Obviously not quite as successful as Apollo 13.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1583420...ef_=tt_trv_snd

----------


## optical24/7

Love the L50 Robert! Ive always wanted a semi-hollow electric...

3 of my beauties bellow. 1st, my G&L S500 (90). Leo Fender/George Fullerton design. Alder body, maple neck, hand wound p/us. Besides the 5 way switch it also has a toggle switch where you can tap the bridge and neck p/us or all three at the same time. Traded a 70s strat for it. It sounds more like a strat than a Fender does!(if thats possible). Put a Tube Screamer between it and a Fender Blues Deluxe amp and its got an extremely similar sound to SRV.

2nd is my main axe I play the most. Its a Paul Reed Smith Custom 22. Quilt maple top, mahogany body and neck through top, rosewood fretboard. The p/us are Dragon ll hummers. Its a 2000 model. Cost me a fortune, but I figured it would be the last guitar I buy (I hope!). Its great clean or over drived.

Last, my SG Standard. (80s) . Got it from a guy that was desperate for the cash. It was candy apple red. In great condition, except the finish seemed sticky to me, no matter how much I polished, rubbed, played, it just felt tacky. So I took it apart and stripped all the paint on it and refinished it with tung oil. It plays like a dream now, and I think it even sounds better. Its my open tuning guitar I use for slide or open tuned songs ( like Keef Richards stuff).

And no, the pic isnt reversed. Theyre all lefties, like me. Ive got 4 other electrics ( mostly Epis and a Carvin I built from a kit), but they generally stay cased. These usually suite my sonic needs.

3D1A5A59-D60E-463D-89EA-4B869EAC89A4.jpg

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Larry Crowne from 2011 according to IMDB.com.  I never heard of it.   Obviously not quite as successful as Apollo 13.
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1583420...ef_=tt_trv_snd


That's it. It's a fairy tale, not too much syrup, a quality production, cast, and soundtrack. 




> Love the L50 Robert! Ive always wanted a semi-hollow electric...


Full hollow archtop. My second guitar gifted to me by my parents at age 9 (first guitar was a "Stella").




> 2nd is my main axe I play the most. Its a Paul Reed Smith Custom 22. Quilt maple top, mahogany body and neck through top, rosewood fretboard.


That's a beauty. Love rosewood fretboards. Just the right amount of bite for my taste.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

From Wheeling Il. For fathers, and their fathers, showing the youngins how to rock & roll.
*
Neighborhood Band - Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers 2018*




*Neighborhood Band - Highway Star 2011
*

----------


## optical24/7

That drummer is fantastic! And where the heck did they find Michael Batio to play Highway Star with them?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> That drummer is fantastic! And where the heck did they find Michael Batio to play Highway Star with them?


They work so well together, the most talented and experienced group of musicians I've seen/heard in ages. A gift from the gods. 

Batio and the rest are Chicago based, he was just sittin' in. I prefer the other guitarist, John Ryan.

I haven't watched all of their performances, but a few of my other favorites are Tell Mama, Dancing Madly Backward (5/4 time- _not_ easy to dance to!), Ghost Riders in the Sky, You Got That Right, Spill The Wine, Journey to the Center of the Mind, Frankenstein, and of course-

----------


## optical24/7

> They work so well together, the most talented and experienced group of musicians I've seen/heard in ages. A gift from the gods.



Yea, they definitely can quit their day jobs..








> Batio and the rest are Chicago based, he was just sittin' in. I prefer the other guitarist, John Ryan.


Agreed. Ryan is way better suited for their repertoire. Batio is all about speed metal. He does put on a show though playing over and under the neck.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Yea, they definitely can quit their day jobs..


The drummer was a letter carrier for twenty years, probably contributing to his right foot strength and stamina. Check out Riders on the Storm, another goody.

*Steve Miller Band - Gangster Of Love 1972* 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYzds-Rmqes

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Van Morrison - Cyprus Avenue 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jeff Beck - She's A Woman  1974
*
Witness an uncommonly high degree of emotion, passion, and skill interpreting a Beatles classic. From the album Blow by Blow.




Bass played by Stephen Amazing, aka Steve Fields.

----------


## optical24/7

Complete with cowbell solo!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

_CTA._
_Terry Kath._
See Poem 58.
Before devolving into a whiny, pop-ballad music machine.

*Corky Siegel - Billy Jean 1984

*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Taj Mahal - Ain't That A Lot Of Love ​(Jesse Ed Davis guitar) 1968
*

----------


## optical24/7

Dusty Hill, bass player for ZZ Top has passed away. I’m getting really bummed at loosing band members I grew up listening to. Thank you Dusty, your music will live forever..

Here he sings”Tush”, one of the few song he lent his voice on.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Alvin Lee - Keep On Rockin' 1994
*
Stutters during the ascending run at the start of his first solo, but the rest is solid.

Hard-driving back beat by Nine Below Zero (here with Rory Gallagher's ex-bassist). 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqrO-ynNHpQ

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Linda Ronstadt - La Charreada 1989*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Janis Joplin - Maybe 1969 (The Ed Sullivan Show)
*
Joplin sings to the silent majority.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tina Turner - Proud Mary 1972 
*
Very few "live" performances on Soul Train after '72.

Professionally recorded by some of the best recording engineers and technicians in L.A.  (check out the tone of the skins (percussion)). 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4ffK82k9zo

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*James, Knight, and Khan - Ain't Nobody Business 1987
*
The wife said "more female vocalists please, what do you have?" 




Freeze frame looking over Paul Butterfield's shoulder.

----------


## optical24/7

Well, it’s seaming like I’m posting more obituaries than music these days. Another legend gone. Though never the flashiest or even a hell raiser, Charlie Watts was a rock steady drummer, holding it all together even when band mates were, well, not their best. Laying the groove to some of the best known and loved songs in modern music. His main passion was jazz, but few could fill his rock and roll shoes. We’ll miss you Charlie..

Here’s a view from his riser, may you have a grand one in the here after…

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bettye LaVette - Heart of Gold 2012*


*

Aretha Franklin - I Say a Little Prayer 1970*

----------


## optical24/7

…In the music world. I’m so tired of the death of my musical icons..Then I run across this. Nandi Bushell, 11, challenged Dave Grohl of the Foo Fighter ( previous the drummer for Nirvana) to a “drum off” almost a year ago,
(Dave talks about it at the beginning of this video). She’s from the UK, Dave invited her to play with his band a few weeks ago at a show they did at The Forum (LA). 

Here, she shows all this energy and passion for music so lacking today. The song is “Everlong”. What’s always made this song for me is the drums in the chorus, and she nails it. There’s quite a few vids of her on YouTube if you’d like to see more.

Warning, colorful language in the 1st minute or so…

----------


## Steve Machol

> …In the music world. I’m so tired of the death of my musical icons..Then I run across this. Nandi Bushell, 11, challenged Dave Grohl of the Foo Fighter ( previous the drummer for Nirvana) to a “drum off” almost a year ago,
> (Dave talks about it at the beginning of this video). She’s from the UK, Dave invited her to play with his band a few weeks ago at a show they did at The Forum (LA). 
> 
> Here, she shows all this energy and passion for music so lacking today. The song is “Everlong”. What’s always made this song for me is the drums in the chorus, and she nails it. There’s quite a few vids of her on YouTube if you’d like to see more.
> 
> Warning, colorful language in the 1st minute or so…


We've been watching her on Youtube.  She's amazing.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Secret Agent Man 1984
*
Last of my favorite female vocalists, and definitely the best I've worked with professionally.

----------


## Jim Schafer

Really bummed about Charlie Watts. He was a real English gentleman by all accounts, and yes, he kept the Rolling Stones together all these years. My wife and I saw the Stones at least 8 times since 1969. First tickets were $4.50, went to 7 at Akron Rubber Bowl in 1972. She would not even tell me what she paid for Jacksonville in 2019. My favorite tours were 2015 in Orlando, Jacksonville in 19, VooDoo Lounge in Tampa and Steel Wheels in Cleveland 1989. They made the upper deck in old Cleveland Stadium sway in 89 when the played Undercover. The last two tours, they play almost 2 and a half hours, no intermission. Micks voice did crack during the encore in 2019, I always got a kick out of Keith and Ronnie, all over the stage during all the rockers, but finished standing in front of Charlie and yelling out the the next tune. 
He was the driving force for just shy of 60 years....and married to same woman who married him before they were famous!

----------


## optical24/7

> *Secret Agent Man 1984
> *
> Last of my favorite female vocalists, and definitely the best I've worked with professionally.


That white SG looks vaguely familiar…Tasty licks there my friend!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> That white SG looks vaguely familiarTasty licks there my friend!


Yeah, that's the one. My wife's nephew said he always wanted a vintage SG, and will give me one of his kidneys for it.

Tasty? You speak my lingo. My solos are usually heavily improvised so that really makes me feel good. Next one's on me.

Someone liked an earlier ELO, so I found another- enjoy.

*ELO - Showdown 1974
*



The earliest, if not the first use of Barcus Berry instrument pick-ups for amplified cellos/violas in a rock band.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Doors - In The Eye Of The Sun 1972
*
Pure Mind.




Manzarek had plenty of practice singing Morrison's parts in concert when he was too drunk to go on.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Badfinger - Sweet Tuesday Morning 1972*

----------


## Steve Machol

> *Badfinger - Sweet Tuesday Morning 1972*


Great band with a tragic history. Two members committed suicide.

----------


## optical24/7

After brush hogging the pasture all day, I’m ready for some doobie…

Note the PRS Tom Johnston plays now…

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Purple Haze 03-02-1967
*
Recorded by the Beat Club at the Marquee Cub in London shortly after it was recorded in the studio, and then released as a single in the UK a couple weeks after this performance. Either a mike or mixing failure reduced the volume of the bass.

----------


## optical24/7

The Boxer:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Lennon - Mother 1972*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Pete Seeger - Way Out There 1963
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Mark Peterson - Fugue in F minor "The Munster"  * 


*

Student Loan String Band - Munsters Theme Song*

----------


## Ethan1989

Old is gold. I like old music very much. They give me some really goosebumps while listen to them.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Old is gold. I like old music very much. They give me some really goosebumps while listen to them.


It's not that they're old- there was just so much happening in the mid-twentieth century music-wise, so much to explore, similar to what happened with classical music from the late 18th to 19th century. 

Pretty slim era after the mid 70's, although streaming and recording to vinyl only is starting to provide at least some income for a musician, especially with live performances a dying art form.

*Hair - Let the Sun Shine In 1969*

----------


## wmcdonald

> Old is gold. I like old music very much. They give me some really goosebumps while listen to them.


As one of those "OLD" musicians, we much prefer timeless! I am so pleased to again be recording and playing very regularly, despite recent health concerns! If anyone is in Myrtle Beach this coming week, we'll be there all week at the Carolina Beach Music Awards, with the big show next Sunday Nov. 14th! Come see us a great show with any special guests. I can't share them all because it will be a surprise, but in the past my buddy Gene Chandler (Yes, the Duke of Earl himself), The great Eddie Floyd (Knock on Wood and many other national hits) and others have been with us! Our new CD will be out in time for the summer, probably around March, recorded at the world famous Studio East in Charlotte. Formerly the Arthur Smith studios. Arthur wrote Dueling Banjos, and recorded it in that studio long ago. I was in the house when the great James Brown recorded Papas Got a Brand New Bag! I have always been honored to be in the Studio East stable of artists, but unfortunately this will be our last CD together. We will go directly to the studio after the awards show. Our producer is retiring and selling the property, and he wanted our project to be his last along with one other group, our wonderful friends the Impressions (Rock ad Roll Hall of Fame!) who will be in as well! They moved from Chicago many years ago, now living in Chattanooga, Tennessee). The main drag is now called Impressions Blvd.  The original guys (Fred and Sam for those who want to look them up) are mid-80s but can still really sing, and they have a lead vocalist who is not Curtiss Mayfield who left us some time back unfortunately, but he is fantastic. Being in their mid-80s, this is their final project as well, and they are coming because we all wanted to be there with our trusted producer, the great Tim Eaton for the last work he will produce commercially. There develops a special relationship between artists and producers, and such trust is only established after many years. I will miss my brother Tim, and really appreciate all his support over the 55 years I've been out here in this music world, and so many others feel the same So here come the Impressions! Always an honor when I get to sing with that kind of history! If anyone is interested, I will post a link or two when the new music is ready. A couple of originals will be on this CD as usual, but much will be new takes on some great music from the past. My wonderful singing partner, the great Terri Gore simply kills the old Etta James song, At Last! Now, we play what is referred to in the South as Carolina Beach Music. (And no, it has nothing to do with the surf material done by our friends the Beach Boys, which is great stuff, but a bit different than ours). Beach music over here is will remind you of the soul and R&B from the 60s,  some of the beautiful music from Motown and Invictus records. I've had the distinct pleasure of working on stage with many of those artists like the Temptations, the 4 Tops, Mary Wells, and others from Motown, and the initial artists for Invictus, originally from Detroit but long ago moved to the Charlotte area, the Chairmen of the Board with all their great hits.

I have rarely mentioned my music life in the optical arena, but now that I have retired from teaching, I had a goal to get out and do it one more time, so we are! I am blessed to be able. Since we have returned, we formed a group that can do small events, and a few years back played in Nashville for the OAA Leadership Conference. During that show, I brought a great friend. I spent many nights with his group the Drifters (Yes, that Drifters!) on the road, and they are still one of my favorite of all time! SO I brought the great George Wallace, a 60-year member of the Drifters headquartered in Atlanta) to do that show with us. As goes many of the old groups, especially the soul groups that motivated me and other like me, they did not last, and had many changes. Some who left but who had standing with the group were authorized to continue to perform which became quite confusing. But this group from Atlanta, spent much of their time the Carolinas, and I became the music director and they used my wonderful band complete with 4-piece horn section, and as young men we were thrilled to be on stage with former members of the Original Drifters! Most of my Drifters are now passed, but I still remain close with George and 2 others who do remain. They have stopped performing, but are forever etched in mine and many hearts throughout the South! We had a ball performing for all the Opticians across the country! We have performed at other meetings across the country for corporate folks, and as we begin to solidly our 2022 calendar (developing a new website now). I'll post it. We have been asked to go back to NYC for a large meeting, going to Birmingham, Al next summer, and hope to be putting together an oldies cruise with many artists. More to follow! Come join us!

I wanted to add some music files, but could not get the to attach. Here is some photos!  I will be happy to send some our our music to those with an interest!
Have a great weekend!CS PROMO!.jpg

----------


## Steve Machol

> As one of those "OLD" musicians, we much prefer timeless! I am so pleased to again be recording and playing very regularly, despite recent health concerns! If anyone is in Myrtle Beach this coming week, we'll be there all week at the Carolina Beach Music Awards, with the big show next Sunday Nov. 14th! Come see us a great show with any special guests. I can't share them all because it will be a surprise, but in the past my buddy Gene Chandler (Yes, the Duke of Earl himself), The great Eddie Floyd (Knock on Wood and many other national hits) and others have been with us! Our new CD will be out in time for the summer, probably around March, recorded at the world famous Studio East in Charlotte. Formerly the Arthur Smith studios. Arthur wrote Dueling Banjos, and recorded it in that studio long ago. I was in the house when the great James Brown recorded Papas Got a Brand New Bag!....


That's a really wonderful story and history you've got there.  Thanks for sharing!

By the way, 'Papa's Got A Brand New Bag' is #34 on the Rolling Stone's list of the 500 greatest songs of all time - and you were there when it happened.  How awesome is that!

----------


## optical24/7

Warren, I wish I could make it to Myrtle! If any of you out there haven’t heard Warren perform it will be worth the travel! He has a fantastic voice! Break a leg Warren!

----------


## optical24/7

> ……
> 
> Pretty slim era after the mid 70's, although streaming and recording to vinyl only is starting to provide at least some income for a musician, especially with live performances a dying art form.
> 
> ]


I also hang out at Guitarforum, many performing guitarist there. Most all lament the lack of venues to play now a days. Many have closed due to the pandemic. Many bars that are open have figured out they don’t need live music to bring in a crowd. When they do find a gig they are expected to play for tips. It’s a very sad time for live music..

----------


## wmcdonald

Thanks, Brother! We'll find another place one day! So many players are having to play for what they can get. It is a shame. We play maybe 50 times a year, and will double that in 2022 if all continues to open as it has down here. We play for a set fee. We are well enough known in our market we have not had to do that. Now, I do some gigs for charity. Kaye had breast cancer, and there is a local group that we are doing a fundraiser for March 27 here in Fayetteville area. Us, Chairmen of the Board, and The Embers. It will be a fantastic show. The Chairmen and Embers are big working bands with road crews, etc. Both gave me a good price, and I am donating my group for the charity. I do get a tax write off, but it is important to Kaye and I!

----------


## wmcdonald

> That's a really wonderful story and history you've got there.  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> By the way, 'Papa's Got A Brand New Bag' is #34 on the Rolling Stone's list of the 500 greatest songs of all time - and you were there when it happened.  How awesome is that!


Sea Breeze Band.jpg
Thanks, Steve. I am posing here another photo of my old band. You will note a black Sax player in that photo. His name is Maceo Parker. All JB fans know who Maceo is! He often calls for him in his records to blow his horn. He is considered by most to be among the very best sax players in the world. Tours regularly with his own and now, with lots of time in Europe. He played on that and most of JBs biggest hits. During my time teaching refraction in NYC I was commuting up every week, and back to play on weekends. We lost a key member who left to return to the road full time, and were down a short while, but during that down time we helped Maceo put together his group (his guitar is from my hometown of Fayetteville, NC and he has remained with him now for many years.) Our groups helped start his recordings off, and did his first CD called Roots Revisited. Check his site out. A quick Google for Maceo Parker will blow your mind at what he has accomplished. He was close to Prince (he loved Maceo and the JB Horns! and JB was his mentor), and toured with him from time-to-time. But you can see the story easily! 

Steve, I love music, and it is now more of what I do than anything else. I really wanted to go into it out of high school, and was going to get a degree in music, but I had played with some folks who I thought were really big and successful people. When I got to know them, so could not even write their name! Most, not all, but most......had issues with alcohol and or drugs, and married and divorced with multiple children before 35. Some made an effort to support, but most neve even saw their kids! I would up going to Opticianry School, and loved it. I still love Opticianry, although it has not gone in the direction I had hoped it would, but it is filled with some of the finest people I know, and I am proud to have been associated with them all. I know I made some uncomfortable, and a times probably even mad pushing my education agenda, but I still feel I did what I thought was best and would not change it if I could start again, in fact I would fight a bit harder! I completed grad school multiple times and went into higher ed. I retired as a tenured full professor from a lovely institution where I taught for nearly 20 years! It was time! I still teach a couple of grad courses for SIU-Carbondale and do some consulting, but my emphasis is on recording and performing! I did not follow that dream out of high school, but before I get out of here, I wanted to do it one more time! My recent hospitalization even made it more important! Who knows, I may be in a town near you one day! Love to see you out. And if you get anywhere near the Myrtle Beach area, Kaye (also retired after many years as an RN) and I bought a beautiful place with lots of room. Bob Russo and his much better half, Jeanette, just flow down and spent a few days with us. We've visited them in Staten Island, and in their new hone in Connecticut. He's taught me to talk like him....and while down here amongst us Southern folk, he learned to speak a bit like me. Ronnie and Connie Harbert also joined us from Charleston, so with Ronnie and I both working, Bob can now say y'all with the best of us! You know many of my closet friends are in this wonderful profession we call Opticianry. Bob and I have lectured all over the county together now for many years. I am honored to call he and Jeanette friends. They mean so much to me, as do many here. I hope somewhere along the way, even if you were one who disagreed with me, you realize I did my very best to make a positive impact on the field. I am not lecturing any longer, because I think the field needs new people. I am so proud of so many of the young folks (Yes Pete, I mean you!) here who now are out speaking and making a difference. To all of you , old and new, I want you to know you have meant a great deal to me, and even if we disagreed I learned from each of you! I have appreciated you more than words can ever express. When I was ill, and spent months in-patient (early March- early June) the number of calls I got from my optical colleagues meant the world to me!

Well, I got off the music thing, but just had to a bit. If anyone wants to hear some of our recordings, email me (WGMPhD@aol.com) and I will shoot some tracks out to you.

Have a great night all!

Warren

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Diana Ross - Ninety-Nine and a Half 1987*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*America - Moon Song 1975
*



Get Back documentary starts thanksgiving day on Disney+.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw71ucAUi2U

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Traffic - Roamin' Thru' the Gloamin' with 40,000 Headmen 1973*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fanny - Hey Bulldog 1971
*
One of my favorite and fun J. Lennon tunes, covered here with a hard-driving guitar break by June Millington.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles 1977*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Bojangles_(song)

----------


## optical24/7

Even at the end, during bitter times, the Liverpool Lads were able to have fun in the studio/rehearsal. Here’s an early version of “She came in Through the Bathroom Window”. Pretty funny exchange at around 1:45 when Paul sings “And so I quit the police department “. ( And got a proper job”.)

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> ...the Liverpool Lads were able to have fun in the studio/rehearsal.


It was incredibly fascinating to see them write "Get Back" in less than a week, as if I was in the same room with them as it happened.

*King Crimson - Larks' Tongues in Aspic 1972*

I have this album but until I saw it performed live I would never have guessed that some of the   tintinnabulation (bell-like sounds) at the beginning were coming from the bass player working the 5th and 7th fret harmonics. 




Better resolution:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhudDa3JAyc

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ray Charles - Goin Down Slow 1968*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bob Dylan - One Too Many Mornings 1966
*
Happy new year. Zoomdon for everyone!




https://www.beatlesbible.com/1966/05...he-document/2/

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Miles Davis - We Three Kings Of Orient Are 1986*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama 1977 

*



Ronnie Van Zant, Steve Gaines (stage right), Cassie Gaines (center) and their road manager died in a plane crash three months after this performance.

https://www.npr.org/2018/12/17/67686...merican-anthem

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ten Years After - Call Me 1968*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Robert Cray - Smoking Gun 1986*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fendertones - Salt Lake City 2010*




An underappreciated, complex Beach Boy composition, covered here by very skilled musicians and vocalists, with impressive vocal charting.

----------


## optical24/7

I just got turned onto this guy. Hell be coming to a town close to me soon, I cant wait to check him out live, in person, Kendall Marvel

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Mason Rack Band - Black Betty 2014 

*



https://www.masonrack.com/the-band

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJUSGuNxt-4

Age 60 last week:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kum4O_fh0_E

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Blasters - You Rascal You 2010
*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKwsEpJqjL0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34KQ_sQ7Emk

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Don Mclean - Masters of War Early '70's*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmPR1xHVUas

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Byrds - Chimes of Freedom 1967*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Black Sabbath - War Pigs 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Blues Brothers -  Soul Man 1978
*
Cold off the street to open the show, and as always, live.




Playing behind Aykroyd and Belushi are Stax Records' Cropper and Dunn, with Matt (guitar) Murphy for good measure...

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/19/o...ead-at-88.html

*Blues Brothers - Shotgun Blues 1979*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fogerty and Gibbons - Tour Promo 2018*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Neighborhood Picnic Band - Ghost Riders in the Sky 2018*

----------


## optical24/7

This is an exceptional example of SRVs passion when performing. I think the voodoo child got hold of him this particular night.

----------


## optical24/7

One of my fav Zep songs. The acoustic guitarist really takes the song in an unexpected (and wonderful) deviation…

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tony Joe White - Polk Salad Annie 1969*

Poke sallet.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Booker T. & the M.G.'s - Green Onions 1968*




Al Jackson Jr. showing the snare who's the boss.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Josh Turner - Carson McKee - And Your Bird Can Sing 2020
*
One of my favorite Lennon compositions, with extemely well crafted harmony lead guitars by McCartney and Harrison, copied fairly well here on one guitar by Turner. More bands followed with twin guitar solos, most notably D. Allman and D. Betts.


* 

Josh Turner Carson McKee - These Days 2021* 

Another nice cover to show their range.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Ray Davies - Apeman 2010 (1970)*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCQ3jiGJCB4

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Lennon - Mother 1972*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Eric Clapton - Hard Times 1989*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Fran Zappa - Montana 1974
*
Poo-poo ta-na-nah

With George Duke...and more!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bob Dylan - The Lonesome Death Of Hattie Carroll 1964

*



In *1991*, The Maryland Independent disclosed that Mr. Zantzinger had been collecting rent from black families living in shanties that he no longer owned; Charles County, Md., had foreclosed on them for unpaid taxes. The shanties lacked running water, toilets or outhouses. Not only had Mr. Zantzinger collected rent for properties he did not own, he also went to court to demand past-due rent, and won.

https://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/10/us/10zantzinger.html

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tom Waits - Small Change 1977
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Electric Light Orchestra - In The Hall Of The Mountain King 1973

*

----------


## finefocus

> *Electric Light Orchestra - In The Hall Of The Mountain King 1973
> 
> *


Wasn't this a King Crimson song ?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Wasn't this a King Crimson song ?


Fripp might have had it in mind when they titled their first album. Alas, not their jazz/avant-garde style. Definitely in Jeff Lynn's wheelhouse though.*

Spooky Tooth - Cotton Growing Man 1974*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Pete Seeger  - A Hard Rains A-Gonna Fall 1963*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Simon & Garfunkel - America 1981 

*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUHImtxGuuI

Go to: 9min.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Judas Priest - Rocka Rolla 1974
*
Rhythmic and melodic, before they turned heavy

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Randy Newman - My Life is Good 1984*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Screamin' Jay Hawkins - I Put a Spell On You 1989*

----------


## optical24/7

Another example of SRV. I bet the house band still remembers that night..( if they’re still alive)..

----------


## Robert Martellaro

I call SRV with more SRV...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oV_9T8zgXI

and raise with JDW, who gives new meaning to the phrase 'reach around'.

*Johnny Winter - Jumpin' Jack Flash 1987
*

----------


## optical24/7

The Boss and the E Street Band: “Spirit in the Night”. 1975

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Bob Dylan - It's All Over Now, Baby Blue 1965*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Jose Feliciano -  Star-Spangled Banner 1968*

I still get teary-eyed from this performance. But many Americans booed Feliciano and then black listed him from Hollywood and the music industry, with calls for his deportation (he's Puerto Rican).

----------


## optical24/7

I may just stream here, one song at at time, Springsteen’s 75 Hammersmith performance. Such a tight band, a lot of intuition where someone’s going. Guess that’s why he called the Boss…

----------


## optical24/7

“Born to Run”. More Hammersmith. (Didn’t I say I’d stream it?)

----------


## optical24/7

Time to wake up with some “ Man of Constant Sorry “ ( my fav version ).

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood 1965
*
Nina Simone cover.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Blondie - Kidnapper 1978
*
Here you go...

----------


## optical24/7

ABB “Statesboro Blues” 91’

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Spirit - 1984 1970*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Crawler - You and Me 1978*

----------


## wmcdonald

Having had the privilege of performing at a number of shows both with Bobby Hatfield, the outstanding vocalist and performer featured in this hit, and his partner in the Righteous Brothers, the great Bill Medley, I can tell you that this is pure blue-eyed soul. If you ever attended one of their events, you were surely blessed to see these two wonderful men!

Thanks for posting this!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Benny Goodman Orchestra - Sing, Sing, Sing 1937*

From the movie Hotel Hollwood.

Krupa doesn't touch the snare until the end in this condensed version. 




The full 12min. song from Carnegie Hall in 1938 (audio only).

----------


## drk

That song IS 20th century America and for that I adore it.

----------


## drk

How can Springsteen be such a bona-fide musical genius and cultural icon and be such a moron, at the same time?  I'm embarrassed to say I love his music.

----------


## drk

This thread's too long, so I'm sorry if this has been posted, but it's awesome:

----------


## optical24/7

Yea, I can play slide with a beer bottle. But I can’t play through a towel. The great, Danny Gatton.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> How can Springsteen be such a bona-fide musical genius and cultural icon and be such a moron, at the same time?  I'm embarrassed to say I love his music.





> This thread's too long, so I'm sorry if this has been posted, but it's awesome:


Last cut on the same album (Give People What They Want 1981).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hq24rZQ_UE

----------


## optical24/7

Eric Gales. The guitar is just another appendage of his body. And he plays upside down ( a righty guitar flipped and played lefty). And I love how he does no warm up till on stage. Here, he preforms “Somebody”  and “Smokestack Lightning “. (Skip to 6:30 for Smokestack)

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> And he plays upside down ( a righty guitar flipped and played lefty).


It looks like it's not restrung for left hand playing! I can only think of a handful of guitarists who did this (home schoolin' I guess).  




> (Skip to 6:30 for Smokestack)


 Breathless- a few really nice grooves (love the bassist). 

*Richie Havens - High Flyin' Bird 1969
*
About three months before he opened Woodstock.

----------


## Elvis Is Alive

First time posting here. Be gentle:

https://youtu.be/4_OTLcjdR_8

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> First time posting here. Be gentle:
> 
> https://youtu.be/4_OTLcjdR_8


You hit the nail on the head. Thanks for posting a live performance.

*Simon and Garfunkel -  A Most Peculiar Man 1966*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Taj Mahal - Good Morning Miss Brown 2014*

----------


## drk

Wait for it....

----------


## Heavy Glare

ohh i used to listen those song . thank you for sharing these.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tubes - What Do You Want From Life 1975*







> Al Kooper, known for his work with Bob Dylan and Lynyrd Skynyrd, produced the album. In his memoir Backstage Passes and Backstabbing *******s, he explained that "What Do You Want From Life" is a parody of the TV game show The Price Is Right!. Wrote Kooper: "We spent the better part of an afternoon writing the script of possible prizes you could win, climaxing with 'a baby's arm holding an apple,' which some of you may recall as Lady Chatterley's description of her lover's 'package.' This survived censorship because not many DJs had read D. H. Lawrence at the time!"


https://www.songfacts.com/facts/the-...want-from-life

----------


## optical24/7

Where was all this technology back in the day? With the looping and synth equipment out now, theres a new world for the one man band. ( Back then, you had your guitar, could get a kick drum and hang a harmonic around your neck, if you were lucky, you had a monkey clap cymbals).

 This guy is well above my pay grade. He goes by Dovydas. Im sure hes getting more than nickels and dimes in his guitar case. ( Hes got a YouTube channel and uses a symbol of an old 45 rpm record adapter, sells hats and shirts with it on them)

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Redbone - The Witch Queen of New Orleans 1971*




Hannes Otahal - The Munsters 2000's

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Blind Faith - Do What You Like 1969*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Kharkiv Ukraine - Bach Cello Suite No. 5 in C minor BWV 1011, Prelude 2022*




*Marianne Faithfull - Broken English 1979
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juEqplbnh3Q

----------


## optical24/7

From their brilliant 2000 Royal Albert Hall performance.

----------


## optical24/7

> *Kharkiv Ukraine - Bach Cello Suite No. 5 in C minor BWV 1011, Prelude 2022*


Also in support of Ukraine, the following video was posted by Serg Pappuri over on guitar forum. Maybe not really live, but a mesmerizing performance in bombed out Kharkiv. ( Serg is the electric guitarist) .  “Stone City of Freedom”…

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Tedeschi Trucks Band - Dark End of the Street 2017

*

----------


## drk

Amazing how good they sounded years later!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Don McLean - Vincent 1972*




https://www.vincentvangogh.org/starry-night.jsp

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*John Kay Band (Steppenwolf) - I'm Movin' On 1972*

Hank Snow cover.

Talk Box.

----------


## optical24/7

42 years ago today, we all lost something with Lennons senseless killing. RIP John

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> 42 years ago today, we all lost something with Lennons senseless killing. RIP John


I'm pretty sure the backing band is New York's Elephant Memory.

*Van Morrison - Street Choir 1974
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Daniel Givone and Pierre Tortajada - Just One for Babik 2011
*
Only Givone could give this piece so very much power, swing, and emotion. Enjoy.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1RhDXbUxAs&t=145s

----------


## optical24/7

An amazing rendition of “Classical Gas”. Mind blowing precise, flawless performance. The harmonics thrown in, headstock bend. I don’t know if I’ve seen a better performance on an acoustic guitar before..

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Emmanuel Rossfelder - Recuerdos de la Alhambra 2004*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Here Come the Mummies - Funky Little Baby 2010
*



Inspired by this SNL skit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVsQLlk-T0s

----------


## optical24/7

Back when musicianship and emotion meant something.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

*Loudon Wainwright - Glad To See You Got Religion 1978

*

----------


## Elvis Is Alive

My favorite musical artist is Tim Bergling aka Avicii (RIP). One of his biggest hits, "Levels" samples this amazing tune by Etta James:


https://youtu.be/OueyaMoUUt4

----------

